# Marshall Code " Patch " Sharing ( Longhand For Now )



## mazzefr

Hopefully, those who have received their Code amplifiers have dialed in some good tones for different songs, parts or artists. While we wait for Marshall to start the community up, we can share and help each other, albeit the long way.

I'll do my best to kick it off with what I've worked out so far. If they aren't any good, tweaks and constructive criticism are welcomed.

***** fellow forum members have gone to great lengths to compile the factory presets as well as those contributed here. Here are links to their work in Excel and Converted to PDF.*

Original PDF (thanks Andy K)- http://www.marshallforum.com/index....ng-longhand-for-now.90691/page-2#post-1525695

PDF (thanks AJU)- http://www.marshallforum.com/index....ng-longhand-for-now.90691/page-4#post-1531138

Zipped Excel (thanks James Clent)- http://www.marshallforum.com/index....ng-longhand-for-now.90691/page-3#post-1530827





Another Brick In The Wall Part II

For the clean rhythm, I just use #02 Slapback with the Delay off

For the lead- Neck and Middle Pickup
OD JVM, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960. Presence 3.6, Resonance 3.9
Gain 3.7, Volume 5.6, Threshold 4.6, Bass 4.4, Middle 5.0, Treble 8.0
Compressor- Tone 6.7, Ratio 7.8, Compression 8.9, Level 6.6
Delay- Vintage Time 140, Feedback 3.3, Age 1.8, Level 4.8


----------



## mazzefr

U2 - Bad

Bridge pickup, volume rolled back.
OD American, American Class A/B, 1936. Presence 5.0, Resonance 5.0
Gain 2.7, Volume 7.2, Threshold 3.4, Bass 3.5, Middle 4.4, Treble 6.2
Chorus- Vib, Speed 3.6, Depth 2.2, Tone 5.0
Delay- Multi, Time 400, Feedback 5.7, Tap 4, Level 9.4
Reverb- Spring, Decay 1.1, Pre 6.7, Tone 3.3, Level 3.7


----------



## mazzefr

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing 

Neck and Middle Pickup, vol 10.0, tone around 4. (Higher if you can fingerpick)
Clean American, American Class A/B, 1974CX, Presence 7.6, Resonance 5.0
Gain 6.3, Volume 3.1, Threshold 0.8, Bass 4.0, Middle 4.2, Treble 5.8
Compressor- Tone 6.2, Ratio 4.4, Compression 4.6, Level 4.4
Chorus- CLS, Speed 4.4, Depth 0.6, Tone 5.6
Delay- Vintage, Time 150, Feedback 3.5, Age 5.9, Level 4.7
Reverb- Hall, Decay 5.9, Pre 4.4, Tone 6.0, Level 4.5


----------



## slugzz-sop

Now this is a thread I can enjoy! Keep rockin mazz!


----------



## Trapperj

Ace. Have we had a date yet for when the sharing element is gonna be launched. But odd to launch without this being ready. I have the code 25


----------



## mazzefr

Trapperj said:


> Ace. Have we had a date yet for when the sharing element is gonna be launched. But odd to launch without this being ready. I have the code 25



Welcome to the forum! 

The launch of CODE has seemed like a fustercluck from the consumer vantage point so it's no surprise that the online community is as well. If all follows suit, expect it about two months after it should be ready, have a bunch of bugs that will need to be worked out, then expect to be very happy with it.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

mazzefr said:


> Hopefully, those who have received their Code amplifiers have dialed in some good tones for different songs, parts or artists. While we wait for Marshall to start the community up, we can share and help each other, albeit the long way.
> 
> I'll do my best to kick it off with what I've worked out so far. If they aren't any good, tweaks and constructive criticism are welcomed.


I agree with forum member "Slugzz-sop": what a great idea for a thread! 

I don't own any Code amps, but I'm sure there are lots of people who will/do, so this thread might be very helpful even after the official Code community sharing site is up. I might even use some of the effects settings on my own system to see how it sounds-the results might be very good and give me new ideas to work on. 

So thanks, "mazzefr" for the great idea.


----------



## Trapperj

Thanks for the welcome! 
I'll keep my eyes peeled and eye on this thread then. It is an odd way of launching such a cool product. It's what brought me back to having a Marshall after a long time away. Haven't ditched my others - this is just a nice add on. Thanks for the settings . Gonna put these to good use


----------



## big dooley

take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out 
they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones 


yup, slash tone from a little box:
preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 6.5
amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
rev: stadium (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
power: classic 100W presence: 6 resonance: 6
cabinet: 1960V (of course)


brown sound:
preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 5.0
amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
rev: hall (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
power: british class A, presence: 8, resonance: 10
cabinet: 1960X


----------



## Ant000

Woo this thread is so exciting! Thanks for taking the time to share guys!


----------



## Markh3rd

I'm looking for good AC/DC settings and ZZ-Top settings if anyone already found some.


----------



## David Elliott

big dooley said:


> take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out
> they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
> i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones
> 
> 
> yup, slash tone from a little box:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 6.5
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: stadium (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: classic 100W presence: 6 resonance: 6
> cabinet: 1960V (of course)
> 
> 
> brown sound:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 5.0
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: hall (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: british class A, presence: 8, resonance: 10
> cabinet: 1960X




I just bought a Code 50. What to you mean by the "line out"???? I assume you mean the USB, but to what and how? Also, those recordings sound AMAZING!


----------



## David Elliott

I am totally new here and just bought a Code 50.....looking to dial in a Sabbath ala Masters of Reality sound. Could use some help if anyone is willing to make suggestions.


----------



## BowerR64

I must say those are some impressive clips up there.


----------



## big dooley

David Elliott said:


> I just bought a Code 50. What to you mean by the "line out"???? I assume you mean the USB, but to what and how? Also, those recordings sound AMAZING!



it's the headphone output, which can be used as a line out too
the usb gives some issues with my pc


----------



## j.p.

David Elliott said:


> I am totally new here and just bought a Code 50.....looking to dial in a Sabbath ala Masters of Reality sound. Could use some help if anyone is willing to make suggestions.


I'm using the HEADPHONE OUT to my computer and tried this - mind you I don't have the album handy - and using the Gateway app (switched to the phone presets so I can save it without overwriting the amp's presets)

1) went to the menu tab, tunings, and put the guitar into C# Standard tuning...now if i only had an SG...

2) 00 EL34 Heaven
OD Silver Jubilee
Classic Marshall 100w 1960V
Gain > 5.0 Bass > 0.0
Vol > 10.0 Mid > 10.0
Thre > 2.4 Treb > 10.0

3) Amp tab
Pre-Amp > OD Silver Jubilee
Pow-Amp > Classic Marshall 100w
Presence > 10.0 Resonance > 4.3
Cabinet > 1960V

4) FX all off except
Reverb > Room
Decay > 3.3
Pre > 2.4
Tone > 7
Level > 5.2

Hopefully thats a start. load up the album and tweak it out while playing along! if you dial it in more or come up with something else entirely then report back! pretty groovy for that into the void or children of the grave riffs lol....
I to am looking for that AC/DC tone, it should be easy but i cant seem to dial it in...


----------



## big dooley

j.p. said:


> I to am looking for that AC/DC tone, it should be easy but i cant seem to dial it in...


JTM45 or plexi, through the 1960X or 1960HW should get you there 
set gain so that the amp stays clean at soft picking but distorts when you dig in... use a little compression up front to get to angus territory, leave it off for malcolm stuff
AC/DC's powerful sound comes from 2 guitars... many people also dial in too much gain btw... keep it low


----------



## j.p.

big dooley said:


> JTM45 or plexi, through the 1960X or 1960HW should get you there
> set gain so that the amp stays clean at soft picking but distorts when you dig in... use a little compression up front to get to angus territory, leave it off for malcolm stuff
> AC/DC's powerful sound comes from 2 guitars... many people also dial in too much gain btw... keep it low


thanks Big Dooley, I'll give it a shot with those amps. I know when I tried before it sounded crappy, but I'll give it another go!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I was thinking about this thread earlier, so I tried to dial in what I thought was a decent / passable Angus Young-like tone, and I thought my best results were w/the JCM800 set w/the gain quite low, and using the volume knob on my guitar for rhythm / leads.


----------



## Benzel

Hey fellas. I've been trying to reach a sound SIMILAR to Mr Hendrix, I know it's basically impossible to get it identical and I wouldn't want that anyways. But the closest I've come is with a 100W Classic Marshall through a 1936V cab and with the JCM800 pre-amp. Added on some Auto-Wah and a tiny bit of Reverb. But I would still need to get some univibe like tone together with some fuzz. Anyone got something like this going?


----------



## JackOfAms

Hey guys, really nice thread. I just got my code 25 today, I'm trying some of the stuff posted here and it sounds awesome.
Just one question, is there or will be there a platform to automate preset sharing? 
So you can just upload and download a file containing all the settings? Have you ever heard of something like this?


----------



## jbird5150

I'm stoked about this thread too. Can't wait for more tone patches to start coming in...

I'm looking for a good all around tone for late 70's/early to mid 80's hard rock (Boston, Journey, VH, Hagar, Foreigner, etc) with a bit of metal tossed in. Something I can go all out with for rhythm on with the bridge pickup and soften up a bit on the neck for power ballads. A few of the pre-sets come close...the Marshall Fury is one I keep coming back to...but it's not quite there. 

So if I was to mess around and try to create my own, do I basically replace one of the current presets and rename it? Or is there a place to add new ones?


----------



## mazzefr

Rush - Tom Sawyer (through headphones)

Bridge pickup, Vol 10, Tone 10
OD JVM, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960V. Presence 3.6, Resonance 3.9
Gain 3.2, Volume 2.5, Threshold 6.0, Bass 7.2, Middle 5.3, Treble 7.7
No Effects.

(Threshold that high makes the E chord fade just right for me.)


----------



## Basilios

Howdy all,

Just got my code 25 in on Thursday. Only got the chance to play around with it for a few minutes before having to leave for the weekend. 
Does any one have a recommendation for a good clean/ acoustic setting or Hendrix tone.

Here's s pic of my amp and guitar


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Basilios said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Just got my code 25 in on Thursday. Only got the chance to play around with it for a few minutes before having to leave for the weekend.
> Does any one have a recommendation for a good clean/ acoustic setting or Hendrix tone.
> 
> Here's s pic of my amp and guitar


Welcome! I'm currently working on an acoustic preset, but the three already (38-40) aren't bad, especially the default. I'll throw mine up real soon. As for Jimi...I'm sure someone will have one up soon.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Wow, no posts since I last wrote? Okay, you can all exhale...

Epi Std Pro: neck pu split to single coil. Tone @ 2-4, vol @ 6-8. Acoustic preamp, Vintage Marshall 30w, 1912 cab, Pres=1.5, Res=1.5
B/M/T and gain all @ 5.0, Thr @ 0.0, Vol @ 10. I'm keeping it neutral so you can add/subtract at will. Reverb (Hall): Decay @ 3.8, Tone @ 5.0, 
Pre-delay @ 1.5, Level @ 5.2. I also messed around with chorus, trem, and phase, and liked a little bit of each one added separately. Compression is an option too, 
but I didn't add it. 

Be nice, it's my first attempt at trying to dial in a tone with the Code. Now I'd like a slightly thicker clean, a crunch, and heavy tone. Jump in, the water's fine!


----------



## Jam81

Hi,

I ordered a code 50 from SW back in April, I hope to get it within the next few days (if my sales person is telling the truth LOL) I am looking forward to trying all these patches, I was wondering if anybody has any Led Zeppelin, ZZ Top (La Grange), Free, Thin Lizzy patches to share.

Thanks.


----------



## mazzefr

I have this for the lead on Whole Lotta Love. Didn't post it since it's only worth 15 seconds of a song but...

Plexi, classic Marshall 100w, 1960hw.
Gain 10, vol 6.2, threshold 2.1.
Bass 5.6, mid 8.4, treble 8.0
Auto wah of you don't have a wah. Env, 9.2, sen4.8, 9.2
Spring reverb decay 4.5, pre 5.1, tone 7, level 4.7.

Probably a decent starting point for the Jimmy Page sound.


----------



## mazzefr

Dire straits- Tunnel Of Love

Switched to the S in my HSH setup and like it better than neck, vol 10, tone 5ish
Clean American, American Class A/B, 1974CX, Presence 7.6, Resonance 5.8
Gain 10.0, Volume 2.2, Threshold 0.0, Bass 4.0, Middle 4.8, Treble 5.8
Compressor- Tone 6.2, Ratio 4.4, Compression 4.6, Level 4.4
Chorus- CLS, Speed 4.4, Depth 0.6, Tone 5.6
Delay- Vintage, Time 150, Feedback 3.5, Age 5.9, Level 4.7
Reverb- Hall, Decay 5.9, Pre 4.4, Tone 6.0, Level 6.0


----------



## Jam81

mazzefr said:


> I have this for the lead on Whole Lotta Love. Didn't post it since it's only worth 15 seconds of a song but...
> 
> Plexi, classic Marshall 100w, 1960hw.
> Gain 10, vol 6.2, threshold 2.1.
> Bass 5.6, mid 8.4, treble 8.0
> Auto wah of you don't have a wah. Env, 9.2, sen4.8, 9.2
> Spring reverb decay 4.5, pre 5.1, tone 7, level 4.7.
> 
> Probably a decent starting point for the Jimmy Page sound.



Thank you Mazzefr!

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## mazzefr

Heres that Tunnel of Love setting. Finally figured a way to record. Mistakes and all but not too bad and the tone sounds right to me.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Damn Mazz, you're gettin some killer tones!


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

This thread is looking to becoming a fun one. I encourage anyone who has something to share do so, if only as a good starting point for the rest of us to use. For example, I'm going to try mazzefr's Jimmy Page tone for that classic Les Paul sound...then change the preamp to the JVM OD and frighten the dog!


----------



## bigbaldy

Hi got the code 50 last week had a couple of hours with it today and came up with this going for a Malmsteen style tone I was using a LTD strat with a scalloped neck and dimarzio hs3 pickups.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Great idea taking photos of your screen. If anyone complains it's too difficult to read I've got a First Act mini amp I'd like to give to you!


----------



## mazzefr

bigbaldy said:


> Hi got the code 50 last week had a couple of hours with it today and came up with this going for a Malmsteen style tone I was using a LTD strat with a scalloped neck and dimarzio hs3 pickups.
> View attachment 36218
> View attachment 36219
> View attachment 36222
> View attachment 36217
> View attachment 36220
> View attachment 36221



Any particular cabinet?


----------



## bigbaldy

mazzefr said:


> Any particular cabinet?


Hi mazzefr just added the cab


----------



## andy k

I got tired of looking for a list of the presets-so I decided to do my own, very much a work in progress-I'm only really interested in a good base tone, so the FX needs some work ( it wont fit on a page ) , 71 and 72 are my overwritten ones, 72 isnt there because the app has frozen again so i couldnt read the settings--its a start though and it might help people decide how to organise stuff-print it out and scribble all over it.
cheers guys
andy k

edited to include final version-4


----------



## Jam81

andy k said:


> I got tired of looking for a list of the presets-so I decided to do my own, very much a work in progress-I'm only really interested in a good base tone, so the FX needs some work ( it wont fit on a page ) , 71 and 72 are my overwritten ones, 72 isnt there because the app has frozen again so i couldnt read the settings--its a start though and it might help people decide how to organise stuff-print it out and scribble all over it.
> cheers guys
> andy k


This is great!are they all custom presets?


----------



## andy k

just to clarify,
it is a complete list of the presets that come on the code-just the pre-amp settings for now, but it should help people to decide how to organise stuff.
71-72 are already overwritten by myself-they were the pedal 1 and pedal 2 patches.
I'm going to fill in the blanks over time--but it might get messy.
The idea was to print it out and study it to see which patches are redundant, and which ones are good bases for tweaking--just trying to give something back guys
cheers
andy k

edit--
I am updating the file, and will post it in original message-current version 3,
looking pretty good if i say so myself.


----------



## Mike C

David Elliott said:


> I just bought a Code 50. What to you mean by the "line out"???? I assume you mean the USB, but to what and how? Also, those recordings sound AMAZING!


Nice 1 - thank you - is there a plan to be able to download /upload patches ? That would be totally awesome


----------



## Mike C

So I have been messing around a little - with code 25 I got yesterday -thank goodness I didn't get the 50- the 25 rarely goes above 3 on volume - way more than loud enough for bedroom practice -traded in blackstar beam - a good amp but for me missing that something "extra"

I play a lefty Jackson with stock humbuckers - I like a good heavy but articulate tone -
tubescreamer driving a gain channel etc.Think 80s metal - Not modern metal but sustainy harmonic with no flub on the lower strings -

Here is a general discovery I have made thusfar that may or may not help others :

1) preamp - I like to dial back the presence or resonance to 3 or less I find this helps with articulation and chunk on lower strings
Classic Marshall is my fave so far and american Classic

2)fx- less is more like the guy that started this thread maybe .1 or .2 and then push the tone to 6 or more and the level to 3 to 6
Prefer Dist or od
- this does work for the articulation at least for me .

3)Amps - jcm 800 and jubilee are nice and plexi -my faves so far - for cabs growing very fond of the 1912 combo 

4) eq - bass 6 max , mids 2 to 5 , treble 7 or more

5)gain - start at zero with the fx stomp on
And dial to the right until you hear the gain kick in leave it there or slightly less
Again less is more


These settings allow me to dial in that sustainy , harmonically rich yet articulate sound I like - hope this is of help to people having a challenge getting the 80s van halen / ozzy/ scorpions tones if that's a goal ..


----------



## jbird5150

Dude that's awesome, thanks so much. I start playing along with a song and think, "that XYZ preset would be perfect for this" but then I can't remember the number! This will help tremendously.


----------



## webcat

This isn't based on anyone in particular, just a dirty JCM800 tone I really liked. I'll try this at rehearsal this week but I'm expecting it to be my main tone, perhaps interchanging with the Plexi tone used for Sweet Child on the first page of this thread.

Pre amp: JCM800
Power amp: Marshall 100w
Cab: 1960V
Presence 6.9, Resonance 1.1
FX: Distortion: Guv, Drive 1.5, Tone 5.0, Level 5.0. 
Room Reverb, 3.0 decay, 3.0 pre-delay, 2.1 tone, 2.1 level

Gain 2.1, Bass 7.3, Volume 7.4, Middle 5.3, Threshold 2.5, Treble 5.9

Hope you guys like it, and if you have any improvement suggestions I'd love to hear them!


----------



## aussiebluesville

Here's a clean preset i have been using  
Going thru a usa telecaster/ volume to taste... rolled off for clean 0-10 = 5.0/treble 0-10 = 4.0
Pre amp: Clean american
Power amp: Classic Marshall 100w
Cab: 1974cx
Presence 5.7, Resonance 4.3
FX: Reverb Hall, 3.3 decay, 2.4 pre-delay, 7.0 tone, 5.2 level, All others off
Gain 3.9, Bass 6.2, Volume 7.5, Middle 5.8, Threshold 3.9, Treble 4.4
Master Volume: 2.0

Tell me what you think ..... my first attempt at tweaking that i actually saved!


----------



## webcat

Does anyone else find the JCM800 preset really good as it is? The regular one, not dirty or heaven etc. I used it at rehearsal last night and it sounded amazing.


----------



## andy k

just to say-
final version of patch list is now in original post-version 4
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## Basilios

Are these the original settings or are they your edited ones?


----------



## AJU

Basilios said:


> Are these the original settings or are they your edited ones?


I think some of them are edited see Column M for items 71 & 72 have definitely changed from factory.

I have been trying to put them into my own spreadsheet and noticed that some of the other settings are not factory either but I can't remember which ones at the moment.

I think Andy has done a great service to many people. I for one have found it much easier to understand the settings in this form and to also understand the basics of the panel and the app functions. The manual is a good start, but for people like me - haven't used an amp in more than 30 years and then only had a single wah wah pedal to boot - then this list is a great additional tool.

Thanks Andy


----------



## andy k

AJU said:


> I think some of them are edited see Column M for items 71 & 72 have definitely changed from factory.
> 
> I have been trying to put them into my own spreadsheet and noticed that some of the other settings are not factory either but I can't remember which ones at the moment.
> 
> I think Andy has done a great service to many people. I for one have found it much easier to understand the settings in this form and to also understand the basics of the panel and the app functions. The manual is a good start, but for people like me - haven't used an amp in more than 30 years and then only had a single wah wah pedal to boot - then this list is a great additional tool.
> 
> Thanks Andy



to confirm--
71-72 are my own clean and dirt patches, i tried to get all other patches as they are on my app, I might have made a mistake, sorry, but i'm not going through it to correct--I welcome any ammendments though--really hoping Marshall get the app / pc/ mac software updated , 
I'm waiting for the footswitches to be released before i get any deeper into patch editing-i'm happy with what i got for now.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## johnac968




----------



## johnac968

GA nice Hetfield sounding metal/rythym tone I came up with...Check it out!! Any constructive criticism is appreciated I put a good bit of time into this hope you guys enjoy!!!I started from the Plexi preset and my settings are as follows...Pre FXistortion/Dist./Drive:5.0-Tone:3.0-Level:6.3 Amplexi/Gate:3.0 Reverb:Room/Decay:2.9 Pre:10 Tone:3.0 Level:2.0 Power/Classic Marshall 100/Pres:4.4 Res:3.3 Cabinet/1960HW Gain:6-Bass:4.8-Mid:3.8-Treble:8.3-Vol:3.5


----------



## mazzefr

johnac968 said:


> A nice Hetfield sounding metal/rythym tone I came up with...Check it out!! Any constructive criticism is appreciated I put a good bit of time into this hope you guys enjoy!!!I started from the Plexi preset and my settings are as follows...Pre FXistortion/Dist./Drive:5.0-Tone:3.0-Level:6.3 Amplexi/Gate:3.0 Reverb:Room/Decay:2.9 Pre:10 Tone:3.0 Level:2.0 Power/Classic Marshall 100/Pres:4.4 Res:3.3 Cabinet/1960HW



EQ and gain?


----------



## johnac968

Sorry mazzefr _I edited that and put it in..._


----------



## jayochs

check out some of my presets here in my demo video.. check description for all settings!


----------



## borefiller

can anyone help with settings for AC/DC Thunderstruck please ? and Led Zepp nobodies fault but mine. thanks


----------



## AJU

jayochs said:


> check out some of my presets here in my demo video.. check description for all settings!



Hi Jayochs,

Took me a while to figure that the settings were in the youtube text.

Hope you don't mind but thought I'd move them here for all to see, cool noodling on the 3.05 clean section, props.

1.) Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 0:08
2.) Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 Clean 3:05
3.) Marshall Jubilee 6:11
4.) American Clean (Gone Cold by Clutch) 8:05
5.) American Metal 10:49
6.) Marshall JTM45 (Elephant Riders by Clutch) 13:09
7.) Marshall JCM800 15:37

Settings as follows:
JCM2000 DSL100:
Presence: 1.9, Resonance: 6.0
OD DSL, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960x Cab
Gain 7.8
Volume 4.0
Threshold 2.6
Bass 9.0
Middle 7.5
Treble 5.0
FX: Pedal-Distortion (Drive:1, Tone:0, Level:9)


Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 Clean:
Clean DSL, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960 Cab
Presence 2.9, Resonance: 6.6
Gain: 0.9
Volume: 5.5
Threshold: 0
Bass: 10
Middle: 7
Treble: 7.8
Reverb: Spring (Decay: 4.8, Pre-Delay: 4, Tone: 5.6, Level 2.4)


Marshall Jubilee:
OD Silver Jubilee, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960v Cab
Presence: 5.0, Resonance: 3.8
Gain: 4.5
Volume: 2.5
Threshold: 4.5
Bass: 10
Middle: 6.6
Treble: 8.1
Reverb: Same as above


American Clean:
Clean American, American Class A/B, 1936 cab
Presence: 7.1, Resonance 4.3
Gain: 1.0
Volume: 8.6
Threshold: 0
Bass: 7.2
Middle 5.2
Treble 7.3

American Metal:
OD American, American Class A/B, 1912 Cab
Presence: 4.2, Resonance: 8.0
Gain: 6.0
Volume: 5.0
Threshold: 4.0
Bass: 8.5
Middle: 9.6
Treble: 5.9
Pedal: Distortion (Mode: ODR, Drive: 2, Tone: 7, Level: 5.5)

JTM45:
JTM45, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960 Cab
Presence: 5.5, Resonance: 6.5
Gain: 10
Volume: 2.5
Threshold: 0
Bass: 8.0
Middle: 5.5
Treble: 8.0
Reverb: Spring

JCM800:
JCM800, Classic Marshall 100w, 1960x Cab
Presence: 3.8, Resonance: 6.5
Gain: 7.7
Volume: 3.3
Threshold: 4.5
Bass: 7.4
Middle: 9.1
Treble: 6.8
Reverb: Spring


----------



## jayochs

no prob! hopefully someone can get some use outta my settings. I love em!


----------



## Busterthedog

Love this thread,anyone got any good Surf settings e.g Dick Dale,The Lively Ones etc?


----------



## James Clent

I took the PDF that Andy K uploaded and converted it into a spreadsheet (for my own use) and loaded some of the patches published here in it as well. 
Hope this is useful for someone. I'm still trying to get hold of the MIDI implementation to build a PC interface. Just don't like the Gateway app. 

Couldn't upload an excel file so Zipped it, which worked.
The color coding on the FX is based of the Line6 M13 which I used to use for live. (yellow for drive/compressor, blue for MOD, green for Delay, and red for Reverb)
The things that one remembers 

Keep this up folks, love the sharing.
James


----------



## johnac968

Attention metal heads check this one out...And the louder the better it sounds...JCM800 PreFXistortion-Dist/GUV/Drive:4.3 Tone:4.6 Level:7.1 Amp:OD American Gate:4.0 Mod:N/A Del:N/A Rev:Spring Decay:2.0 Pre:3.3 Tone:3.5 Level:3.3 Power:American ClassAB Pres:7.0 Res:5.8 Cab:1960HW Gain:8.0 Bass:6.5 Mid:4.0 Treble:5.3 Vol:5.8 Like I said this one sounds good cranked on mine You guys let me Know what You think of it...Enjoy!!


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> I took the PDF that Andy K uploaded and converted it into a spreadsheet (for my own use) and loaded some of the patches published here in it as well.
> Hope this is useful for someone. I'm still trying to get hold of the MIDI implementation to build a PC interface. Just don't like the Gateway app.
> 
> Couldn't upload an excel file so Zipped it, which worked.
> The color coding on the FX is based of the Line6 M13 which I used to use for live. (yellow for drive/compressor, blue for MOD, green for Delay, and red for Reverb)
> The things that one remembers
> 
> Keep this up folks, love the sharing.
> James


Damn you beat me to it I did the same and am just running through the values and checking they are factory ;-) well done. My next move was to also do the other settings that we have on here so props to you on that one too.

This site is cooking at the moment, marshall better watch out - is there anyone who knows how to better the gateway app so we can add a backup option not sure marshall are anywhere near that one yet.


----------



## James Clent

Thanks AJU,
I appreciate it. 

So here is another one: 
- After asking Marshall 5 times what the MIDI chart is they never even bothered to provide me with an acknowledgement, let alone an answer.

Well, I installed MIDI-OX and reverse engineered it. Attached is the MIDI-implementation chart for the CODE 25. 
And since Gateway just uses bluetooth as the transportation medium for the MIDI, it will most likely work on all CODE amps.

I will be working on a simple (Windows only) editor for patches, but with a load / import & save / export function, so we can really share patches.
Rather than having to type in all these values. 

Of course, any and all help is appreciated 
James


----------



## johnac968

Great work AndyK I printed this out and it's helped me to put mine in the order I want them and get rid of a lot of the useless factory settings.I use it everyday.Thanks for the work You did on this it's really handy!!


----------



## AJU

johnac968 said:


> Great work AndyK I printed this out and it's helped me to put mine in the order I want them and get rid of a lot of the useless factory settings.I use it everyday.Thanks for the work You did on this it's really handy!!


I second that for Andy, I know how to play guitar - been playing it on and off for 50 odd years but only ever had access to a very basic tube amp and a wahwah in the early seventies til it blew up and I moved on in life family kids etc. Now I'm well and truly in the prime - retired in fact - I have more time more acoustics and bought an electric and a simple amp (nux - not that bad chinese SS) and set out on my quest to find an amp to give me what I wanted - code was eventually it but by god all the additional stuff to learn is certainly a baptism of fire so Andy's list has been another element in the learning curve - you never stop anyway and its what so exiting about being your own person these days. The list has made sense of a lot of the possibilities of the electric and acoustic guitar now for me and I'm really looking forward to the sounds I can get and how I can actually make this thing do what I want. (all I have to do is get the app to remain stable but thats another story).

I'd also like to say i'm excited as well with what James is trying as well with Midi stuff and a possible backup.

Marshall doesn't really know what they've unleashed here. Happy days - Bring back QMS!


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Thanks AJU,
> I appreciate it.
> 
> So here is another one:
> - After asking Marshall 5 times what the MIDI chart is they never even bothered to provide me with an acknowledgement, let alone an answer.
> 
> Well, I installed MIDI-OX and reverse engineered it. Attached is the MIDI-implementation chart for the CODE 25.
> And since Gateway just uses bluetooth as the transportation medium for the MIDI, it will most likely work on all CODE amps.
> 
> I will be working on a simple (Windows only) editor for patches, but with a load / import & save / export function, so we can really share patches.
> Rather than having to type in all these values.
> 
> Of course, any and all help is appreciated
> James


Wow!, I reverse engineered a lot of stuff, unix/windows/cobol and even old fortran, in my days in the IT world before I quit and took the Kings shilling so what you are doing here is really cool - I must get out my midi docs on our pianos and see if I can understand any of that stuff - looks interesting though.

I tried to find out stuff about the gateway app to see if I could save the data but I couldn't seem to separate the data or worse locate it. I think I may need to break out the unix books again for that one (android security and all that). I gave up on that so if you can achieve the back up then it would be brilliant.

I think you are being modest when you say a simple windows editor when past experience tells me notting of this nature is simple so again props mate and I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> I took the PDF that Andy K uploaded and converted it into a spreadsheet (for my own use) and loaded some of the patches published here in it as well.
> Hope this is useful for someone. I'm still trying to get hold of the MIDI implementation to build a PC interface. Just don't like the Gateway app.
> 
> Couldn't upload an excel file so Zipped it, which worked.
> The color coding on the FX is based of the Line6 M13 which I used to use for live. (yellow for drive/compressor, blue for MOD, green for Delay, and red for Reverb)
> The things that one remembers
> 
> Keep this up folks, love the sharing.
> James


James, it occurred to me there may be some people who don't have Excel or their Excel will not load xlsx files so I created a pdf of your document hope you don't mind - I'm happy if you want to download it and re-install it with your entry - let me know and i'll remove it from my message if that's what you do. I used PDF creator to create it and I have set the viewing options on the pdf to 106% and split pages - as the pages are split I doubled up on the headers so it shows on both pages.

I'm still going though the original and checking it against factory - the following are not factory as my reset amp displays.

Preset 0 chorus speed of 3.5 should be 3.3
Preset 3 trem skew of o (oh) should be 0 (zero)
Preset 4 Pedal Distortion Level of 6 should be 5
Preset 8 Pedal Distortion Level of 7.7 should be 7

I've got as far as 22, its slow going. Most people probably don't care how close it is to factory.


----------



## James Clent

Man spend 3 hours on MIDI research today, but learned a lot. 
Now I have to go and talk to my CODE. (Which will have to wait until I'm home again :-( )

I feel like old times, when I was cracking commodore C= 64 programs... Yes, I'm old .... (LOL)


----------



## James Clent

AJU said:


> James, it occurred to me there may be some people who don't have Excel or their Excel will not load xlsx files so I created a pdf of your document hope you don't mind - I'm happy if you want to download it and re-install it with your entry - let me know and i'll remove it from my message if that's what you do. I used PDF creator to create it and I have set the viewing options on the pdf to 106% and split pages - as the pages are split I doubled up on the headers so it shows on both pages.
> 
> I'm still going though the original and checking it against factory - the following are not factory as my reset amp displays.
> 
> Preset 0 chorus speed of 3.5 should be 3.3
> Preset 3 trem skew of o (oh) should be 0 (zero)
> Preset 4 Pedal Distortion Level of 6 should be 5
> Preset 8 Pedal Distortion Level of 7.7 should be 7
> 
> I've got as far as 22, its slow going. Most people probably don't care how close it is to factory.



AJU, You da MAN (I hope)!!
I will make the changes to the Spreadsheet as well, and will post in xls format when you are done!


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Man spend 3 hours on MIDI research today, but learned a lot.
> Now I have to go and talk to my CODE. (Which will have to wait until I'm home again :-( )
> 
> I feel like old times, when I was cracking commodore C= 64 programs... Yes, I'm old .... (LOL)


Whoa hang a mo, that is old ;-), well not really, never had one of those, apart from cpm and vax at work - c1980 at home I used to play with the old ZX80/81 and Spectrum. I saw one once but it didn't take to me much. Them's the days when pint pots really did have to fit into quart pots, no Giga's and Tera's in sight then.

I know what you mean about talking to the code, I talk to my code but it don't always listen to me and does his own thang sometimes, but I don't despair Dr Marshall and the boys are in town and I expect it to get better soon.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> AJU, You da MAN (I hope)!!
> I will make the changes to the Spreadsheet as well, and will post in xls format when you are done!


Yep I am definitely of the male species although the OH sometimes would beg to differ.

Isn't that what the sign means on the left above my handle!. Well I'm assuming that's what it means, I guess if I create an avatar that would be replaced.

I've done some more checking today but OH has had me on a bit of clean up after relatives descended upon us for a few days this week, I keep sneaking off but she's been round the block a few times!


----------



## James Clent

I only now see the detail of you avatar. LOL
Yeah the ZX was more popular in the UK, I never could get used to the little knobbies though. Needed a keyboard.
Spend a s%$t-load of money on the C= 64, computer, tape, then printer, then floppy drive... that was a revolution.... Floppies!!!

Anyway, the basic libraries are loaded, we have the Marshall Manufacturing ID, tonight we go and look see if my development environment can find the CODE (I think answer will be yes)
Then if it will respond to an ID Request, expect yes as well. 

Then we will ask for a SYSEX dump...... that'll be trickier 

Also, I will try to see if I can let the lights blink (FX on/off) , expectation = high.
And some knobs move (they won't move, but the values will change), expectation = high as well. 

The hard part is getting the bugger to talk back to me and tell me what each patch looks like. 
O and saving to the little one. I think I'm gonna call him L10D9... Loud 10, Deaf 9.... 
I'm rambling.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> I only now see the detail of you avatar. LOL
> Yeah the ZX was more popular in the UK, I never could get used to the little knobbies though. Needed a keyboard.
> Spend a s%$t-load of money on the C= 64, computer, tape, then printer, then floppy drive... that was a revolution.... Floppies!!!
> 
> Anyway, the basic libraries are loaded, we have the Marshall Manufacturing ID, tonight we go and look see if my development environment can find the CODE (I think answer will be yes)
> Then if it will respond to an ID Request, expect yes as well.
> 
> Then we will ask for a SYSEX dump...... that'll be trickier
> 
> Also, I will try to see if I can let the lights blink (FX on/off) , expectation = high.
> And some knobs move (they won't move, but the values will change), expectation = high as well.
> 
> The hard part is getting the bugger to talk back to me and tell me what each patch looks like.
> O and saving to the little one. I think I'm gonna call him L10D9... Loud 10, Deaf 9....
> I'm rambling.


Oh I get it 1 step forward 2 steps back - i have the faith ;-) go James


----------



## andy k

AJU said:


> James, it occurred to me there may be some people who don't have Excel or their Excel will not load xlsx files so I created a pdf of your document hope you don't mind - I'm happy if you want to download it and re-install it with your entry - let me know and i'll remove it from my message if that's what you do. I used PDF creator to create it and I have set the viewing options on the pdf to 106% and split pages - as the pages are split I doubled up on the headers so it shows on both pages.
> 
> I'm still going though the original and checking it against factory - the following are not factory as my reset amp displays.
> 
> Preset 0 chorus speed of 3.5 should be 3.3
> Preset 3 trem skew of o (oh) should be 0 (zero)
> Preset 4 Pedal Distortion Level of 6 should be 5
> Preset 8 Pedal Distortion Level of 7.7 should be 7
> 
> I've got as far as 22, its slow going. Most people probably don't care how close it is to factory.




Thanks for the kind words guys, much appreciated,
and i really appreciate somebody going through it to proof read--I couldnt face it.
I like the colour coding , and my own pdf has the lines-doesnt print out well though.
My only comment, its pretty hard to read the values clearly when its fitted on to 2 pages, I prefer my own 4 page version-my tired old eyes can just about make out the little numbers on it.
If we get all my mistakes in one place , I'll do a final update of my version--just for completion, and I'll make more space on page 4 for the users patches, 
i'm waiting for the next update of software and the pedal before I get too involved in patch editing-I honestly can say that the 2 patches i made keep me happy, I'm amazed how different all my guitars sound through those 2 simple patches alone.
cheers guys--keep up the good work
andy k


----------



## AJU

andy k said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, much appreciated,
> and i really appreciate somebody going through it to proof read--I couldnt face it.
> I like the colour coding , and my own pdf has the lines-doesnt print out well though.
> My only comment, its pretty hard to read the values clearly when its fitted on to 2 pages, I prefer my own 4 page version-my tired old eyes can just about make out the little numbers on it.
> If we get all my mistakes in one place , I'll do a final update of my version--just for completion, and I'll make more space on page 4 for the users patches,
> i'm waiting for the next update of software and the pedal before I get too involved in patch editing-I honestly can say that the 2 patches i made keep me happy, I'm amazed how different all my guitars sound through those 2 simple patches alone.
> cheers guys--keep up the good work
> andy k


The proofing is slow going and I get your point about the 4 pages over 2, I printed it out to make sure that I had not stuffed it up before posting and compared to yours its definitely more fiddly.

I'm really made up that we have some good collaborations going on here and very excited at what it's throwing up especially James's PC backup if he can get it working will be a real step forward I feel.

If you are in the uk I've heard the PEDL may not be due until Sep or maybe even Oct, bit disappointing I feel but it is what it is. 

I agree on the sounds of different guitars. I have two electrics, ones a Fret-King T style (Trev Wilkinson) affair and the other is a 90's jackson very swampy. They are both different beasts and perform different to each other on the same patches as you say.

I have an acoustic as well, a mid 2000 Yamaha CPX-5-YN that sounds amazing when drop D'ing and playing Moby Dick - its also really cool when you patch out everything but a bit of flange. Being an acoustic player I'm more used to wound 3rds in Martin Customs than the 9's on the electrics and it took me a while to get used to jumbo frets as well. I have some wound 3rds for the electrics as I want to try a bit more bite on them but I've been too busy lately to swap them out yet, also not sure on the effect on the neck with the different gauges.


----------



## mazzefr

Would you guys be ok with me adding those sheets to post #1 on this thread so they can be easily found?


----------



## AJU

sounds a good move to me if the others agree. will u b linking the original messages to page #1


----------



## mazzefr

That's an even better idea! As long as you guys are cool with maintaining the sheet from time to time. I've changed some things in the ones I've posted and the Brick one is way off but I haven't been back to it. Anyway, changes will happen and more will get added, at least until we see what Marshall does with the actual sharing platform.

Thanks to all who have been contributing! Keep em coming!


----------



## James Clent

I'm good with that Andy. 

OK guys progress report:
1. Yes, I can connect to the CODE
2. Yes, I can make the lights blink and set parameters (every setting on Gateway, or the Front Panel, I can set)
3. Yes, as suspected from the Gateway documentation, the CODE sends a Patch Sysex after each Patch change.
I have been able to decode the Patch Data into all the settings for the CODE. (So yes, woohoo I can find what each patch is)
4. But, it doesn't consistently send the SYSEX. I presume this has to do with MIDI-OX reading it, something might go wrong in the handshake, since CODE is build for Bluetooth 
5. I now need to learn how the CODE Sysex implementation is set-up. (Which is MUCH harder to figure out)

I do not despair (yet), but just a panel on my PC to set parameters on the CODE, as fun as it may be, is not enough of a target for me. 
I'm going to bed, sleep tight.
See you tomorrow.
James


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> I'm good with that Andy.
> 
> OK guys progress report:
> ....
> James



Sounds like excellent progress to me, also sounds like you know what you are doing. I must look up some of this stuff - for interest sake.

nite nite,


----------



## AJU

mazzefr said:


> That's an even better idea! As long as you guys are cool with maintaining the sheet from time to time. I've changed some things in the ones I've posted and the Brick one is way off but I haven't been back to it. Anyway, changes will happen and more will get added, at least until we see what Marshall does with the actual sharing platform.
> 
> Thanks to all who have been contributing! Keep em coming!


That wasn't quite what I meant, but I was wondering how we might control all this stuff and so it's turned out a very good approach.


----------



## James Clent

AJU, I know what I'm doing?
Now isn't that jumping to conclusions 

I found a good example of SYSEX In processing in the language that I'm using, so can try that tonight.
I also found an example (for Behringer) to request individual and all patch data... Fingers crossed....
My Eleven Rack (which is my main recording amp) does program changes via SYSEX, while Marshall uses the traditional (MIDI 1.0) program changes (0xB)

Was fun yesterday turning my studio on, all of a sudden I had 9 MIDI input devices and 8 MIDI output devices.
(The behringer footpedal I use with the 11 rack, does not have MIDI in connected)

Anyway, I'd better get some work done, before anyone starts wondering what the heck I'm


----------



## David Elliott

This is amazing effort by many people, except Marshall, whose marketing people should feel severe embarrassment at the moment.


----------



## James Clent

OK here's a first look of how primitive my editor is going to look


----------



## James Clent

To give it a bit more reality, all the pre-amps, power-amps, and cabs are there already


Extra bonus if you can spot my dislexia


----------



## John Russell

Cool!! a JMT45 that's the very secret Fender Model right?


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> To give it a bit more reality, all the pre-amps, power-amps, and cabs are there already
> View attachment 36605
> 
> Extra bonus if you can spot my dislexia


I think you should leave it in there until marshall stumps up payment

props for such a speedy result and it looks cool as well - I remember the old days when all we were interested was function and not bells and whistles - I feel all nostalgic now. Keep up the sterling work.


----------



## AJU

James,

Not right now but curious how the eleven tones compare to the code - especially as its soooo cheap!


----------



## James Clent

The 11 has some great sounding AMP's but not the Marshalls. That's why I have both. 
I personally prefer the cleaner & crunchy amps. As an example, I have gotten better tones from my 11 Rack, than my Mesa Express 5/25.
The 11 Rack is now $300 and doubles as my 64 bit Audio Interface (I record at 24bit - 96Khz). The Axe Fx's are only marginally better (for 8x the price).
They are absolutely better in signal chain, but as a long time guitar player, how do you think my hearing is perceiving the difference between -3 dB or -6dB, or 16,000hz and 20,000hz. 
NOT! LOL

Had some set-backs yesterday, but minor success as well.
James


----------



## James Clent

OK, I had to. It's a Marshall after all.


----------



## James Clent

OK according to the Android app the color is actually much darker (They call it Code_Marshall_Gold, which I will incorporate).
The Gateway App is written in Adobe AIR and works with SWF files. The Patch database is created on your phone in SQLite. (Have to find out where on the phone it sits and unload the DB).

Actually, and this is funny, someone asked for a patch list on the Marshall Support site and they posted Andy K's list on this forum as a reference, rather than give it to them. 
There are definitely SYSEX patch messages available (is the good news), what they are I don't know (yet). 

OK folks, happy weekend.


----------



## David Elliott

Sorry for being a noob, but James, I have no idea what it is you are doing.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> OK according to the Android app the color is actually much darker (They call it Code_Marshall_Gold, which I will incorporate).
> The Gateway App is written in Adobe AIR and works with SWF files. The Patch database is created on your phone in SQLite. (Have to find out where on the phone it sits and unload the DB).
> 
> Actually, and this is funny, someone asked for a patch list on the Marshall Support site and they posted Andy K's list on this forum as a reference, rather than give it to them.
> There are definitely SYSEX patch messages available (is the good news), what they are I don't know (yet).
> 
> OK folks, happy weekend.


Oi mate, whats funny about it - it was me not Marshall that pointed the Marshall community at Andy's list on here ;-) I thought Marshall were not likely to provide it if at all and it seemed fitting to post what was available elsewhere after all both are meant to be a communities, perhaps we can create a union of them and then leave - oops lapsing into british politics, sorry.

I really don't think they even have the slightest notion that others are moving this thing forward at all.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> OK, I had to. It's a Marshall after all.
> View attachment 36611


Spoil sport I thought the JMT thing was a nice touch - a signature like.


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> OK according to the Android app the color is actually much darker (They call it Code_Marshall_Gold, which I will incorporate).
> The Gateway App is written in Adobe AIR and works with SWF files. The Patch database is created on your phone in SQLite. (Have to find out where on the phone it sits and unload the DB).
> 
> Actually, and this is funny, someone asked for a patch list on the Marshall Support site and they posted Andy K's list on this forum as a reference, rather than give it to them.
> There are definitely SYSEX patch messages available (is the good news), what they are I don't know (yet).
> 
> OK folks, happy weekend.




I'm intrigued by the MIDI and am glad someone it looking at trying to get some functionality. I was under the impression that MIDI will only allow you to control the interface for the code. Do you think there is any chance there might be support for a MIDI expression pedal at all? I'm guessing no, but thought it worth asking anyway.


----------



## James Clent

Antmax said:


> I'm intrigued by the MIDI and am glad someone it looking at trying to get some functionality. I was under the impression that MIDI will only allow you to control the interface for the code. Do you think there is any chance there might be support for a MIDI expression pedal at all? I'm guessing no, but thought it worth asking anyway.



Antmax,
you are right, we can only control the parameters that the code has open for edit (which are ALL of them).
You will not be able to attach an expression pedal, just because there is no JACK or MIDI connection for it, BUT and here is the good news you will be able to send CC# to the code, meaning you can modulate EVERY parameter in the code in real-time doing so. But only from your DAW or specialized software.

In other words, I can make a GAIN pedal function that will allow you to change the level of GAIN on the pre-amp as if you were using a pedal. 
Same with the Depth of the Chorus, or the delay time, or.... anything you can think off. As long as the Code has it. 

The parameters that can be changed are.... (drum roll.....) anything you see in Andy K's list all parameters in that list are programmable and changeable.
Other than than, I'm having a hard time with my MIDI software to get SYSEX messages. If anyone has ever programmed SYSEX on windows, please help...

OK, toodles.
James


----------



## James Clent

Here is the complete MIDI layout. Everything is send through continuous controllers.
There where the values have special meanings (like cabinets, amps, preamps, fx, etc) I have added the code numbers for it as well. 

This list is long 
James

So, below example: 
MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN: to send GAIN parameter, use CC# 0x46 (dec: 70) and then values 0x00 - 0x64 (dec 0 - 100)
The code sees 100 and makes it into 10.0 (so it divides everything by 10) 58 = 5.8, etc

;---------------- EQ Section --------------------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN = 0x46 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_BASS = 0x47 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MIDDLE = 0x48 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_TREBLE = 0x49 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_VOLUME = 0x4A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GATE_THRESHOLD = 0x53 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

;---------------- Button Controls -----------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREFX_ONOFF = 0x4B ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_ONOFF = 0x51 ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_ONOFF = 0x55 ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_ONOFF = 0x67 ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ONOFF = 0x6C ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ONOFF = 0x72 ; 00=Off, 01=On
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_ONOFF = 0x74 ; 00=Off, 01=On

;---------------- CABINETS -----------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_TYPE = 0x75 ; 00-07 (see below)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960 = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960V = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960AX = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960HW = 0x03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936 = 0x04
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936V = 0x05
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1912 = 0x06
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1974CX = 0x07

;---------------- Power Amps -----------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_TYPE = 0x73 ; 00-03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_CM100 = 0x00 ; Classic Marshall 100W
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_VM30 = 0x01 ; Vintage Marshall 30W
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_BCLA = 0x02 ; British Class A
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ACAB = 0x03 ; American Class A/B
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_PRES = 0x76 ; Presence 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_RES = 0x77 ; Resonance 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

;---------------- Reverb -----------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TYPE = 0x6D ; 00-03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ROOM = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_HALL = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_SPRING = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_STADIUM = 0x03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_DECAY = 0x6E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_PREDELAY = 0x6F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TONE = 0x70 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_LEVEL = 0x71 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

;---------------- Delay -----------------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TYPE = 0x68 ; 00-03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_STUDIO = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_VINTAGE = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_MULTI = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_REVERSE = 0x03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MSB = 0x1F ; 00-1F ( 0ms - 31ms multiplied by 128 )
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_LSB = 0x3F ; 00-7F ( 0ms - 255ms, added to the above )
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MAX = 4000 ; 4000 = = 0x1F20
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FEEDBACK = 0x69 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FREQUENCY = 0x6A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_AGE = 0x6A ; For Vintage Delay Only(0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_PATTERN = 0x6A ; For Multi Delay Only (00 - 03)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_LEVEL = 0x6B ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

;---------------- Modulation -----------------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TYPE = 0x56 ; 00-03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_CHORUS = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_FLANGER = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_PHASER = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TREMOLO = 0x03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE = 0x5A ; 00 - 01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_CLS = 0x00 ; Classic (for Chorus & Phaser)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VIB = 0x01 ; Vibrato (for Chorus & Phaser)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_JET = 0x00 ; Jet Flanger
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_MET = 0x01 ; Metallic Flanger
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VLV = 0x00 ; Valve (Tremolo)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_SQR = 0x01 ; Square (Tremolo)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SPEED = 0x57 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_DEPTH = 0x59 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TONE = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_REGEN = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0) - For Flanger & Phaser only
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SKEW = 0x66 ; 00-64 (-50 - +50) - For Tremolo only

;---------------- Pre-Amps -----------------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_TYPE = 0x52 ; 00-0E
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JTM45 = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_DSL = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_USA = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JVM = 0x03
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_ACCOUST = 0x04

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_BLUESB = 0x05
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_PLEXI = 0x06
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_USA = 0x07
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_JCM800 = 0x08
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_50UK = 0x09

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JVM = 0x0A
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_DSL = 0x0B
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_USA = 0x0C
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JUBILEE = 0x0D

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_NATURAL = 0x0E

;---------------- Pre FX -----------------------------------------
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_TYPE = 0x4C ; 00-04
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COMPRESSOR = 0x00
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DISTORTION = 0x01
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_AUTOWAH = 0x02
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PITCHSHIFT = 0x03

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_TONE = 0x4D ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_RATIO = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_COMP = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-02 (00: GUV, 01: ODR, 02: DIS)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_DRIVE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_TONE = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-01 ( 00: ENV, 01: LFO )
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_FREQ = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_SENS = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_RES = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)

Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_SEMI = 0x4D ; 00-18 (-12 - +12)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_FINE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (-50 - +50)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_REGEN = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_MIX = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> Here is the complete MIDI layout. Everything is send through continuous controllers.
> There where the values have special meanings (like cabinets, amps, preamps, fx, etc) I have added the code numbers for it as well.
> 
> This list is long
> James
> 
> So, below example:
> MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN: to send GAIN parameter, use CC# 0x46 (dec: 70) and then values 0x00 - 0x64 (dec 0 - 100)
> The code sees 100 and makes it into 10.0 (so it divides everything by 10) 58 = 5.8, etc
> 
> ;---------------- EQ Section --------------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN = 0x46 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_BASS = 0x47 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MIDDLE = 0x48 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_TREBLE = 0x49 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_VOLUME = 0x4A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GATE_THRESHOLD = 0x53 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Button Controls -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREFX_ONOFF = 0x4B ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_ONOFF = 0x51 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_ONOFF = 0x55 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_ONOFF = 0x67 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ONOFF = 0x6C ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ONOFF = 0x72 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_ONOFF = 0x74 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> 
> ;---------------- CABINETS -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_TYPE = 0x75 ; 00-07 (see below)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960 = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960V = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960AX = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960HW = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936 = 0x04
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936V = 0x05
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1912 = 0x06
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1974CX = 0x07
> 
> ;---------------- Power Amps -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_TYPE = 0x73 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_CM100 = 0x00 ; Classic Marshall 100W
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_VM30 = 0x01 ; Vintage Marshall 30W
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_BCLA = 0x02 ; British Class A
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ACAB = 0x03 ; American Class A/B
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_PRES = 0x76 ; Presence 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_RES = 0x77 ; Resonance 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Reverb -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TYPE = 0x6D ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ROOM = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_HALL = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_SPRING = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_STADIUM = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_DECAY = 0x6E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_PREDELAY = 0x6F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TONE = 0x70 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_LEVEL = 0x71 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Delay -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TYPE = 0x68 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_STUDIO = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_VINTAGE = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_MULTI = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_REVERSE = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MSB = 0x1F ; 00-1F ( 0ms - 31ms multiplied by 128 )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_LSB = 0x3F ; 00-7F ( 0ms - 255ms, added to the above )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MAX = 4000 ; 4000 = = 0x1F20
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FEEDBACK = 0x69 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FREQUENCY = 0x6A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_AGE = 0x6A ; For Vintage Delay Only(0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_PATTERN = 0x6A ; For Multi Delay Only (00 - 03)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_LEVEL = 0x6B ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Modulation -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TYPE = 0x56 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_CHORUS = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_FLANGER = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_PHASER = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TREMOLO = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE = 0x5A ; 00 - 01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_CLS = 0x00 ; Classic (for Chorus & Phaser)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VIB = 0x01 ; Vibrato (for Chorus & Phaser)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_JET = 0x00 ; Jet Flanger
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_MET = 0x01 ; Metallic Flanger
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VLV = 0x00 ; Valve (Tremolo)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_SQR = 0x01 ; Square (Tremolo)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SPEED = 0x57 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_DEPTH = 0x59 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TONE = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_REGEN = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0) - For Flanger & Phaser only
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SKEW = 0x66 ; 00-64 (-50 - +50) - For Tremolo only
> 
> ;---------------- Pre-Amps -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_TYPE = 0x52 ; 00-0E
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JTM45 = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_DSL = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_USA = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JVM = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_ACCOUST = 0x04
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_BLUESB = 0x05
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_PLEXI = 0x06
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_USA = 0x07
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_JCM800 = 0x08
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_50UK = 0x09
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JVM = 0x0A
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_DSL = 0x0B
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_USA = 0x0C
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JUBILEE = 0x0D
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_NATURAL = 0x0E
> 
> ;---------------- Pre FX -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_TYPE = 0x4C ; 00-04
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COMPRESSOR = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DISTORTION = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_AUTOWAH = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PITCHSHIFT = 0x03
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_TONE = 0x4D ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_RATIO = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_COMP = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-02 (00: GUV, 01: ODR, 02: DIS)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_DRIVE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_TONE = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-01 ( 00: ENV, 01: LFO )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_FREQ = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_SENS = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_RES = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_SEMI = 0x4D ; 00-18 (-12 - +12)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_FINE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (-50 - +50)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_REGEN = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_MIX = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)



Very cool. I have a bunch of software midi utilities with lots of manually configurable paramaters. I had it working with a wireless motion tracker in Amplitube. But haven't touched Amplitube or BiasFX since I got my code a couple of months ago. So I'm really looking forward seeing the MIDI functionality working. The software I have is mostly open source and sometimes span decades so compatibility and getting things to interact with one another can be tricky. It's great that there are some technically minded people here digging around seeing what they can do.


----------



## James Clent

OK another day gone. 
Still no sysex, but I have all 100 patches now in a DB file, so we can organize things 
It is awesome sauce.
James


----------



## James Clent

OK here is a thought for Antmax,
I have the Behringer FCB1010 footcontroller (with the MOD Chip) to control my 11 Rack. 
I just did an experiment and I can read the data from that foot controller in my MIDI-program. 
There is nothing stopping me from linking that to any parameter in the CODE settings and use it.......
Just a matter of re-mapping to another device and CC#. 

I will think on this. If folks have a desire. My expression pedal could now become a WAH pedal by manipulating the AUTO-WAH settings. (I think )
O man, too many options.
LOL
Toodles


----------



## borefiller

I was thinking today. would it be possible to programme the amp to "recognise" a piece of music ( like shazam or sound hound) then the amp sets itself to the best match on what its "hearing". cab, head, fx. etc. could be awesome if its possible. Just play a song via playback and Amp sets its own settings to what it is hearing.


----------



## andy k

who knows whats possible?,
i think were going beyond what marshall expected right now, great work guys, 
cheers
andy k


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> OK here is a thought for Antmax,
> I have the Behringer FCB1010 footcontroller (with the MOD Chip) to control my 11 Rack.
> I just did an experiment and I can read the data from that foot controller in my MIDI-program.
> There is nothing stopping me from linking that to any parameter in the CODE settings and use it.......
> Just a matter of re-mapping to another device and CC#.
> 
> I will think on this. If folks have a desire. My expression pedal could now become a WAH pedal by manipulating the AUTO-WAH settings. (I think )
> O man, too many options.
> LOL
> Toodles



Very exciting news, and fun. But don't go out of your way. It's easy to get sidetracked and the preset editing Utility easily has the most widespread use in the CODE community


----------



## slugzz-sop

Holy cow you guys are digging deep. AWESOME!


----------



## James Clent

OK can receive & send sysex now, but without knowing what to send it is not helping. 
I wrote requests to Softube (wrote the emulation algorythms), gateway and marshall. 
Hopefully one of them answers. 

I can see that the gateway app has the midi requests for patches, etc. But cannot see what they are 

My midi utility can write all parameters to the CODE, but you would still have to save it somewhere.
Plus, if you downloaded patches from a friends CODE on your phone and put them into the CODE that way, 
my utility would never know without the sysex patch dump. 

Having said all that, let's cross bridges when we get there. 
Ciao
James


----------



## James Clent

borefiller said:


> I was thinking today. would it be possible to programme the amp to "recognise" a piece of music ( like shazam or sound hound) then the amp sets itself to the best match on what its "hearing". cab, head, fx. etc. could be awesome if its possible. Just play a song via playback and Amp sets its own settings to what it is hearing.



Isn't that what the Kemper does in a sense?


----------



## borefiller

Don't know anything about a Kemper ! be good if the Code's could do it.


----------



## AJU

Sorry if this is teaching granny to suck eggs, I'm just trying to understand all this new stuff but I found this site.

http://bobbyblues.recup.ch/sysex_procedure.html

It details a number of methods and tools to use for a few synths. It seems to suggest that sending a sysex to the relevant synths might erase complete ram/s - hopefully this doesn't mean that the code will be rendered useless when trying to recover with factory setting - probably not.

I notice that you used midi-ox, this link

http://support.tc-helicon.com/entri...ware-for-MIDI-dumps-back-ups-software-updates

suggests its simple - it never is normally, can you send a sysex and at worst trash the amp setting (hopefully factory brings it back) or nothing happens.

I'm a bit confused over what we can actually do so far. If you can get the sysex patch dump are you able to see sets of parameters or just gobble de gook. I'm sure this is what you are doing but have you tried to change one parameter and see what changes in the map and work from there, winmerge is the best tool for comparisons - I think. I realise it may still be an uphill struggle. Reverse engineering at the byte/word level really is a long winded way but sometimes the only way but always filled with mistaken assumptions and lucky guesses.

Again sorry if I am just muddying the waters or worse. Marshall may not respond depending on their plans going forward - softtube agreements may not allow them anyway. Assuming they had not even considered this stuff they may still take some time as what seems like simple fixes don't garner their interest as far as I can tell as they are just getting into this website/twitterface rapid response stuff.

PS. If you find the parameter/byte/word that is changing have you tried to change it and resend it.


----------



## AJU

Proofing andyk's patch list has slowed a bit as am away clearing my mother in laws house and its a little difficult to find any spare time. I have got as far as patch #24 and no further changes so that is good.

I'll pick it back up in a few days hopefully.


----------



## James Clent

AJU,
Yes I can send data to the code and change parameters.
So, I can see what is being changed (if you change a setting on the amp by turning a knob, or even when changing it with Gateway), and change the parameters myself. (Out of my program)

I cannot save a patch, or trash the amp... (yet).
James


----------



## James Clent

Reply from Marshall on my request for help:
>Hello,
>A bunch of us on the forum are looking to build a librarian for the CODE amplifier.
>We know about Gateway, but gateway doesn't allow for external saving of patches, nor can I export/import patches from others. And if my phone breaks I have no more access to those patches.
>
>Using MIDI-OX I have been able to determine what the Patch SYSEX looks like and what the values mean, however at this time I'm not able to send a patch systex to the Code amplifier.
>
>It would be great if you could help me by providing me the SYSEX implementation of the CODE so we can build a true librarian and exchange program so more users get the benefit of awesome Code patches.
>
>Your help is much appreciated.
>James Clent

Hello James,

Thank you for your email,

Our tech team is actually working on doing this right now and it should be available as early as next week.

Kind regards,
--
Marshall Support


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> AJU,
> Yes I can send data to the code and change parameters.
> So, I can see what is being changed (if you change a setting on the amp by turning a knob, or even when changing it with Gateway), and change the parameters myself. (Out of my program)
> 
> I cannot save a patch, or trash the amp... (yet).
> James


Ah I get it now you can change the amp on a specific patch but when you change another patch the previous one is lost. Thanks for that clarification. So we are looking for the actual command that will activate the save function. probably a 2 stage at that as well.

Keeping it simple, as I'm definitely that, if you send a change to the amp does it show up on the amp and actually change the amp - albeit until you change the patch. If that passes does the amp lose the previous change if you change another patch entirely.

BTW I'm Alan I just use AJU, my initials.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Reply from Marshall on my request for help:
> >Hello,
> >A bunch of us on the forum are looking to build a librarian for the CODE amplifier.
> >We know about Gateway, but gateway doesn't allow for external saving of patches, nor can I export/import patches from others. And if my phone breaks I have no more access to those patches.
> >
> >Using MIDI-OX I have been able to determine what the Patch SYSEX looks like and what the values mean, however at this time I'm not able to send a patch systex to the Code amplifier.
> >
> >It would be great if you could help me by providing me the SYSEX implementation of the CODE so we can build a true librarian and exchange program so more users get the benefit of awesome Code patches.
> >
> >Your help is much appreciated.
> >James Clent
> 
> Hello James,
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> 
> Our tech team is actually working on doing this right now and it should be available as early as next week.
> 
> Kind regards,
> --
> Marshall Support


Lets hope they mean it more than the other community messages they have promised things

Was it private message or is it on the community.


----------



## James Clent

Private message. 

Alan, Nothing is lost until you save it. 
So if I send updates, the sound changes. But then if you change presets on the amp, one down and one up (so back to where you were) the original preset is still there.
If my program would do it, I would never lose a patch.
I'm making an internal database with 1000's of patches, and you can assign 100 of them to presets, but nothing gets lost unless you tell it to delete one. 
James


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Private message.
> 
> Alan, Nothing is lost until you save it.
> So if I send updates, the sound changes. But then if you change presets on the amp, one down and one up (so back to where you were) the original preset is still there.
> If my program would do it, I would never lose a patch.
> I'm making an internal database with 1000's of patches, and you can assign 100 of them to presets, but nothing gets lost unless you tell it to delete one.
> James



Thats interesting, on the Gateway I use the fact that if I make a change by mistake I unload(exit) Gateway without saving to get the same effect. In fact I use that to reset some changes that go wrong as my fingers are a bit big and I struggle a bit with the rotators and the manual input does not always trigger on my android. I guess that means there are two stores the active and the read one. Thats a good approach I guess.

Just did a few checks around web and found this, i'm sure you know it but might throw some light on marshall stuff perhaps

http://jmp-editor.mattzick.com/

the last 3 paragraphs look interesting. It looks like a marshall patch editor of some sort but not really sure its for marshall amps.


----------



## James Clent

Yes, that is an editor for the JMP-1. My lead guitarist bought one in the 90's and dumped it after 2 months. Couldn't get a good tone out of there. 
But, no it doesn't have the data elements I'm looking for. Thanks for looking though.

The PM was a reply to the other guy who asked on the answer from Marshall if that was public or private message. 
James


----------



## James Clent

All,
Unless someone can think of a good reason for me to continue, I'm going to stop development, since Marshall has said they will come with a solution. 
Here is where I was  



I'm sure there will be options to do stuff still, but I want to see what they come with first. And maybe I misunderstood and they are working on the Sysex mapping only 
Ciao,
James


----------



## NERDARES

Hey guys. I just bought this amp yesterday and I was trying out the metal tones with an esp ltd les paul with EMG pickups and it sounded amazing! However I brought it home and I tried it out with my Esp Ltd KH - 602 and it sounded terrible! I've also tried using my Esp Ltd KH - 602 with my boss me80 on a clean channel on my fender mustang v1 and I don't know but the gain sounded really terrible. After realizing how the amp sounds with the other guitars in guitar center (I actually have tried multiple and it sounded good), I realized it was probably my guitar. I have messed around with my guitar quite often since I had the string gauge changed to 11's. However one time I had to restring and the string action suddenly got too low on the treble strings so I messed around with that. I also messed around with the pickup height and I guess that's whats causing my awful sound. Additionally, I tried the high gain channels on other amps as well and they don't sound that good with my guitar. 

So, bottom question: Is it just a bad idea that I got this amp for metal? Or do I just need to fix my guitar? I mean I like Marshall, I like it's capabilites and I especially liked this sound that someone got : .


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> All,
> Unless someone can think of a good reason for me to continue, I'm going to stop development, since Marshall has said they will come with a solution.
> Here is where I was
> View attachment 36652
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be options to do stuff still, but I want to see what they come with first. And maybe I misunderstood and they are working on the Sysex mapping only
> Ciao,
> James


I like your new gold, and the fx look interesting. Having seen the effort so far i'm not convinced they will deliver but i'm happy to be proven wrong. ;-) I like the background looks very familiar.


----------



## James Clent

Thanks Alan.


----------



## Plectrum

NERDARES said:


> So, bottom question: Is it just a bad idea that I got this amp for metal? Or do I just need to fix my guitar?


Hi,

I suggest sorting your guitar out  The JVM and American OD (which is probably a Mesa) models should be fine for metal.


----------



## mazzefr

NERDARES said:


> Hey guys. I just bought this amp yesterday and I was trying out the metal tones with an esp ltd les paul with EMG pickups and it sounded amazing! However I brought it home and I tried it out with my Esp Ltd KH - 602 and it sounded terrible! I've also tried using my Esp Ltd KH - 602 with my boss me80 on a clean channel on my fender mustang v1 and I don't know but the gain sounded really terrible. After realizing how the amp sounds with the other guitars in guitar center (I actually have tried multiple and it sounded good), I realized it was probably my guitar. I have messed around with my guitar quite often since I had the string gauge changed to 11's. However one time I had to restring and the string action suddenly got too low on the treble strings so I messed around with that. I also messed around with the pickup height and I guess that's whats causing my awful sound. Additionally, I tried the high gain channels on other amps as well and they don't sound that good with my guitar.
> 
> So, bottom question: Is it just a bad idea that I got this amp for metal? Or do I just need to fix my guitar? I mean I like Marshall, I like it's capabilites and I especially liked this sound that someone got : .




A couple of quick points. 1) If you check out the threads about the Code here, you will see that it has taken everyone several days to get deep enough into editing settings to get the sounds they want. Give it time and you will find your tone. If Doodles can, so can you. 2) if you think it's the guitars, have them checked over by a tech. Bad Pickup height will give you awful sound. Start there. I'm no tech by any means and if you are talking modern metal, I can't speak to the correct setup, but I just lowered mine from how they came in and I get better articulation and sustain. 3) the best way to find a tone seems to be all effects off, EQ to mid. Start with amps, then gain and EQ, then cabinet. Then add effects as needed. On effects, a little goes a long way. 

Best of luck! You'll get it dialed in.


----------



## NERDARES

mazzefr said:


> A couple of quick points. 1) If you check out the threads about the Code here, you will see that it has taken everyone several days to get deep enough into editing settings to get the sounds they want. Give it time and you will find your tone. If Doodles can, so can you. 2) if you think it's the guitars, have them checked over by a tech. Bad Pickup height will give you awful sound. Start there. I'm no tech by any means and if you are talking modern metal, I can't speak to the correct setup, but I just lowered mine from how they came in and I get better articulation and sustain. 3) the best way to find a tone seems to be all effects off, EQ to mid. Start with amps, then gain and EQ, then cabinet. Then add effects as needed. On effects, a little goes a long way.
> 
> Best of luck! You'll get it dialed in.



Phew, thanks for the tip. I'll try to look into it more if I can. Btw can anyone send me a recording of how Metal Edge and Metal Gate sound with your guys's guitars? (The factory default presets. No modifications what so ever). I would love to hear them so I can compare with how mine sounds. I'll upload how mine sounds when I get the chance


----------



## andy k

in my experience,
I think the code reacts quite dramatically to whichever guitar is used, i've gone from weak boutique pafs, to high gain rock (evh wolfgang and frankenstein) and EMG actives, a preset that works well for one, wont work well for another.
When you look at my list, you will see the options available are mind boggling, I suggest starting with a basic amp / power/ cab setting that can get you close to the tone you like--and after you have tweaked the settings for those, start to add FX, 
The marshall presets all seem to have way too much threshold (noisegate) applied -which reigns in the naturalness of the pre-amp stage.
Metal edge, and Heavy gate??? are both OD american preamps, which are based on a boogie type triple rec sound, I have no trouble finding metal tones with the marshall models, depends what kind of metal--but you really cant go wrong with a jcm800 or a silver jubilee.
The power section and cab models can get some good variations too, plenty to play with BEFORE you even think of adding dist/od pedals and mod / rev effects.
Think of the presets as just examples of the extremes that can be set, and strip it back to find the base for your own tone.
Maybe the pre-sets were all made with a vintage strat?? how could that work well with EMG actives???
cheers guys 
andy k


----------



## Rico Buc

James Clent said:


> All,
> Unless someone can think of a good reason for me to continue, I'm going to stop development, since Marshall has said they will come with a solution.
> Here is where I was
> View attachment 36652
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be options to do stuff still, but I want to see what they come with first. And maybe I misunderstood and they are working on the Sysex mapping only
> Ciao,
> James



Hi James, I didn't quite get it all (English is not my native language). Is this Code Editor for PC (Windows)? I read somewhere that Marshall is not planning to make a PC editor for the Code, but I would really welcome an editor/libriary for my PC.


----------



## James Clent

andy k said:


> in my experience,
> I think the code reacts quite dramatically to whichever guitar is used, i've gone from weak boutique pafs, to high gain rock (evh wolfgang and frankenstein) and EMG actives, a preset that works well for one, wont work well for another.
> andy k



See this is the perfect example why I "need" to have 10 guitars and more than 1 amp. More is better!
But without joking it is true. They sound so different. The wood, the pickups, the tone controls, the way you pick, what pick you use (if any), etc. 

When I started as a wee lad in 1971 (after hearing Deep Purple in Rock & Hey Joe and then Voodoo Chile (slight return)) I had no clue. 
Then I started classical guitar lessons and my teacher insisted (and man she was good) that I could play ANYTHING Ritchie did on a classical guitar and make it sound good, I didn't believe her. 
But it is true. Your fingers, your heart and soul, they determine your sound. Then the instrument, then the amp, then the effects. 

Anyway, rambling again. Love this stuff. 
James
PS. Gracias Rico!


----------



## James Clent

As an example, why would anyone need a 1959 R9 Re-issue AND a Les Paul Custom?



Right? Well, one has the 50's wiring (and now the Antiquity pickups, because they sound awesome beyond believe when used with crunchy amp, but not so much clean)
And one has the Page mod wiring and Billy Gibbons Pearly Gates pickups (single coils, out of phase and dead) 
Man, use the bridge on humbucker on 10 and the neck on single coil on 9, with out of phase on and the sound is just so awesome.

One picks up a thing or 2 in 45 years of playing 
OK, this is a Marshall forum.... LOL
Off to 6 hours of meetings... This work thing takes up way too much free time. 

James


----------



## andy k

nice pair,
my rig is a bit similar-(only a bit bigger)-one is very old school, standard, 50's style, standard wiring, good pafs, another is same -but with hotter pafs and out of phase, so much variety just with the page mod--21 different options if you get the full 4 pot version.the rest of mine are just for variety.
your custom-is probably all mahogany, with ebony fretboard, but maybe not--maybe chambered even-if its modern, but I think once we stick it into an amp-its mostly about the pickups. ( a lot of debate here--but this is where it goes electric)
A lot of the classic sounding stuff was done with fairly low output pickups, so the amp sound has a greater effect-modern stuff, with high output and even active pickups push the pre-amp section so hard its hard to hear the nuance of the amp-its all about the gain.
Holy grail sound-for me anyway, was reputedly a badly potted 50s paf, into a plexi pushed to extinction, with a little extra push from a phase 90 on slow and an echoplex .
YMMV.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## Antmax

I have a Strat and the Ibanez in my profile pic. They sound very different indeed. I am finding the stock bridge pickup pretty shrill and e and A strings very shrill and reedy on the Ibanez. Some modeling tools make all guitars sound kind of similar, the CODE isn't one of those. I found with the Ibanez using the often overlooked tone knob on the guitar is vital to getting a ok sound out of the bridge. I'll probably have to adjust the pickup height to find something naturally more pleasant.

When I used BiasFX for modeling I didn't have any problems except everything sounded kind of samey and lacked punch. Now with the CODE the strat sounds like a strat and the short scale ibanez sounds like a really hot Les Paul. But it has taken a lot more fiddling than usual with the CODE which seems very sensitive to the guitar setup, especially on one with really strong Neodymium pickups. I'll probably swap them out for something more conventional and easier to control. The strat behaves really nice and is a lot more intuitive to dial in.


----------



## James Clent

Another thing I noticed is that anything with a LEVEL / Volume knob has a severe impact on the signal chain, which is why I prefer MIX instead. 
Because having the Delay set with a level that is too low can seriously kill you sound. 
I haven't done enough with the CODE yet to see how it behaves, but the real good modelers leave the original signal intact and mix in wet signal, rather than 100% coming out of the processor. 
Which is why I agree so completely with Mazzefr, a little goes a long way.

James


----------



## Zeg1

James Clent said:


> All,
> Unless someone can think of a good reason for me to continue



The code is more or less 2 month old, and Marshall's software team still couldn't manage to make the Gateway app to save or sync properly (latest IOS, latest Gateway version)...
you really expect them to deliver something useable in a near future ???

I'm a software dev, and seriously.. i just can't imagine releasing such a flawed software with that kind of enormous bugs, i would get fired right away ! their first update was supposed to fix saving issues.. well, didn't.. 95% of the time, when I hit 'Save', i get my patch reset to previous settings, loosing all my editing.. only workaround is to press 'save' on the amp.. but can only do when the patch actually synchronized, sometimes, it just doesn't work..
bunch of amateurs if you want my opinion.

so, if you want my opinion... don't expect them to deliver something, and keep on working on your app


----------



## James Clent

Thanks Zeg, and yes I did indeed ask for your opinion


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> See this is the perfect example why I "need" to have 10 guitars and more than 1 amp. More is better!
> But without joking it is true. They sound so different. The wood, the pickups, the tone controls, the way you pick, what pick you use (if any), etc.
> 
> When I started as a wee lad in 1971 (after hearing Deep Purple in Rock & Hey Joe and then Voodoo Chile (slight return)) I had no clue.
> Then I started classical guitar lessons and my teacher insisted (and man she was good) that I could play ANYTHING Ritchie did on a classical guitar and make it sound good, I didn't believe her.
> But it is true. Your fingers, your heart and soul, they determine your sound. Then the instrument, then the amp, then the effects.
> 
> Anyway, rambling again. Love this stuff.
> James
> PS. Gracias Rico!


I agree with your teacher just listen to some rodrigo y gabriela. You started real young james. Being an acoustic player myself I've always searched high and low for Pete Townsend playing his songs on acoustic and metalica acoustics are real good too. 

Isnt this supposed to be the patch sharing forum though. ;-)


----------



## Speegman

Greetings. Has anyone watched the Youtube video of Matt Jackson upgrading the speaker of his Code 50 with a Warehouse Guitar speaker? For the upgrade Matt chose a 60 watt 4 ohm Veteran 30. I would like to do the same. My question is: should I use a 50 watt speaker instead of a 60 watt? On Matt's video the 60 watt speaker sounded fine.


----------



## NERDARES

Quick question, has anyone tried this with a boss me80? If so, how does it sound with the code? I'm trying to get that black album tone


----------



## James Clent

AJU said:


> I agree with your teacher just listen to some rodrigo y gabriela. You started real young james.


Not that young, I just don't like posting accurate data on Forums 
I was 10 when I started, and unfortunately I started smoking then as well. Took me 31 years to cut that habit. Hope I will never have to stop the guitar. 
I love Rodrigo y Gabriela. Her rhythm is sooooo awesome.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Not that young, I just don't like posting accurate data on Forums


Now why didn;t I think of that not declaring age data- I very rarely let my B'date into the public domain but I'm sadly not the only one in control of my data.

You still started before me if 10 is correct - still sounds like a child prodigy to me ;-) I'm expecting a good version of "Smoke on the water" at least. ;-)


----------



## James Clent

Progress is slow, because I hope Marshall will come through. 
But here is another update. 



Have re-written the GUI, but have little time  
Also in earlier versions I forgot about the fact that you can turn literally everything off.
Ciao


----------



## NERDARES

And another question, do I really have to have a cabinet on? Because when I'm doing heavy riffs, it sounds better with the cabinet OFF -unless I'm doing solos, then I'd put my cabinet up.


----------



## Kleetus Plaster Dogs

bigbaldy said:


> View attachment 36238
> Hi got the code 50 last week had a couple of hours with it today and came up with this going for a Malmsteen style tone I was using a LTD strat with a scalloped neck and dimarzio hs3 pickups.
> View attachment 36218
> View attachment 36219
> View attachment 36222
> View attachment 36217
> View attachment 36220
> View attachment 36221


Great way to share the latch, pics! Code rocks.


----------



## mazzefr

NERDARES said:


> And another question, do I really have to have a cabinet on? Because when I'm doing heavy riffs, it sounds better with the cabinet OFF -unless I'm doing solos, then I'd put my cabinet up.



You can turn off everything, including the cabinet.


----------



## NERDARES

mazzefr said:


> You can turn off everything, including the cabinet.


I meant to say like if I were to play metal and all, is it recommended to use a cabinet? Because turning it on brings on a lot of a low end which is great for soloing and all, but not when I'm doing all these heavy riffs


----------



## NERDARES

James Clent said:


> Progress is slow, because I hope Marshall will come through.
> But here is another update.
> View attachment 36686
> 
> 
> Have re-written the GUI, but have little time
> Also in earlier versions I forgot about the fact that you can turn literally everything off.
> Ciao



Hey that looks cool! Do you think you could give me pointers on where to start on how to make something like that? I don't know anything about Marshall Midi or however you made that program. But I was thinking if you can do that, I could probably make a DIY footswitch using a raspberry pi or an arduino once I learn what you are doing.


----------



## James Clent

NERDARES said:


> I meant to say like if I were to play metal and all, is it recommended to use a cabinet? Because turning it on brings on a lot of a low end which is great for soloing and all, but not when I'm doing all these heavy riffs


Whatever sounds good to your ears is what you should do!!


----------



## James Clent

NERDARES said:


> Hey that looks cool! Do you think you could give me pointers on where to start on how to make something like that? I don't know anything about Marshall Midi or however you made that program. But I was thinking if you can do that, I could probably make a DIY footswitch using a raspberry pi or an arduino once I learn what you are doing.



See prior pages in this thread, I published all MIDI parameters for the code


----------



## andy k

ok,
i tried writing another patch yesterday, if you check my list-it would be simply my "clean" plexi sound, with a guvnor pedal added for distortion, I was using my wraptail les paul standard, with Wizz pafs, which sound pretty good-but quite weak-so the amps doing a lot of the work to magnify the sound of the guitar-i use the word magnify instead of amplify because i think that is part of the secret--weak pickups-hot amp.
anyhoo, wrote it to patch 73, next one along, idea being when i get a pedal it would be as if stepping on a guvnor pedal, and then back again.
copied all settings to patch 73, and added a guv pedal-set pretty high.
with the Wizz, i thought it sounded pretty good-worked as i intended.
it was a bitch to get things saved-someimes it took 3 or 4 saves to get the patch to save to the amp-i've learned not to bother trying to save to the app-complete waste of time.
I tried it today with another guitar-similar, but with Throbaks, OOP, and , considering that they are both supposed to be simply good recreations of a PAF, the difference is mindblowing, there is only a fraction of ohm difference between the pickups, both around 7.5, but the throbaks are hotter.
its kind of a long way of saying-patch sharing might be a redundant idea--because the guitar is really 'magnified' rather than just amplified.
I used to love the line6 stuff, and it did seem to make everything sound similar-so a patch would work pretty well across different guitars, I dont find this to be true with the code--maybe ok with just pre-power amp settings--but adding pedals just gets a bit out of control.
I love the sounds, but until i get my head round how best to organise stuff reliably, and the settings on the pedal, i'm not getting too deep into editing anything else.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## James Clent

Really good input Andy! 
I think you are spot on and this is true with any good amp. 
Settings that worked for my strat on the Mesa, just sucked for the Les Paul, etc. 
It was one reason I switched to the 11 Rack for recording, just dial in the right patches and go. 
The sound is often about (95-98%) right and the listener doesn't know if I intended it that way (or not).

Same with rolling off volume, I never felt that worked on Line 6. It does work on the 11 Rack and the Code. 
Also works in Amplitube. Another thing I love from the 11 Rack, I record every guitar line twice, once with just the DI (unmodified guitar sound, not even amped) and once with the Rig settings.
Later I can then use the un-amped track to run through NI Guitar Rig 5, Amplitube, or Wave GTR 3.5 [That has some really awesome amps].

Oops rambling again.


----------



## mazzefr

Hey guys, this has all been interesting but, just an FYI and request. This thread was meant for people to share settings for songs, bands or just stuff they felt sounded good. There is a massive general Code thread as well as one specifically for USB/Bluetooth and other connectivity discussions. Please try to use the appropriate thread and it will come to the top with the new post so it will be easy to find.


----------



## mazzefr

Bumped them so they would be easy to find...


----------



## Plectrum

andy k said:


> I tried it today with another guitar-similar, but with Throbaks, OOP, and , considering that they are both supposed to be simply good recreations of a PAF, the difference is mindblowing, there is only a fraction of ohm difference between the pickups, both around 7.5, but the throbaks are hotter.
> its kind of a long way of saying-patch sharing might be a redundant idea--because the guitar is really 'magnified' rather than just amplified.



With the greatest of respect to yourself and the other contributors to this thread, IMHO the idea that you can download a patch which will magically make you sound like your guitar hero is pie in the sky (that it sort of works with the Line 6 merely shows how bad that product is). Real guitar amps are very transparent and the modelling on CODE is of a sufficiently high quality that it reproduces that transparency. Also IMHO people should take on board that a very large part of a players tone comes from their fingers. No patch is going to be able to reproduce that. Then there's the acoustic characteristics of the room to consider...

We all have our own unique voice on the guitar. IMHO CODE allows us to explore that voice without breaking the bank.


----------



## Jim Cutrone

andy k said:


> I got tired of looking for a list of the presets-so I decided to do my own, very much a work in progress-I'm only really interested in a good base tone, so the FX needs some work ( it wont fit on a page ) , 71 and 72 are my overwritten ones, 72 isnt there because the app has frozen again so i couldnt read the settings--its a start though and it might help people decide how to organise stuff-print it out and scribble all over it.
> cheers guys
> andy k
> 
> edited to include final version-4


Excellent work, my friend. Thanks for the effort.

Jim


----------



## Mike C

jayochs said:


> check out some of my presets here in my demo video.. check description for all settings!



Kick -ass


----------



## DudeMan

Code 25
Here's a good FAT TONE that will sit good in a Live Band Situation:

Crunch American, Classic Marshall 100w, 1974x
G:10 B:0
V:3.3 M:10
Th:4.5 T:3.2
Pres: 2.4 Res:10

I use a Les Paul. It can be a little flubby sounding if you are riding bar chords, but in a mix you wont notice much.
The FATTNESS will increase if you pull you bridge tone knob down to 5.

Mic this tone or play stage volume and your golden. I've noticed however, that the Code Series running direct is another Beast entirely and requires total separate patch adjustments.


----------



## DudeMan

j.p. said:


> I'm using the HEADPHONE OUT to my computer and tried this - mind you I don't have the album handy - and using the Gateway app (switched to the phone presets so I can save it without overwriting the amp's presets)
> 
> 1) went to the menu tab, tunings, and put the guitar into C# Standard tuning...now if i only had an SG...
> 
> 2) 00 EL34 Heaven
> OD Silver Jubilee
> Classic Marshall 100w 1960V
> Gain > 5.0 Bass > 0.0
> Vol > 10.0 Mid > 10.0
> Thre > 2.4 Treb > 10.0
> 
> 3) Amp tab
> Pre-Amp > OD Silver Jubilee
> Pow-Amp > Classic Marshall 100w
> Presence > 10.0 Resonance > 4.3
> Cabinet > 1960V
> 
> 4) FX all off except
> Reverb > Room
> Decay > 3.3
> Pre > 2.4
> Tone > 7
> Level > 5.2
> 
> Hopefully thats a start. load up the album and tweak it out while playing along! if you dial it in more or come up with something else entirely then report back! pretty groovy for that into the void or children of the grave riffs lol....
> I to am looking for that AC/DC tone, it should be easy but i cant seem to dial it in...




AC/DC
Bluesbreaker, Classic MArshall 100, 1960x
G:7 B:3.8
V:5 M:10
TH: 2.5 T:0
Pres:3.5 Res:10

This is only with Live Amp. It won't sound the same through the direct in or headphones.


----------



## WelshPablo

James Clent said:


> OK here is a thought for Antmax,
> I have the Behringer FCB1010 footcontroller (with the MOD Chip) to control my 11 Rack.
> I just did an experiment and I can read the data from that foot controller in my MIDI-program.
> There is nothing stopping me from linking that to any parameter in the CODE settings and use it.......
> Just a matter of re-mapping to another device and CC#.



Hi, I have spent some time working with this idea - I have an FCB 1010 with UNO chip running the lower pedals in stomp box mode into a MacBook (via a MIDI to USB convertor) - using the CC codes listed elsewhere I have programmed the 5 pedals to send CC and data for the FX, AMP, MOD, DEL and REV. 

In MainStage I have built a simple set of footswitches that are controlled by the pedals on the FCB1010 - press 1 and the footswitch on screen activates/deactivates. 

All good so far, the issue is that when I connect the code via USB I cannot see anyway to pass through the CC from the FCB1010 to the Code. If I change the footswitch on screen manually using the mouse then I can turn the controls on and off, however in MainStage, when I select "Passthrough To" the CODE is not listed as an option and hence there is no path between the FCB and CODE.

Even tried joining the two together with the USB cable direct - so FCB straight to USB in CODE - which should just send the MIDI value direct to the CODE - but nope - no joy.

If anyone does get the MIDI changes to work using MainStage and controlled via an external MIDI to USB convertor let me know.

One other complaint to Marshall - the firmware update utility needs to be made available for MAC OSX users - at the moment it just seems to be a Microsoft utility.....bearing in mind that there is a majority of MAC users in the music world I think this should be addressed.


----------



## James Clent

I don't know mainstage, but on the PC when I check for MIDI in/out devices, I see code in both cases listed as "CODE".
I don't see the FCB, but know it is connected to my 11 Rack External Out, so I open that for input and CODE for output and everything that comes in I can pass thru.

Sorry I can't be of more help 
James


----------



## Antmax

I've been fiddling a little within FL studio. It allows you to quickly set up knobs and recognizes the CODE for midi output. I can change all the equalizer knobs as expected when putting the correct decimal CC code and 0 - 100 range. I haven't had any luck with wah yet. Frequency is the only one that seems to do anything audible to the code in that it cuts out/breaks up and sounds like a wah stuck in one position when you stop turning the software frequency knob and the sound comes back. The paramaters don't sound like they change. It was cool just to control the amp from the computer. 

There seems to be very few standalone software midi controllers for windows.


----------



## James Clent

I'll see if I can find the time to make you one Antmax, but we should open a different thread for this


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> I'll see if I can find the time to make you one Antmax, but we should open a different thread for this



That would be awesome James  Maybe if a Midi and third party tools thread were established, one of the mods could do some weeding and migrate posts from this thread to the new one.


----------



## James Clent

just build a new thread : http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/marshall-code-editor-for-pc.92120/


----------



## JollyGreenTurtle

Antmax said:


> I have a Strat and the Ibanez in my profile pic. They sound very different indeed. I am finding the stock bridge pickup pretty shrill and e and A strings very shrill and reedy on the Ibanez. Some modeling tools make all guitars sound kind of similar, the CODE isn't one of those. I found with the Ibanez using the often overlooked tone knob on the guitar is vital to getting a ok sound out of the bridge. I'll probably have to adjust the pickup height to find something naturally more pleasant.
> 
> When I used BiasFX for modeling I didn't have any problems except everything sounded kind of samey and lacked punch. Now with the CODE the strat sounds like a strat and the short scale ibanez sounds like a really hot Les Paul. But it has taken a lot more fiddling than usual with the CODE which seems very sensitive to the guitar setup, especially on one with really strong Neodymium pickups. I'll probably swap them out for something more conventional and easier to control. The strat behaves really nice and is a lot more intuitive to dial in.



Antmax: 
I also noticed the tremedous effect the volume and tone controls have through the CODE (as they should!). Like you, I'm doing a lot of fiddling. I'm playing an Ibanez SZ320 with the stock duncan designed pickups. Through the CODE, I'm finding it a bit too.... um... nasal and honky. It's especially noticeable with higher gain. Unfortunately, I don't have another guitar to plug in and hear the difference. But, I recall the SZ320 being a *bit* honky on my old setup (a Boss GT-Pro through a Marshall 8008 power amp), but I was able to EQ it out. With the CODE it's more prevalent and the EQ's not good enough to filter it out.

Anyway... I'm looking at swapping out the pickups too. Have you swapped yours already? What are you looking at? I've actually been researching pickups for a while; but, with the internet, every "they're great" review is negated by a "they suck" review. I play a lot of progressive metal, fusion, a lot of clean stuff. Actually, I would like something that sounds like the stock SZ pickups, but without the nasally honk. Any pointers?

~Eric


----------



## Antmax

Honky is a good 


JollyGreenTurtle said:


> Antmax:
> I also noticed the tremedous effect the volume and tone controls have through the CODE (as they should!). Like you, I'm doing a lot of fiddling. I'm playing an Ibanez SZ320 with the stock duncan designed pickups. Through the CODE, I'm finding it a bit too.... um... nasal and honky. It's especially noticeable with higher gain. Unfortunately, I don't have another guitar to plug in and hear the difference. But, I recall the SZ320 being a *bit* honky on my old setup (a Boss GT-Pro through a Marshall 8008 power amp), but I was able to EQ it out. With the CODE it's more prevalent and the EQ's not good enough to filter it out.
> 
> Anyway... I'm looking at swapping out the pickups too. Have you swapped yours already? What are you looking at? I've actually been researching pickups for a while; but, with the internet, every "they're great" review is negated by a "they suck" review. I play a lot of progressive metal, fusion, a lot of clean stuff. Actually, I would like something that sounds like the stock SZ pickups, but without the nasally honk. Any pointers?
> 
> ~Eric




Honky is a good word for it. I haven't swapped mine yet. I keep getting too many other financial commitments. My Ibanez is actually a SZR. The model that came after the SZ. It's similar only with a short Les Paul scale neck and some hot neodymium pickups. The kind of music I listen to is mostly 70's through early 90's hard rock NWOHM but I tend to play a lot more traditional genres on my own. So I was looking for something fairly traditional like a Duncan JB and 59 or their Hot Rodded set which has the Jazz neck and JB Bridge. I actually like the neck on mine, it's the bridge that sounds nasally so I might just swap that first. The main reason I toying with both is because I like the idea of replacing the blacks with zebras for aesthetic reasons. 

My Strat is an HSS with a Screamin Deamon in the Bridge. Maybe I should try swapping that out. 

Looks like we are both in the same boat only I have two guitars.


----------



## Jeff Turner

NERDARES said:


> Hey guys. I just bought this amp yesterday and I was trying out the metal tones with an esp ltd les paul with EMG pickups and it sounded amazing! However I brought it home and I tried it out with my Esp Ltd KH - 602 and it sounded terrible! I've also tried using my Esp Ltd KH - 602 with my boss me80 on a clean channel on my fender mustang v1 and I don't know but the gain sounded really terrible. After realizing how the amp sounds with the other guitars in guitar center (I actually have tried multiple and it sounded good), I realized it was probably my guitar. I have messed around with my guitar quite often since I had the string gauge changed to 11's. However one time I had to restring and the string action suddenly got too low on the treble strings so I messed around with that. I also messed around with the pickup height and I guess that's whats causing my awful sound. Additionally, I tried the high gain channels on other amps as well and they don't sound that good with my guitar.
> 
> So, bottom question: Is it just a bad idea that I got this amp for metal? Or do I just need to fix my guitar? I mean I like Marshall, I like it's capabilites and I especially liked this sound that someone got : .


----------



## Jeff Turner

NERDARES said:


> Hey guys. I just bought this amp yesterday and I was trying out the metal tones with an esp ltd les paul with EMG pickups and it sounded amazing! However I brought it home and I tried it out with my Esp Ltd KH - 602 and it sounded terrible! I've also tried using my Esp Ltd KH - 602 with my boss me80 on a clean channel on my fender mustang v1 and I don't know but the gain sounded really terrible. After realizing how the amp sounds with the other guitars in guitar center (I actually have tried multiple and it sounded good), I realized it was probably my guitar. I have messed around with my guitar quite often since I had the string gauge changed to 11's. However one time I had to restring and the string action suddenly got too low on the treble strings so I messed around with that. I also messed around with the pickup height and I guess that's whats causing my awful sound. Additionally, I tried the high gain channels on other amps as well and they don't sound that good with my guitar.
> 
> So, bottom question: Is it just a bad idea that I got this amp for metal? Or do I just need to fix my guitar? I mean I like Marshall, I like it's capabilites and I especially liked this sound that someone got : .





I had similar problems with horrid distortion, especially on the G string

I may have solved , the problem, after trying the guitar on amplitube and my pod hd, I realised that the distortion, was on all units, although not as pronounced as on the Code, pointing the problems to the guitars. Realising that the distortion was mainly on the G string when plucked hard, I looked up on the internet, and found some interesting info. Most older Strats and Teles were designed to have a wire wound G string, and the PU coils were set up for the wire wounds. Most people replace the strings with standard non wire wound steel strings giving a higher output, thus causing distortion, this theory seems to fit in with my problems, the way around is to get wire wound G strings. Blame the blues men for wanting thinner strings to bend..lol so I apologise for blaming the code, oh I tried my Fuzz box in front of the code today and....... Well... Wow.


----------



## James Clent

Marshall Code Editor For Pc

OK gents, I have a rudimentary program that can send and manipulate everything on the CODE amplifier via MIDI Program Changes & CC#.
See the link above (if I copied it right) for more information. 
Currently looking for testers

Ciao,
James


----------



## webcat

Are we not sharing patches anymore?


----------



## mazzefr

webcat said:


> Are we not sharing patches anymore?



Of you have one, put it up. This thread got sidetracked for a while...


----------



## James Clent

just "discovered" the entire sysex model for the CODE. 
Guys, don't get your hopes up, but I now have everything I need to build a full fledged Code Editor & Library & Patch sharing program.
It is going to take time..... 

just send my first patch requests to the code, and it answered obediently..... 
Good Code, (not so good Marshall)

James


----------



## AJU

Way to go James, I feel song 2 coming on again - woohoo! ;-)


----------



## AJU

Rest easy James it seem from this link that marshall may not be doing what you are after all

_Q: WINDOWS DESKTOP APP FOR CODE SERIES

Posted by ****** 9/10/2016 
Any plans to release a Windows desktop app for managing presets via USB connection? I'm not an Android or iPhone user. Editing via amp panel is ok, but somewhat tedious.

Posted by *Marshall Support* 9/12/2016
Hey Peter,
Not at this time, we will pass this to our team as feedback.
Kind regards

Team Marshall_​
Original found at https://my.marshall.com/questions/277


----------



## James Clent

I just responded to that question. The answer is now up for moderation, let's see what Marshall does with that


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> I just responded to that question. The answer is now up for moderation, let's see what Marshall does with that


I wonder how long that will take then ...


----------



## DudeMan




----------



## oachs83

I like the Malcom gotta good Angus?


----------



## DudeMan

oachs83 said:


> I like the Malcom gotta good Angus?


Working on it.


----------



## James Clent

My dear friends, we have lift-off (well sort of)

Here is the new version of the CODE Preset Editor.... with .... (drumroll) LOAD & SAVE
We CAN and WILL share presets.

Follow this link to find V1.2 of the Preset editor, which runs and works on Windows, Linux, and Mac. 
Marshall Code Editor For Pc

I admit that it is not ideal or pretty, but you can edit presets and share them with us on the forum or your friends. 
We are working on a full version (but hey, I got a job too) that will be out soon. 

Also, we will be publishing a Librarian package soon so you can read presets from the CODE and WRITE them as well. 

Thanks for all who kept believing and supporting me. 
James


----------



## James Clent

To demonstrate I have build the Malcolm Yound patch above (without effects, because I cannot see them)
You can load this into the Editor (see previous link) and it will set all the parameters for you on the AMP.
No more Gateway fumbling. LOAD & PLAY!!

Enjoy


----------



## drimacdaddy

big dooley said:


> take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out
> they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
> i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones
> 
> 
> yup, slash tone from a little box:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 6.5
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: stadium (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: classic 100W presence: 6 resonance: 6
> cabinet: 1960V (of course)
> 
> 
> brown sound:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 5.0
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: hall (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: british class A, presence: 8, resonance: 10
> cabinet: 1960X




Thanks, dooley i just recorded Panama with your 'Brown Sound'...very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## James Clent

Here is a clean strat preset that I made yesterday using the Code Editor above.... All effects (except reverb) are off, but they have been programmed appropriately for use.
Make sure you download Code Editor v1.21 or above


----------



## big dooley

James Clent said:


> I just responded to that question. The answer is now up for moderation, let's see what Marshall does with that


they'll probably delete it....


----------



## James Clent

It looks like it 
The sign of petty people. They make great AMP's but their customer service and support are horrible. 
O well. All market leaders who acted like that have met their downfall. It is merely a matter of time.

James


----------



## big dooley

James Clent said:


> It looks like it
> The sign of petty people. They make great AMP's but their customer service and support are horrible.
> O well. All market leaders who acted like that have met their downfall. It is merely a matter of time.
> 
> James



just show the board of managers how it's supposed to be done...
they've been promising something for 8 months, what you have achieved in one bloody week


----------



## H van der Wal

I love this thread. I've recently purchased my Code 50. I have one question though. Some people here give tips for creating certain sounds but then don't mention from which preset they create these sounds. Until now nr.80 (concert hall)is my favourite. When you switch off the prefx, you get a lovely bluesy sound. I also switch on the delay. Any tips are welcome as I am a technical noob. Keep up the good work.


----------



## big dooley

H van der Wal said:


> I love this thread. I've recently purchased my Code 50. I have one question though. Some people here give tips for creating certain sounds but then don't mention from which preset they create these sounds.


i simply don't work that way, i pick a preamp, poweramp and cabinet and go from there

at the moment i'm mostly using the JTM45 preamp, boosted with the OD pedal, level and tone above 5, drive at minimal, through the EL34 poweramp and either the 1960X or 1960HW cab... by doing so, i get a very versatile patch, that goes from clean (with a little edge) to full bore high gain, using only the guitar's volume... it's really amazing


----------



## AJU

big dooley said:


> they'll probably delete it....


I wonder if thats why you can only vote up an answer not down! - thing is i'm not convinced they even have their feet on the ground - I think the chickens are running around trying to figure out what a head even looks like.


----------



## mazzefr

H van der Wal said:


> I love this thread. I've recently purchased my Code 50. I have one question though. Some people here give tips for creating certain sounds but then don't mention from which preset they create these sounds. Until now nr.80 (concert hall)is my favourite. When you switch off the prefx, you get a lovely bluesy sound. I also switch on the delay. Any tips are welcome as I am a technical noob. Keep up the good work.



I basically start from scratch like @big dooley. If I'm trying to match the sound of an artist or song, I find out what amp they used and start with that. All effects off, set all basic controls to 5 and start shaping the sound. Once you have the basic tone, pick a cabinet. You probably have to go back and retweak the main controls; don't forget presence and resonance. Then start adding effects. I can't emphasize this enough with Code, a little goes a long way. Even a 0.1 move can be a big difference in every parameter.

I save mine all in the low slots. I'm only up to 11 but need to sit down and pull more stuff that others have submitted.


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> Here is a clean strat preset that I made yesterday using the Code Editor above.... All effects (except reverb) are off, but they have been programmed appropriately for use.
> Make sure you download Code Editor v1.21 or above


Now all I have to do is fire up the editor load the strat template example see what each parameter means and bob's your uncle i can create an import function for excel

;-)

Okay I tried it, I don't have an amp nearby to try this stuff out for real but it all seemed to load okay into the editor - okay it still thinks that I am using a synth as the amp is not connected.

I loaded the text file into my excel using the text import and setting the correct delimiter that all worked ok. Now all I have to do is identify the relevant parameters and their positions - that will be easier when I have the amp plugged in I think.

One question that arises now is can I save/load all presets - I can only see 1 and save 1 the example and any changes - just curious.

Sorry: This shouldn't be in this thread I moved it to the pc editor thread can't figue out how to delete it


----------



## Wayne Schwisow

I haven't had a chance to check these out yet, but this listed breakdown in awesome. Thanks!


----------



## DudeMan

Angus


----------



## DudeMan

oachs83 said:


> I like the Malcom gotta good Angus?


Pull back a couple on the guitar volume for his rhythm then full for lead.


----------



## oachs83

NICE


----------



## NERDARES

Jeff Turner said:


> I had similar problems with horrid distortion, especially on the G string
> 
> I may have solved , the problem, after trying the guitar on amplitube and my pod hd, I realised that the distortion, was on all units, although not as pronounced as on the Code, pointing the problems to the guitars. Realising that the distortion was mainly on the G string when plucked hard, I looked up on the internet, and found some interesting info. Most older Strats and Teles were designed to have a wire wound G string, and the PU coils were set up for the wire wounds. Most people replace the strings with standard non wire wound steel strings giving a higher output, thus causing distortion, this theory seems to fit in with my problems, the way around is to get wire wound G strings. Blame the blues men for wanting thinner strings to bend..lol so I apologise for blaming the code, oh I tried my Fuzz box in front of the code today and....... Well... Wow.




Hey, thanks for the tip. For me personally I realized my guitar brought in a lot of low end when the cabinets were on and good tone when the cabinets were off. This was because cabinets (in my understanding) create a bigger, more buff sound which means more low end and bassy sound. That made my distortion muffled. What I ended up doing is drastically changing the presence higher for more high end and resonance down. I also raised my pickups closer to my strings because with EMG actives, the magenitic force isn't that strong so you need to get them closer to the string. It made a much brighter sound which was what I want. After throwing in the cabinet (I love the 1960HW) I got to balance the low end with all my settings and it sounded great!

Pretty much, if I want a good tone from any preset, then I really have to lower the resonance and increase the presence. It makes a huge difference on the code then I have noticed in other amps.


I even made a super good metal tone from the NWBYOM (or however you spell it) preset. (Preset 86 or 87). I'll post details of the settings later


----------



## oachs83

Hey guys I am working on a good solid Guns N Roses Rhythm tone. I feel I am getting close but I always want suggestions on how I can improve it. Here is what I have so far. Again this is a general Guns tone meant to be played on the bridge pickup. I am using a Les Paul Standard with Super Distortion in the bridge.


----------



## Fern

Hey guys,
So I printed out those pdf presets for the code and found that they are just written reference of all parameters on the amp and/or Gateway App. Is that right? I thought it was findings of improvements made on each preset, but I guess it's for those who don't have access to the app and want quick info on all settings. Could someone please confirm this?


----------



## James Clent

Update, I have successfully retrieved all the presets from the AMP, and am able to SET and EDIT presets. 
It will take bit more time, but we will have full patch sharing capabilities in a matter of days now.
James


----------



## Antmax

Fern said:


> Hey guys,
> So I printed out those pdf presets for the code and found that they are just written reference of all parameters on the amp and/or Gateway App. Is that right? I thought it was findings of improvements made on each preset, but I guess it's for those who don't have access to the app and want quick info on all settings. Could someone please confirm this?



It's the stock presets. Improving them is subjective dependibg on the person, amp model, what volume you play at etc.


----------



## AJU

Fern said:


> Hey guys,
> So I printed out those pdf presets for the code and found that they are just written reference of all parameters on the amp and/or Gateway App. Is that right? I thought it was findings of improvements made on each preset, but I guess it's for those who don't have access to the app and want quick info on all settings. Could someone please confirm this?


Hi Fern, as antmax says it its the stock ones in all cases bar 2 I think there are some errors in some of them, I started the trawl thru them but got distracted by wifey and only got as far as 24 I think.

If you go to message 1 you will see that mazzir has catalogued the changes - checkout the one that I turned into a PDF I think it has some of the new patch changes (12) that were on this thread at the time of its creation. They are at the end of the list

The ones marked in the M column 71/72 have changed from factory as Andy stated somewhere. I believe they are only on the AMP not the gateway. The errors found so far are also documented in the link


----------



## Ant000

Last time I checked this thread I found that other people's presets sounded pretty subpar with my setup. Is anyone having great success with other people's patches?

It's not all bad in the sense that I've had great success with sort of charting my own path... Starting at the JCM800 Heaven preset and working from there (especially with the Plexi and JTM45, the 1974cx and 1960 and lowering the noise gate). Love the amp. Just wondering if people's tone gems are transferable.


----------



## oachs83

Ant000 other people's custom presets get you in the ballpark but each guitar is different requiring fine tweaking to get the tone. My 3 guitars all sound different with the same amp setting. If I am running super distortion in the bridge and you have a 57+ then the tone will be off from mine and you would have to adjust.


----------



## culpster

Fern said:


> Hey guys,
> So I printed out those pdf presets for the code and found that they are just written reference of all parameters on the amp and/or Gateway App. Is that right? I thought it was findings of improvements made on each preset, but I guess it's for those who don't have access to the app and want quick info on all settings. Could someone please confirm this?


Fern,
Greetings from Cleveland. Picked up a CODE 50 also. The spreadsheet is just a recap of the on board patches. Shoot me an email at tculpster@yahoo.com. Haven't talked to you since the Akron U days.
Would be cool to catch up. We can exchange cell no. Took a few days to figure this thing out, but some great tones can be had with this with the JTM and Plexi.


Tom


----------



## culpster

oachs83 said:


> Hey guys I am working on a good solid Guns N Roses Rhythm tone. I feel I am getting close but I always want suggestions on how I can improve it. Here is what I have so far. Again this is a general Guns tone meant to be played on the bridge pickup. I am using a Les Paul Standard with Super Distortion in the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the 1960X (greenbacks), Presence and Resonance at about 3, Gate 2.5, Dist pedal: 1.3, 5.0, 5.0, Spring or Stadium reverb


----------



## oachs83

I'll give it a shot. Thank you


----------



## Fern

Hey cluster,
I'm new to this Marshall Forum and I don't think we have spoken before (Akron U days??) 
You must have me mistaken with someone else but lets keep the Code 50 dialogue open. Great amp...lots to explore...lots to learn...lots to fine tune...if i could only stick to using one guitar maybe it would be easier.


----------



## culpster

Could be, Are you originally from the Willoughby, Ohio area?
If not, you are the spitting image of another guy that goes by the same name LOL.
I use two different types of guitar also. Makes it more fun.


----------



## Fern

culpster said:


> Could be, Are you originally from the Willoughby, Ohio area?
> If not, you are the spitting image of another guy that goes by the same name LOL.
> I use two different types of guitar also. Makes it more fun.


I'm in Ontario - Canada


----------



## AJU

Ok I got a pedl yesterday and have been checking it out so I wondered if it would be useful to know its initial defaults etc so here goes. Will help me perhaps if I screw it up.













PEDL 91009 Defaults



__ AJU
__ Sep 21, 2016



Marshall Code - PEDL 91009 default presets





What I did notice as I did this using Gateway on my android phone was that I think any changes made using switch mode seem to be maintained but not saved once machine turned off

i.e if original "pedal distortion" was turned off but then turned on by switch mode then it stays on for that setting until the amp is turned off - in fact I'm guessing if one pressed the save button either on the amp or on the gateway it could be saved off. 

The gateway app seems to react very promptly to any changes from the pedl which is good as well.

as an aside the manual is not that intuitive but sitting there with the PEDL and gateway helps enormously although I have yet to actually change a preset to my liking other than on the fly and then not saving it.


----------



## Plectrum

My pedal arrived this afternoon. It's easy enough to use but I'm not going to use it live tonight. I'll have a bit of a practice at home first. Must get my skates. My audience awaits. Both of them LOL


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> My pedal arrived this afternoon. It's easy enough to use but I'm not going to use it live tonight. I'll have a bit of a practice at home first. Must get my skates. My audience awaits. Both of them LOL


You are right its easy enough to use if you are going up through the range but back down is a bit slower as you have to wait for the pedl to kick in. I guess as long as you plan you gig settings in song order it would work. I think the preset option is quite good but haven't found yet how to add/remove reverb options.


----------



## Fern

I know Marshall is planning on releasing some sort of tone sharing spot for users to share their settings (read that somewhere, can't remember where) but until then can anyone recommend me sites where i can find rig rundowns and tone setting for well know guitarists just so i can have a base to work on something remotely close to it?


----------



## Plectrum

AJU said:


> I think the preset option is quite good but haven't found yet how to add/remove reverb options.



You'd have to re-assign one of the switches to reverb to do that. Personally I can't me doing anything other than perhaps switching a distortion pedal (or perhaps auto-wah) in or out mid-song.


----------



## culpster

Fern said:


> I know Marshall is planning on releasing some sort of tone sharing spot for users to share their settings (read that somewhere, can't remember where) but until then can anyone recommend me sites where i can find rig rundowns and tone setting for well know guitarists just so i can have a base to work on something remotely close to it?


Best place I have found is going to Youtube and typing in the search. or type my (amp name) amp settings in the search. It will certainly get you in the ballpark.


----------



## TheEMan

bigbaldy said:


> View attachment 36238
> Hi got the code 50 last week had a couple of hours with it today and came up with this going for a Malmsteen style tone I was using a LTD strat with a scalloped neck and dimarzio hs3 pickups.
> View attachment 36218
> View attachment 36219
> View attachment 36222
> View attachment 36217
> View attachment 36220
> View attachment 36221


I Like this alot, thanx man =)


----------



## bigbaldy

TheEMan said:


> I Like this alot, thanx man =)


No problem play loud


----------



## TKB

Just got my Code 50. Wowzer!!! I am not sure why people are already talking modifications because I used the 1st preset (00 - EL34) and after I shut off the mod I do believe this is a keeper. I cannot get over how great this amp sounds...in a 25 pound BOX!!! The folks at Marshall really deserve a pat on the back for this one. I can't wait to edit a few of these presets in and see if they sound better than what I'm hearing from the stock amp. Thanks for posting guys and I'll keep checking back. How could Heaven possibly be better than this? Or maybe I died in my sleep and I'm in Heaven...yeah...that's it!


----------



## TKB

Here's my shot at a preset. Seems to work good for Crazy Train, AC/DC's Problem Child and Thin Lizzys The Rocker and Jailbreak:
I took the 01-Plexi Classic and re-edited it as follows:
PReFX - Distortion, (mode) GUV (drive) 6.0 (tone) 4.0 (level) 5.0
AMP - Plexi, (gate) 2.5
MOD - (off)
DEL - Studio, (time) 350 (feedback) 3.0 (freq) 3.4 (level) 5.5
REV - Room, (decay) 4.0 (pre) 6.6 (tone) 2.7 (level) 3.1
PWR - Classic Marshall 100 watt, (pres) 5.4 (res) 3.6
CAB - 1936V
gain,bass,mid,treble and volume were left at the original settings in the Plexi Classic Preset but these may need adjustments depending on your weapon of mass destruction. I used a Kramer Barretta Special and it suits me fine. One of the best Plexi sounds I've ever heard without having an actual plexi cranked. Please be gentle on me if this doesn't work for you. One mans trash is another mans treasure. Rock On...


----------



## TKB

big dooley said:


> take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out
> they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
> i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones
> 
> Very impressive posts John. I tried to dial in your "Brown sound" but my results were different. I have the 50 watt CODE but that shouldn't matter. I will try again because I must have missed something. Also I used the speaker to judge the quality (and I thought yours was spot on "EDDIE") but maybe I should try the line out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TKB

WOW...a lot of CODE hate going on in the MARSHALLFORM posts under other headings. Some of the reasons are so asinine that it embarrasses me to be of the same race. "How can it be any good if it only costs $250".....come on....how can that guy be serious. Bottom line - if it sounds good, it is good! Nuff said!


----------



## AJU

Yeah sadly there is but for me - I am just a bedroom player of some 50 years - despite the niggles its the absolute "dogs" and seems to react just like my old tube amp that blew up in the 70's, at that time it had to be consigned to the trash heap as the support was way less than these days.

I played acoustics from then on until the last couple of years and its taken a lot of trial and error to find the right amp and guitar for me. I tried a lot of amps in a lot of shops on my travels and being from the 70's a marshall was where I wanted to be so this one came at just the right time for me and my needs. I just love it with my acoustic as well with all the patches dialled out and just a bit of chorus or flange dialled in.

So all in all I am for it and whilst I may be critical of marshall and their lack of anything seeming to be addressed I think this will progress over the next couple of years into a winner. For me it already is. Cmon its £169 for a code 25 over here, thats a very good price for what its capable of.


----------



## TKB

I made a RATT Preset based on the JCM 800 with Vintage 30s. It's a little buzzy going direct. I guess the speaker will take some highs out because it sounds really good through my speaker. It was pretty much flawless to record with. I heard a lot of complaints so I thought I would try it. Any input is welcome except for the "you suck" comments coming from the 40 year old wannabees still living in their Mom's basement. I will post the preset if anyone wants it. Rock on...


----------



## Sean95m

TKB said:


> I made a RATT Preset based on the JCM 800 with Vintage 30s. It's a little buzzy going direct. I guess the speaker will take some highs out because it sounds really good through my speaker. It was pretty much flawless to record with. I heard a lot of complaints so I thought I would try it. Any input is welcome except for the "you suck" comments coming from the 40 year old wannabees still living in their Mom's basement. I will post the preset if anyone wants it. Rock on...



That sounds great! Lack of communication. Great song! If you could post your settings that would be great.


----------



## Goce

https://marshallcode.tools/patch/3-ozzy-osbourne-crazy-train.html I am sharing this patch via the new site, it is still not done but hey I could not wait!


----------



## James Clent

Nice Goce!!! Like how you have everything together like that


----------



## TKB

These are the settings I used for the RATT preset:

ReFX - Distortion, (mode) GUV (drive) 6.0 (tone) 4.0 (level) 5.0
AMP - JCM800, (gate) 5.0
MOD - (off)
DEL - Vintage, (time) 350 (feedback) 4.0 (freq) 3.4 (level) 5.5
REV - Room, (decay) 4.0 (pre) 6.6 (tone) 2.7 (level) 3.7
PWR - Classic Marshall 100 watt, (pres) 5.4 (res) 3.6
CAB - 1960V
gain - 7.0, bass - 5.5, mid - 5.1, treble - 8.0 and volume - 3.6

Sorry but I don't have a phone to display this the way everyone else is. Rock on...


----------



## David Elliott

Sean95m said:


> That sounds great! Lack of communication. Great song! If you could post your settings that would be great.


It sounds quite a bit bass heavy to my ears, but other than that it sounds absolutely KILLER!


----------



## Quoman7

Does anyone have a Quo tone?


----------



## TKB

Thanks for the input Dave. I agree with you. I originally designed this for a guitar with more treble output. I have found in the past that even humidity in a room will affect how an amp sounds from one day to the next. Ever wonder why you have a killer preset and the next week you don't think it's that good? I bet a lot of good amps have been sold because humidity will cause speaker density to increase and even the air will absorb some of the upper frequencies so musicians think something happened to the amp. A good studio will keep a de-humidifier (or humidifier) going to keep the humidity constant to compensate for this. This is why I like the Code 50. The EQ (bass,mid,treble) are very distinct and with a few tweaks it can be dialed in to your taste. By the way, I am a working Bass Player so I tend to lean more towards the bass side of the spectrum. I have a George Lynch Signature guitar that sounds radically different with this preset. I have a friend who owns a studio and he hates processing on anything (delay, mod, ect) but I have seen him fooled thinking a solid state track was done with a tube amp. Go figure.....Sorry for the long post. I am glad you brought this up. It gave me a good reason to throw in my 2 cents worth.


----------



## David Elliott

TKB said:


> Thanks for the input Dave. I agree with you. I originally designed this for a guitar with more treble output. I have found in the past that even humidity in a room will affect how an amp sounds from one day to the next. Ever wonder why you have a killer preset and the next week you don't think it's that good? I bet a lot of good amps have been sold because humidity will cause speaker density to increase and even the air will absorb some of the upper frequencies so musicians think something happened to the amp. A good studio will keep a de-humidifier (or humidifier) going to keep the humidity constant to compensate for this. This is why I like the Code 50. The EQ (bass,mid,treble) are very distinct and with a few tweaks it can be dialed in to your taste. By the way, I am a working Bass Player so I tend to lean more towards the bass side of the spectrum. I have a George Lynch Signature guitar that sounds radically different with this preset. I have a friend who owns a studio and he hates processing on anything (delay, mod, ect) but I have seen him fooled thinking a solid state track was done with a tube amp. Go figure.....Sorry for the long post. I am glad you brought this up. It gave me a good reason to throw in my 2 cents worth.


Wow, that's actually something I never thought about!


----------



## David Elliott

Actually TKB, I just used your settings and it didn't sound too bass heavy at all. The recording did, but not when I used it with my guitar (PRS SE Custom 24 FR with Duncan JB/59). I am super novice when it comes to tweaking gear sounds, but I really like your settings. I am saving it. Keep it coming man! Now, if you can come up with a really good Black Sabbath tone, that would be a major win!


----------



## Fern

Really digging the whole patch sharing idea that still in beta mode but very cool. For a beginner like it does save me a lot of research. Not much can be found online elsewhere. I've been watching "rig rundowns" but doesn't cover much as far as tone settings. I like alot of stuff from blues to metal. Super obsessed in getting Gary Moore tones "Still Got The Blues" and that Volbeat driving crunch. 
Playing around with the presets until I find something close to it or someone posts it but yeah....super cool Marshall Code Patch idea!!!


----------



## Goce

Joe Satriani — Always With Me, Always With You
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/9-joe-satriani-always-with-me-always-with-you.html


----------



## Plectrum

Fern said:


> Super obsessed in getting Gary Moore tones "Still Got The Blues" and that Volbeat driving crunch.



This Youtube video may help you. Please pay attention to what he says about mids!



I suggest you use the plexi model and the overdrive pre-fx plus reverb and delay to taste.


----------



## Fern

Plectrum said:


> This Youtube video may help you. Please pay attention to what he says about mids!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you use the plexi model and the overdrive pre-fx plus reverb and delay to taste.



Thanks Plectrum,

Will do...


----------



## Fern

Well...I've read it on The Gateway App reviews and didn't believe it but it happen to me last night. As I was creating my own tone and saved it on the app, today as I opened the app I have 00EL34 Heaven and every single one from 01 to 99 is named after the one patch I created. I had to delete and re-install the app and start from scratch again. Hopefully Marshall will have a fix for this in the new future.


----------



## mazzefr

Save to the amp. Then you only deal with syncing the presets but it won't do that goofy bit with repeated settings.


----------



## Goce

Fern said:


> Well...I've read it on The Gateway App reviews and didn't believe it but it happen to me last night. As I was creating my own tone and saved it on the app, today as I opened the app I have 00EL34 Heaven and every single one from 01 to 99 is named after the one patch I created. I had to delete and re-install the app and start from scratch again. Hopefully Marshall will have a fix for this in the new future.


Same thing happens to me every few days and this is happening for months. The first time I lost all my custom settings for over 30 patches. A colleague of mine pinpointed the problem (at least for Android) in the APK and he contacted Marshall with the fix almost 2 months ago. He got the usual we will forward this to the developers bla bla... and still nothing. 

BTW if you have the time check this, at least for the moment it is the most reliable solution for storing patches


----------



## Antmax

At least with the new patch sharing tools we can back them up and upload them to the amp if they get corrupted. I stopped saving to the phone ages ago and use gateway as little as possible. I'm really looking forward to the release of the midi tool by James Clent. From what I have seen it should be awesome.

Very professional looking video Goce


----------



## AJU

Goce said:


> Same thing happens to me every few days and this is happening for months. The first time I lost all my custom settings for over 30 patches. A colleague of mine pinpointed the problem (at least for Android) in the APK and he contacted Marshall with the fix almost 2 months ago. He got the usual we will forward this to the developers bla bla... and still nothing.
> 
> BTW if you have the time check this, at least for the moment it is the most reliable solution for storing patches



Hi Goce, I checked quickly across all their community messages and couldn't find this do you know if your colleague reported on the my marshall community or via email. The community might raise its profile to them by voting the report up.


----------



## Goce

I think he reported it by email, he is on vacation now (Cuba = no Internet) I will bother him when he comes back.

Btw there is live patch editing on the site as of now, with direct preview on the amp. Just connect it via USB and tweak the settings on the site. I am uploading the factory patches on the site so that anyone can sync them if needed and also use them as base for tweaking their own tones.

Anyone is welcomed to share their presets.

As for the video the Canon G7x did most of the job.


----------



## 6isenough

big dooley said:


> JTM45 or plexi, through the 1960X or 1960HW should get you there
> set gain so that the amp stays clean at soft picking but distorts when you dig in... use a little compression up front to get to angus territory, leave it off for malcolm stuff
> AC/DC's powerful sound comes from 2 guitars... many people also dial in too much gain btw... keep it low





big dooley said:


> JTM45 or plexi, through the 1960X or 1960HW should get you there
> set gain so that the amp stays clean at soft picking but distorts when you dig in... use a little compression up front to get to angus territory, leave it off for malcolm stuff
> AC/DC's powerful sound comes from 2 guitars... many people also dial in too much gain btw... keep it low




I just saw a interview with Angus Young's tech and he showed one of several heads used with settings as such: Presence 1 Bass 3 Mid 3 Treble 3 Volume 6 and Gain 8. Now since he has about four heads he switches to/from during the course of a show, I believe only one (or two) go to the front end guy and I also believe the setting on this one do not so it's pretty much a straight shot out. No effects period, which is the way Rock n Roll should be!!! Just an thought...


----------



## big dooley

6isenough said:


> I just saw a interview with Angus Young's tech and he showed one of several heads used with settings as such: Presence 1 Bass 3 Mid 3 Treble 3 Volume 6 and Gain 8. Now since he has about four heads he switches to/from during the course of a show, I believe only one (or two) go to the front end guy and I also believe the setting on this one do not so it's pretty much a straight shot out. No effects period, which is the way Rock n Roll should be!!! Just an thought...


you forgot the schaffer replica... basically a compander... with the built in compressor in code, you should be able to create a similar effect of what it does


----------



## Goce

*Metallica — Wherever I May Roam*
Preset settings:
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/111-metallica-wherever-i-may-roam.html


----------



## 6isenough

big dooley said:


> take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out
> they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
> i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones
> 
> 
> yup, slash tone from a little box:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 6.5
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: stadium (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: classic 100W presence: 6 resonance: 6
> cabinet: 1960V (of course)
> 
> 
> brown sound:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 5.0
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: hall (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: british class A, presence: 8, resonance: 10
> cabinet: 1960X




Two very tough tones to dial in. What are the normal amp EQ (Gain, Bass, etc) for these settings?


----------



## 6isenough

James Clent said:


> As an example, why would anyone need a 1959 R9 Re-issue AND a Les Paul Custom?
> View attachment 36667
> 
> 
> Right? Well, one has the 50's wiring (and now the Antiquity pickups, because they sound awesome beyond believe when used with crunchy amp, but not so much clean)
> And one has the Page mod wiring and Billy Gibbons Pearly Gates pickups (single coils, out of phase and dead)
> Man, use the bridge on humbucker on 10 and the neck on single coil on 9, with out of phase on and the sound is just so awesome.
> 
> One picks up a thing or 2 in 45 years of playing
> OK, this is a Marshall forum.... LOL
> Off to 6 hours of meetings... This work thing takes up way too much free time.
> 
> James



Page mod wiring???


----------



## 6isenough

Zeg1 said:


> The code is more or less 2 month old, and Marshall's software team still couldn't manage to make the Gateway app to save or sync properly (latest IOS, latest Gateway version)...
> you really expect them to deliver something useable in a near future ???
> 
> I'm a software dev, and seriously.. i just can't imagine releasing such a flawed software with that kind of enormous bugs, i would get fired right away ! their first update was supposed to fix saving issues.. well, didn't.. 95% of the time, when I hit 'Save', i get my patch reset to previous settings, loosing all my editing.. only workaround is to press 'save' on the amp.. but can only do when the patch actually synchronized, sometimes, it just doesn't work..
> bunch of amateurs if you want my opinion.
> 
> so, if you want my opinion... don't expect them to deliver something, and keep on working on your app



Kinda harsh considering Marshall isn't known for developing software for anything. They are a/the brick and mortar company of building kick ass amps, NOT modeling amps. I give them credit for at least attempting to join the 21st century of "Apps" since they could stay comfortably where they are and still blow everyone else out of the water...


----------



## mazzefr

6isenough said:


> Kinda harsh considering Marshall isn't known for developing software for anything. They are a/the brick and mortar company of building kick ass amps, NOT modeling amps. I give them credit for at least attempting to join the 21st century of "Apps" since they could stay comfortably where they are and still blow everyone else out of the water...



They had no choice but to join the 21st century or go the way of the buggy whip. For a company with such a legacy, they should have been first or best. So far, they are neither and the now months old issues go unresolved. Worst of all, near ZERO communication from the company about it.

I am a Marshall fan. Probably always will be. I love my Code 50 and tolerate the software issues, mostly because it's a Marshall. But the criticisms are completely valid of their handling of these issues and the direction the company has taken since Jim Marshall passed. If they don't take a good look in the mirror, they won't be making kick ass amps much longer.


----------



## Dreadker

I do find it pretty amazing (but not at all surprising) that Marshall still hasn't fixed a lot of the software issues, nor produced a patch sharing feature yet. They'd probably be better off just sharing the code and letting a software shop, or open source group, build it - it would be done quicker, and with fewer defects - then offer to purchase the best one.

If i were in the UK i'd be tempted to offer up my services to Marshall (I lead agile software dev teams) - my guess is, there is too much management/sales bureaucracy involved - given the simplicity of the software both on the phone, amp and to share between the two, i'd be willing to bet i could get a mature agile team to build a fully functional version within 6-9 weeks, then just improve it from there.

But anyway - great job so far James - love when an impassioned dev solves what a monster in industry cannot ;-)


----------



## James Clent

The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again. 
I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak. 

Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
As well as a Patch sharing service.



Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
James


----------



## AJU

Dreadker said:


> snipped .....
> If i were in the UK i'd be tempted to offer up my services to Marshall (I lead agile software dev teams) ...


Ah I remember it well the old agile s/w dev team, brings back fond memories of standups etc ;-) how does the song go again ;-)


----------



## AJU

James Clent said:


> The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again.
> I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
> As well as a Patch sharing service.
> View attachment 37412
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
> James


Whoa James, how impressive is that, I can't wait - the wifey will not be best pleased that the decorating will have to take a back seat for a few days ;-) Well done mate.
Rockin' or what!


----------



## Goce

James Clent said:


> The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again.
> I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
> As well as a Patch sharing service.
> View attachment 37412
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
> James


WOW The UI is amazing. Great work.. can't wait to try it.


----------



## 6isenough

mazzefr said:


> They had no choice but to join the 21st century or go the way of the buggy whip. For a company with such a legacy, they should have been first or best. So far, they are neither and the now months old issues go unresolved. Worst of all, near ZERO communication from the company about it.
> 
> I am a Marshall fan. Probably always will be. I love my Code 50 and tolerate the software issues, mostly because it's a Marshall. But the criticisms are completely valid of their handling of these issues and the direction the company has taken since Jim Marshall passed. If they don't take a good look in the mirror, they won't be making kick ass amps much longer.



Ok, I get where you are coming from. How long has the Code series been out? Since I've never had to have any communication with Marshall I have to agree with you. My point is this is Marshalls first attempt at a modeling amp (that I know of) and unless the Code series has been out for a couple years it'll take time to work out the bugs. As far as the notion they will go out of business any time soon, I think it's safe to say their history will carry them for a LONG time. Last thing I wanted was a debate here, if I want that I'll go to Facebook lol. I'm just glad this forum exists so I can learn more about this thing. Extending the olive branch my friend...


----------



## 6isenough

James Clent said:


> The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again.
> I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
> As well as a Patch sharing service.
> View attachment 37412
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
> James



Ok I'm gonna show just how new I am to this forum. Did you create this editor and if so how will it be available to simple minds like mine? I'm still trying to figure out the Gateway App (just got my Code25 last week) and this looks A LOT more user friendly...


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again.
> I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
> As well as a Patch sharing service.
> View attachment 37412
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
> James



Looks flipping awesome.. Love it


----------



## James Clent

6isenough said:


> Ok I'm gonna show just how new I am to this forum. Did you create this editor and if so how will it be available to simple minds like mine? I'm still trying to figure out the Gateway App (just got my Code25 last week) and this looks A LOT more user friendly...



This was created over the past month (or more) by some volunteers from the forum, right here with you 
We needed to cover the lack of load / save features from the Gateway app (which is a great idea by the way) and make something that would allow us to work with any and all aspects of the CODE series Amplfiers. 

Goce created the Web-Sharing solution and some friends and I made the Editor. 
Remember, Marshall is an AMP Manufacturer, not a software house. They have made and still make awesome amps for the last 50+ years. 
Without the CODE series amp there would be no editor. 

The editor is going to be free under the MIT license and available to all via the separate thread on this forum.
All we aim to do is make the CODE Amp series better, with more patches for all.

Thanks to everyone who helped and tested and lend support and encouragement. 
Reverse engineering an AMP is lonely and tedious work. 
Rock on


----------



## Rico Buc

awesome!


----------



## mazzefr

6isenough said:


> Ok, I get where you are coming from. How long has the Code series been out? Since I've never had to have any communication with Marshall I have to agree with you. My point is this is Marshalls first attempt at a modeling amp (that I know of) and unless the Code series has been out for a couple years it'll take time to work out the bugs. As far as the notion they will go out of business any time soon, I think it's safe to say their history will carry them for a LONG time. Last thing I wanted was a debate here, if I want that I'll go to Facebook lol. I'm just glad this forum exists so I can learn more about this thing. Extending the olive branch my friend...



Please don't compare my reply to a Facebook post. After you have surfed around here a bit, you will learn some key bits about the direction of the company and have a better understanding of what I said. One top issue being that their key amp designers have now left the company.

It's all good, no debate. It's a message board. People will disagree.


----------



## 6isenough

Rico Buc said:


> awesome!



I agree, awesome...


----------



## big dooley

6isenough said:


> Two very tough tones to dial in. What are the normal amp EQ (Gain, Bass, etc) for these settings?


had to look back,
for scom i got gain 10, bass middle trebe resp: 10, 8 an 6.5
brown sound gain 5, bass middle treble resp: 5, 10, 4


----------



## 6isenough

Thank you. Have to ask...what's scom?


----------



## Plectrum

6isenough said:


> Thank you. Have to ask...what's scom?


 Sweet Child Of Mine? (or however G&R spell it)


----------



## 6isenough

Plectrum said:


> Sweet Child Of Mine? (or however G&R spell it)



Pretty big GnR fan but did not pick up on that. I'm so ashamed lol... Thanks...


----------



## TKB

I will try to register again once the CODE site is refurbished. I never did get an email last time I tried but will try again and post my preset. I have another preset based on the Dual Super Lead (DSL) that I use more than any other. I will post it when I get in. Thanks for the effort guys. Your work will not be in vain. Rock on...


----------



## John Russell

James Clent said:


> The editor will be released this coming week and after it is you will never need another tool for the CODE again.
> I promise you that much. Last testing and documentation is being done as we speak.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the editor as it will be published. As it will be compatible with Goce's website we will have an editor that will solve the Bluetooth issues.
> As well as a Patch sharing service.
> View attachment 37412
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped to get here, I could not have done it alone.
> James


That is just so Awesome James and all that helped. Super professional looking Editor. Marshall should be very thankful for all this hard work, helping to keep their Code product line so attractive to the guitar community. Very well done. Three Cheers! for James and all that helped!!


----------



## frankr442

Marshall should send James a CODE 100 head when they're available. I'm serious.


----------



## James Clent

All, it is done.
Attached to this post, please find the final version of the CODE Editor.
Thanks for all who helped and encouraged
Rock On!

Wow, this is disappointing..... the file is too large.
OK, plan B. Download it here: https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/

Thanks,
James


----------



## 6isenough

big dooley said:


> take in mind, these patches were set using full range speakers as i recorded them using the line out
> they probably need some additional tweaking when using the stock speakers from the code amplifiers, especially the presence and resonance settings
> i also advise to just go crazy and change to a different amp, poweramp and/or cabinet, to discover more tones
> 
> 
> yup, slash tone from a little box:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 6.5
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: stadium (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: classic 100W presence: 6 resonance: 6
> cabinet: 1960V (of course)
> 
> 
> brown sound:
> preFX: DIS, drive: 0.1, tone :10, level 5.0
> amp: plexi, gate: 2.5, gain and EQ at taste
> rev: hall (i'll let you tweak the parameters at own wish)
> power: british class A, presence: 8, resonance: 10
> cabinet: 1960X




The SCOM settings did sound amazing as far as getting that elusive Slash sound. I loved the clarity of every string which I've been trying to dial in for a long time. I did have to make some adjustments due to the fact that I'm using the Code25 speaker. What do you mean by "full range speakers"? I get the line out function but out to what? A PC, console? Also what speakers are you using? Thanks...


----------



## oachs83

What am I doing wrong, I downloaded the editor and this is what I get


----------



## aussiebluesville

oachs83 said:


> What am I doing wrong, I downloaded the editor and this is what I get
> 
> View attachment 37434
> View attachment 37435



yeah i get the same


----------



## James Clent

Very weird, I will check.


----------



## James Clent

Cooper Black is a font from Microsoft that comes with Office 97, 2003, 2007 and 2010.
So I assumed it was freely available.

I will package it in the ZIP file and put instructions. 
For those of you that just need it, here it is. 
Double click the COOLBL.TTF and click install.


----------



## James Clent

The download package has been updated


----------



## aussiebluesville

James Clent said:


> The download package has been updated




All working now James .....your the man


----------



## James Clent

6isenough said:


> Page mod wiring???


Oops never saw this question. The Jimmy Page mod is for a Les Paul it has the 2 Volume knobs doubling as push/pull and drive single-coil sounds, while the treble tone control push/pull puts the 2 pickups out of phase and the neck push/pull is set to dead switch. 

Hope that answers the question. (I will never solder that many connections again!!!)
James


----------



## James Clent

aussiebluesville said:


> All working now James .....your the man



Glad to hear it.

Please also read the ReadMe_1st.txt file in the ZIP. If you turn OFF the CODE before closing the editor, your windows DEVICE driver will lock-up and not come back until you reboot the PC.
Yes, I have tested every scenario.
James


----------



## Fern

Will this download work with mac users?
I haven't attempted downloading from the links yet but just wondering if it's for Windows only.
Much appreciated for all your hard work .


----------



## oachs83

Thank you, downloaded the font and she works now


----------



## Antmax

Fern said:


> Will this download work with mac users?
> I haven't attempted downloading from the links yet but just wondering if it's for Windows only.
> Much appreciated for all your hard work .



People have gotten it to run on the Mac. But it's a windows executable. You probably need either bootcamp or some kind of windows emulator like wine for mac. Someone in another post said it works on linux with wine.


----------



## big dooley

6isenough said:


> The SCOM settings did sound amazing as far as getting that elusive Slash sound. I loved the clarity of every string which I've been trying to dial in for a long time. I did have to make some adjustments due to the fact that I'm using the Code25 speaker. What do you mean by "full range speakers"? I get the line out function but out to what? A PC, console? Also what speakers are you using? Thanks...


mainly my PC speakers, but any full range system like a full fledged PA will do


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> Someone in another post said it works on linux with wine.



Not any longer it doesn't. For some reason best known to James he's put a load of .NET poo in it. In theory wine can run the 32 bit .NET framework on a 64 bit machine but it's a lot of messing around and TBH I can't be bothered for the sake of saving 10 minutes to write down my handful of preset settings. Mac users will face the same challenge.


----------



## James Clent

I'm sorry it doesn't work with wine anymore. 
Couldn't get the UI to come out right without .net.... :-(
Sorry gents,
James


----------



## Zeg1

Didn't try, but on linux, I'd suggest to use mono instead of wine... simply install mono, then type in a console :
cd ~/CodeEditor (adjust to your install dir)
mono CodeEditor.exe

as for mac.. it has mono too.. might give it a try


----------



## James Clent

Zeg1 said:


> Didn't try, but on linux, I'd suggest to use mono instead of wine... simply install mono, then type in a console :
> cd ~/CodeEditor (adjust to your install dir)
> mono CodeEditor.exe
> 
> as for mac.. it has mono too.. might give it a try


Thanks for the suggestion! 

If someone could try and let us know that would be awesome.
James


----------



## 6isenough

James Clent said:


> Oops never saw this question. The Jimmy Page mod is for a Les Paul it has the 2 Volume knobs doubling as push/pull and drive single-coil sounds, while the treble tone control push/pull puts the 2 pickups out of phase and the neck push/pull is set to dead switch.
> 
> Hope that answers the question. (I will never solder that many connections again!!!)
> James




Ok, thanks. Heard of that set up just didn't know Page was credited with it. Good fact...


----------



## Plectrum

James Clent said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> If someone could try and let us know that would be awesome.
> James



I quickly installed mono and tried to run CodeEditorSetup.exe with

mono CodeEditorSetup.exe

I get

Cannot open assembly 'CodeEditorSetup.exe': File does not contain a valid CIL image.


----------



## Jam81

Zeg1 said:


> Didn't try, but on linux, I'd suggest to use mono instead of wine... simply install mono, then type in a console :
> cd ~/CodeEditor (adjust to your install dir)
> mono CodeEditor.exe
> 
> as for mac.. it has mono too.. might give it a try



What do I need to do to make it run in a mac? I downloaded the zip file but could not open it.

Thanks.


----------



## James Clent

I'm sorry, I don't have a mac. 
I know some people are trying to make it run on MAC & Linux. 
James


----------



## Antmax

The only minor niggle I have had with the editor is trying to adjust the time knob on delay. It goes up to 4000 and the controls are really set up for two digit number 1 - 10. When you drag the 4 digit knob it flies through the numbers, you can usually select a number within 3 digits of what was intended, but sometimes when you let go of the mouse button it jumps 7 - 15 more.

Otherwise everything works fine. I haven't managed to use both editors simultaneously and the web editor doesn't seem to save to disk, only to the patch database. So unless I missed something, it's not easy to go from the web editor to the CODE editor without first saving your patch to the amp.

Having lots of fun and really like being able to get a good tone with volume as low as 0.1 (so I can still play while my wife is listening to podcasts, I hate using headphones)


----------



## John Russell

Scrolling with the mouse pointer up and down over the knobs gives a fine tune movement I found. This is very useful for the time parameter settings. Hope that helps.


----------



## James Clent

John is right, left right is for regular setting, while up down is for fine tuning. (it is just a preference, versus the other way around)


----------



## James Clent

Someone solved the MAC problem and it is working on the MAC. 
See the Editor thread itself for the answer. 
James


----------



## James Clent

The editor is now hosted on Goce's site, download it there. https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/


----------



## John Russell

James Clent said:


> The editor is now hosted on Goce's site, download it there. https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/


Please note that when I go to the site and click on the download for the Editor; it downloads an empty Zip(0 bytes) Any idea what I may be doing wrong?? I was logged in. Thanks for any help.


----------



## James Clent

Thanks John,
I will check with Goce


----------



## John Russell

James Clent said:


> Thanks John,
> I will check with Goce


Just an update; everything is working OK now with the download. Thanks; you Guys have done a fantastic job here.


----------



## hcelizondo

By any chance any of you using the Zoom g3 or similar in front of the code? I'm trying to get good distortion but I have not nailed it. couple of nice cleans with the Fender and JVM simulation,so I'm thinking into using just the natural pre amp and handle all of the sound coloring from the G3. Any tips?


----------



## TKB

hcelizondo said:


> By any chance any of you using the Zoom g3 or similar in front of the code? I'm trying to get good distortion but I have not nailed it. couple of nice cleans with the Fender and JVM simulation,so I'm thinking into using just the natural pre amp and handle all of the sound coloring from the G3. Any tips?


I heard someone mention that they used a U.S. Dream pedal and it was great for boosting leads. I have one and a Code 50 but haven't tried it yet. The U.S. Dream was supposed to emulated a Mesa sound. I am really not an "insert distortion into my distortion" kind of guy. I am waiting for someone to hack the channel switching pedal so I can make a cheap channel switcher, copy my rhythm channel over to an adjacent channel, then boost the 2nd one for leads. Good luck to you.


----------



## Antmax

TKB said:


> I heard someone mention that they used a U.S. Dream pedal and it was great for boosting leads. I have one and a Code 50 but haven't tried it yet. The U.S. Dream was supposed to emulated a Mesa sound. I am really not an "insert distortion into my distortion" kind of guy. I am waiting for someone to hack the channel switching pedal so I can make a cheap channel switcher, copy my rhythm channel over to an adjacent channel, then boost the 2nd one for leads. Good luck to you.



In time we might be able to set up physical midi pedals to send presets to the code via one of these tools. Not possible right now. But possible. There are plenty of USB midi pedals out there and more and more bluetooth ones since the software modelers started getting popular. So long as the code will switch presets quickly enough you could assign a different preset to each switch and off you go.


----------



## pak668

> In time we might be able to set up physical midi pedals to send presets to the code via one of these tools. Not possible right now. But possible. There are plenty of USB midi pedals out there and more and more bluetooth ones since the software modelers started getting popular. So long as the code will switch presets quickly enough you could assign a different preset to each switch and off you go.


Or couldn't you could just do it the easy way - get a CODE footswitch & set it up to do the same thing?


----------



## TKB

Since we are on the footswitch subject....can anyone tell me if the actual Marshall Code footswitch changes patches fast or would it be tough to go immediately to a lead break and back again without much of a transition?


----------



## Plectrum

TKB said:


> Since we are on the footswitch subject....can anyone tell me if the actual Marshall Code footswitch changes patches fast or would it be tough to go immediately to a lead break and back again without much of a transition?



Seems fast enough to me.


----------



## bigbaldy

TKB said:


> Since we are on the footswitch subject....can anyone tell me if the actual Marshall Code footswitch changes patches fast or would it be tough to go immediately to a lead break and back again without much of a transition?


Take a look at this video it seems to cover all the bases-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9jUD0Tp3ew


----------



## Sean95m

TKB said:


> Since we are on the footswitch subject....can anyone tell me if the actual Marshall Code footswitch changes patches fast or would it be tough to go immediately to a lead break and back again without much of a transition?


I have the footswitch. It's pretty fast when switching channels. If you have it in preset mode there is just a slight delay but if you have it in switch mode it's instant.


----------



## Antmax

I was thinking of something more in line with this. Since you could pass the Volume and perhaps other settings might work with an expression pedal. Or one of the various bluetooth ones that have emerged with the recent popularity of software modeling.

Something like this affordable Behringer one for $150


----------



## Fern

How cool would it be for Marshall to take their Code series amps to renown guitarists worldwide and ask them to plug in and connect to the Gateway app and create their sound while posting this experience as a video on their site. I know...asking too much but it would have a ton of views. Kinda "What would Slash do if all he had was a guitar, a Code and a Gateway?"


----------



## jodoalien

hcelizondo said:


> By any chance any of you using the Zoom g3 or similar in front of the code? I'm trying to get good distortion but I have not nailed it. couple of nice cleans with the Fender and JVM simulation,so I'm thinking into using just the natural pre amp and handle all of the sound coloring from the G3. Any tips?


Yup, I'm using a G3X in front of mine and not really feeling it with the distortion. I find when using anything higher gain like the fuzz face or muff it gets over saturated and very muddy. I have found a bit of fun using the pedal to control input volume. Putting a booster in front of a clean has worked nicely for getting a bit more crunch.


----------



## hcelizondo

jodoalien said:


> Yup, I'm using a G3X in front of mine and not really feeling it with the distortion. I find when using anything higher gain like the fuzz face or muff it gets over saturated and very muddy. I have found a bit of fun using the pedal to control input volume. Putting a booster in front of a clean has worked nicely for getting a bit more crunch.



I'll try using a booster as you are doing to see how it works. Which pre-amp are you using on the code? as I said was trying to get the clean tone from it and basically just using the G3X as a stomp box. For power amp I find myself using the classic 100W or the vintage 30W most of the time and cabinet usually any of the 2 1x12...


----------



## jodoalien

hcelizondo said:


> I'll try using a booster as you are doing to see how it works. Which pre-amp are you using on the code? as I said was trying to get the clean tone from it and basically just using the G3X as a stomp box. For power amp I find myself using the classic 100W or the vintage 30W most of the time and cabinet usually any of the 2 1x12...


Any of the cleans with enough volume can really be brought up to a crunch. The one i've been using the most is the american clean pre-amp.


----------



## Jalex

I own a JCM800 4210 combo from 84' and a CODE 25.
The 4210 has a G12M-70 speaker and is a dual channel JCM800 2205 with spring reverb basically.

I made 2 patches for the code - one for each channel - using a splitter and having them both side by side.
I though i share them with you.
Turn the master to a healthy volume...
If any of you has such an amp maybe share your thoughts

clean
---
gain 0.2
bass 9.3
middle 5.0
treble 6.8


jcm 800
gate 0.0

classic marshall 100w
presence 1.5
resonance 10.0

cab
1974cx

fx
reverb
spring
decay 10 pre 6 tone 6 level 5.5


boost
---
gain 8.2
bass 6.2
middle 2.6
treble 6.8

jcm800
gate 0.0

classic marshall 100w
presence 3.6
resonance 2.3

cab
1974cx


----------



## TKB

This is gold Jalex. Thank you! I owned a JCM2000 DSL 50 at one time and made an "80's Rock" preset based on what I remember. It's my favorite preset although I wish I could have done an A/B test like you did but the Code wasn't out until after I sold it for financial reasons.


----------



## rockstardan

Any suggestions on Neal Schon/Journey rhythm sounds?


----------



## Jeremy Blackwell

AJU said:


> James, it occurred to me there may be some people who don't have Excel or their Excel will not load xlsx files so I created a pdf of your document hope you don't mind - I'm happy if you want to download it and re-install it with your entry - let me know and i'll remove it from my message if that's what you do. I used PDF creator to create it and I have set the viewing options on the pdf to 106% and split pages - as the pages are split I doubled up on the headers so it shows on both pages.
> 
> I'm still going though the original and checking it against factory - the following are not factory as my reset amp displays.
> 
> Preset 0 chorus speed of 3.5 should be 3.3
> Preset 3 trem skew of o (oh) should be 0 (zero)
> Preset 4 Pedal Distortion Level of 6 should be 5
> Preset 8 Pedal Distortion Level of 7.7 should be 7
> 
> I've got as far as 22, its slow going. Most people probably don't care how close it is to factory.



Try using it in Google Sheets. It's free.


----------



## AJU

Jeremy Blackwell said:


> Try using it in Google Sheets. It's free.


Thanks, Jeremy. I guess it will work in google ...

I personally had excel, have done for years and it creates PDF's which is a much faster way to view, I just thought it might help others.

I'm still wading through the settings to check if they are all correct. Its very time consuming ;-)

I'm up to 79 I think so not much further to go, there are 4 errors since the last set i'll finish the checking before I deliver the relevant errors/changes.


----------



## Wayne Schwisow

bigbaldy said:


> Take a look at this video it seems to cover all the bases-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9jUD0Tp3ew


I agree. Check out the video. If you switch between different amps and preamps and cabinets, it takes a moment to load new settings. But if you have Plexi and Classic Marshall 100, and then switch between FX with the same amp and preamp there doesn't seem to be a delay.


----------



## Wayne Schwisow

Not sure if this will help anybody out, but I took the factory presets list and added 3 columns to the front of it. One for clean, one for crunch and one for OD. I then indicated which preset category each fell into. I did this because I wanted to be able to quickly go to a specific "type" of preset and compare tones. Now I can easily scan for "crunch" presets to compare. Hope it helps others.


----------



## Wayne Schwisow

Fern said:


> I know Marshall is planning on releasing some sort of tone sharing spot for users to share their settings (read that somewhere, can't remember where) but until then can anyone recommend me sites where i can find rig rundowns and tone setting for well know guitarists just so i can have a base to work on something remotely close to it?


I assume you've found this already, but just in case...
https://marshallcode.tools


----------



## ssolo8

andy k said:


> I got tired of looking for a list of the presets-so I decided to do my own, very much a work in progress-I'm only really interested in a good base tone, so the FX needs some work ( it wont fit on a page ) , 71 and 72 are my overwritten ones, 72 isnt there because the app has frozen again so i couldnt read the settings--its a start though and it might help people decide how to organise stuff-print it out and scribble all over it.
> cheers guys
> andy k
> 
> edited to include final version-4


God Bless you for all this work you have done for us!! Your day will be 36% smoother for your troubles! Thanks!


----------



## AJU

Wayne Schwisow said:


> Not sure if this will help anybody out, but I took the factory presets list and added 3 columns to the front of it. One for clean, one for crunch and one for OD. I then indicated which preset category each fell into. I did this because I wanted to be able to quickly go to a specific "type" of preset and compare tones. Now I can easily scan for "crunch" presets to compare. Hope it helps others.


Nice one Wayne, I like that idea and the explanations table at the top I like that too, I'm sure @mazzefr will notice this and put a link at the front to this. 

I'm still wading through Andy's original list (I got sidetracked by wifey and a paint brush), there are some discrepancies detailed earlier in this thread though did you pick them up in your list?. I'm sure everyone is aware that patches 71/72 marked "X" are not factory settings.

Nice ideas though, thanks.

I'll try and pick up the proofing again soon...


----------



## stw500

Some days ago I could put the Marshall AS100D and the code 50 side to side. I know one is a acoustic amp and one for electric but I tried to get the code 50 sound similar to the as100d but without good result. The As100D sounded much more warmer than the code no matter which setup I tried. So does anyone have a good setup/patch for sounding the code really warm?


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> Some days ago I could put the Marshall AS100D and the code 50 side to side. I know one is a acoustic amp and one for electric but I tried to get the code 50 sound similar to the as100d but without good result. The As100D sounded much more warmer than the code no matter which setup I tried. So does anyone have a good setup/patch for sounding the code really warm?



What kind of pick are you using. That can make a huge difference to the sound of your guitar. More than changing pickups. 

I mostly use JazzIII's. The standard red one is kind of middle of the road general purpose. A Jazz III made from Ultex (the semi opaque yellowish ones) produce a warmer sound taking away some of the highs they can sound pretty smooth. The prime tone Jazz III's are quite bright and punchy with a lot of detail but can sound a bit brittle. Tortex sounds in between the standard red and the Ultex.

It might be worth getting some pick variety packs like the Dunlop ones to see what kinds of tone variations you can get with your particular guitar and pickups.


----------



## stw500

Thx for the answer. But when i tried both amps i used the same pick, so the sound produced from the guitar was the same. But if there is no other way to sound the code warmer (e.g. like the as100d) i will try using another pick.


----------



## TMF

*OFFICIAL MARSHALL CODE PRESET SHARING OUT!*

Hey guys! Just to inform the ones that may not know it yet that Marshall has finally an official CODE preset sharing platform online and working. Just to let you know if you want to check it out and share some of your best presets  You can find it out here: http://my.marshall.com

Just hoping that it works fine. Cheers! and keep rocking!


----------



## Antmax

It works but isn't as nice as the third party library and editor. I could only find a way to look at the preset settings or transfer the preset but not edit it in realtime if I want to edit something like volume on the fly. 

I'll probably stick with the one at https://marshallcode.tools which does everything as well as local storage for the PC app.


----------



## Basilios

Anyone have a white stripes-seven nation army patch to share?


----------



## johnac968

TMF said:


> *OFFICIAL MARSHALL CODE PRESET SHARING OUT!*
> 
> Hey guys! Just to inform the ones that may not know it yet that Marshall has finally an official CODE preset sharing platform online and working. Just to let you know if you want to check it out and share some of your best presets  You can find it out here: http://my.marshall.com
> 
> Just hoping that it works fine. Cheers! and keep rocking!


Sweet I didn't know about this Thanks guys!!


----------



## Schmirak

Very helpful topic. I hope I can contribute with some of my presets. First post would be my version of the settings for U2 where the Streets have no Name. As always it is open for suggestions and positive feedback. I use this on my Les Paul Custom pro, bridge pickup, split coil.


----------



## pacemaker1000

Will you ever be able to search for patches and demo/ save direct from the app?
I.e. Like the line 6 Amplifi range?
Seems a good start but long way to go to catch up with line 6 and Fender Fuse database of patches


----------



## doggerdog

andy k said:


> I got tired of looking for a list of the presets-so I decided to do my own, very much a work in progress-I'm only really interested in a good base tone, so the FX needs some work ( it wont fit on a page ) , 71 and 72 are my overwritten ones, 72 isnt there because the app has frozen again so i couldnt read the settings--its a start though and it might help people decide how to organise stuff-print it out and scribble all over it.
> cheers guys
> andy k
> 
> edited to include final version-4


Thank you for your hard work on this. It is unbelievable to me the company could not supply this.


----------



## Elliot Twist

OK, the Marshall CODE 50 isn't really too bad at all. It's very time consuming, and a separate hobby of it's own.
If I had purchased the Marshall CODE 50 for my first and only main home bedroom practice amp I'd be pissed.
Some people want to plug in a guitar and enjoy playing. But the CODE 50 is a computer with a 12" guitar speaker and a 50 watt amp.
It needs programmed each and every step of the way. It is possible to get great sounds from the Marshall CODE 50. It can happen.
#1 it's NOT a low volume bedroom solution. It sounds terrible unless you turn it up to at least 9 o'clock or MORE. It's very loud !
The louder you crank it the better it sounds and less like a digital amp modeling fizz of crap.
Eventually it sounds great. Right before you get kicked out of your apartment, or told to "turn that thing down".
I think I'll like it, and I can't wait til I get a dozen patches tweaked and saved onto it.
FYI : If possible you'll need to use the line out (headphone) into something like a mixer and studio monitors, or just plug headphones into the amp.
It's gonna sound great. Like I said the built in 12" speaker sounds decent, but if it's not cranked up to at least 9 o'clock it sounds like a digital amp modeling fizz of crap.
The USB interface into a DAW works, and the results will be good. You still need to have a good sounding patch to start with. It's not magic.
The online patches @ marshall tools.com are easy to test on the amp, easy to save to the amp, and easy to download for use on the PC editor software from that site.
I could not get the patches from My Marshall.com to send to the amp, but the settings for the patches are visible and you can manually dial them into the amp to test and save if desired. I wish someone could tell me how to send those to the amp, yes I'm using Google Chrome for these procedures.
Doodles has some visible patches on his YouTube 11 video playlist that can be manually dialed in. I wish someone would put his patches @ Marshall tools.com
If you sift through the internet for hours you'll probably find some other settings you can dial in. Remember I said "It's very time consuming".
It's my intention to build some great sounds from scratch, and I'm sure they'll sound good. It'll be difficult to do it at home because like I also said It doesn't sound good unless you turn it up to at least 9 o'clock, and that's too loud for my apartment. My Marshall DSL5C, and Blackstar HT-5R are both plug & play, and sound perfect at any volume. As well as my Line 6 POD HD500, and Digiech RP360XP, both pretty much plug & play. (their factory presets aren't perfect either)
I'm going to be happy with the Marshall CODE 50, it's just a lot of work. I'm lazy and I have a full-time job already. When I come home from work most of the time I just want to play my guitar and I don't want it to be like a second job just trying to get it to sound good. Marshall did a good job with the CODE 50, I'll get it programmed and everything will be fine. In the meantime I have a DSL5C and a DSL100H and an EHV 5150 III 1X12 combo that aren't complicated and sound perfect.
...oh I'm always surprised at how much gain and distortion everyone out there seems to think sounds good. Just my opinion.


----------



## Antmax

Yeah on the gain and distortion. I mostly play clean and 60s through early 90s rock which the CODE is great for.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Antmax I play a lot of 80's hair metal and hard rock, but I'm 58 and today's gain culture is ahead of me a bit. I'm trying to get there, but I'm not used to it yet. Maybe I'm an old fart. ...well not really.


----------



## Elliot Twist

Alright, Hey anybody can you help me understand why I CAN get patches to float to the CODE 50 from the marshallcode.tools.com site, but can NOT get the presets @ the my.marshall.com site to send to the amp. I'm having to dial them in manually from visually looking at the setting in the image files. I don't want to go through all that.
I'm using Google Chrome USB connected and recognized by the site. But I did have to download the Firmware program to check for updates because the live site firmware updater wouldn't work. I've got a few more things to try, such as turning on the amp after I'm logged into the site instead of already being turned on. If I get it working I'll edit this post or post that I got it to work. As for now It hasn't worked yet.
... OKAY Got it to work by logging into the site with the amp turned off and then turning on the amp to connect. MIDI Connected as was before but this time it sent the preset to the CODE.


----------



## Antmax

Elliot Twist said:


> Alright, Hey anybody can you help me understand why I CAN get patches to float to the CODE 50 from the marshallcode.tools.com site, but can NOT get the presets @ the my.marshall.com site to send to the amp. I'm having to dial them in manually from visually looking at the setting in the image files. I don't want to go through all that.
> I'm using Google Chrome USB connected and recognized by the site. But I did have to download the Firmware program to check for updates because the live site firmware updater wouldn't work. I've got a few more things to try, such as turning on the amp after I'm logged into the site instead of already being turned on. If I get it working I'll edit this post or post that I got it to work. As for now It hasn't worked yet.
> ... OKAY Got it to work by logging into the site with the amp turned off and then turning on the amp to connect. MIDI Connected as was before but this time it sent the preset to the CODE.



I mostly use the standalone editor in the downloads section of the site rather than the web based one. I just like the design, layout and responsiveness better. I only use the web based one to check out the presets people have shared. Both Editors save patches to your HD too.


----------



## Plectrum

Elliot Twist said:


> But I did have to download the Firmware program to check for updates because the live site firmware updater wouldn't work.



It worked for me


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Antmax The trouble I was having getting patches to send to the CODE was from the my.marshall.com site and NOT the Live editor or PC editor from the marshallcode.tools. Regardless I have resolved the issue and everything works well. @Plectrum the my.marshall.com site wasn't recognizing my CODE at first, therefor the issues with getting patches to send to the amp as well as the browser firmware updater. The site is recognizing my CODE now and everything is fine.


----------



## Elliot Twist

Does anyone feel that unless the CODE 50 is turned up to at least the third black line on the master volume (around 10:30 O'clock) then it sounds completely awful. At a low volume less than at least 9 O'clock I feel that the amp sounds absolutely terrible. I took the Marshall CODE 50 to my bands rehearsal space and turned it up. It sounded fantastic, but at low volumes it's the worst sounding thing I ever owned. Also does anyone know enough about what will happen if I run a 16 ohm speaker on the CODE 50? I understand the internal speaker is 4 Ohms. Do you think using a 16 ohm speaker will reduce the volume enough to even attempt it? I'm looking for solutions that will allow the master volume and channel volume to be turned up, but I need the actual room volume reduced for use in my apartment.


----------



## stw500

Same for me. I am also thinking about a speaker swap to 16 ohm but didn't dare and didn´t have time for that yet. Also I don´t know if it is the build in stock speaker which has to be driven at high volume to bring nice tones or if it is an electronic thing depending on the knobs. 

btw, not every 16 ohm speaker is on the same volume level as another. The manufacturer sets them on a specific db(A) level, so perhaps it would be clever to look for a 16 ohm speaker with low db(A) settings.


----------



## Antmax

I've considered it too but don't really know what to get. Is the stock speaker fairly flat? It's definately not FrFr and backing tracks still sound a bit dark (not terrible, just no where near as good as the Spider V with its tweeter).

If the only reason you don't like the stock speaker is the boxy and often muffled sounding bass. Someone suggested trying it open back. I tried unscrewing the back cover and leaning it back against the wall so there is about 5" gap at the top. At lower volumes in a small/medium size room it sounds much more open and less boxy. Good enough that I'm considering some European style cabinet hinges and a latch to hold it open when I want it that way.

Still waiting to see more people to try new speakers to get an idea what sounds best in the $70 - $120 price range.

It's also worth considering a multiple band EQ pedal so you can adjust the tone to your environment and tweak to your liking without having to fiddle with the controls so much.

I checked out the MyMarshall presets site yesterday and noticed some pretty decent user made presets up there. Had a blast around midnight lastnight, good thing I live in a detached house lol.


----------



## stw500

Well i opened it too and found it much worse than closed, so this is no option for me. An equalizer won´t bring good sounds to a weak speaker, this is at least my opinion. There won´t be another way than trying a speaker swap to find out, if its the speaker which is weak. But then you have to choose eather a real guitar speaker or a FrFr-speaker. Don´t know which will bring the code more in the way to sound like a big tube amp.


----------



## Elliot Twist

As it is a SS amp, the load really does not matter.
It comes with a 4-ohm speaker, that will be 6db louder than a 16-ohm.
It just 'may' reduce the volume enough for you to run it at a comfortable level.
The stock internal speaker is very overwhelmed with bass. Way too much. It think Marshall had a thought there as of the 12" speaker almost sounds like the 4X12 cabs the processor is modeling. I guess that's a gallant effort at modeling. I'll be installing a speaker jack that cuts off the internal speaker. I'll be using a 16 Ohm V30 in a Marshall MX112 cab for the test. The combination of reducing the apparent volume by 6db and the V30 not as boomy as the internal speaker should yield noticeable results. I don't plan on giging with the CODE 50, so I might eventually replace the internal speaker. The stock speaker sounds good it's just too much bass and too loud for my apartment. The Marshall CODE 50 is a real nice amp, I would not recommend it.
LoL I have a 2X12 cab (two 16 Ohm Seventy/80's) that can be run in 32 Ohm with the flip of a switch. I should try that too. Hey maybe a 16 Ohm Celestion Seventy/80 would be worth a try for those of you that want to try the speaker swap. The 2X12 cab I have is a stereo cab, so I can try one 16 Ohm Seventy/80 without much trouble.
I'll post back my findings after the weekend.
@Antmax , I grabbed a boat load of user presets from both sites, and yes many are nice. I should like to say that it's worth a try building your own presets from something @ 71,72,73 or 74. That Natural preamp is actually worth a shot, and it worked nice for me on a few presets I built.


----------



## stw500

Just tried out, that my guitar volume must be at least at 4,5 to get a good signal to the amp. Next thing someone has to try is, if it is more useful to get the volume knob lower and the master knob higher or the other way around (I can´t, my wife would kill me...lol).Elliot said master at least 10:30, volume 9.00 o´clock.

@Elliot Twist
Some posts above you said "Does anyone feel that unless the CODE 50 is turned up to at least the third black line on the master volume (around 10:30 O'clock) then it sounds completely awful. At a low volume less than at least 9 O'clock or the next line up I feel that the amp sounds absolutely terrible."

If load really doesn´t matter, then why you have to put the master volume up to get nice tones?

If you have the option to try out different speaker in cabs, please do so. I guess we two are not the only one´s who want to find out, which way of speaker brings the best result.

btw, if 16ohm lower the volume only about 6dbA that´s not too much, because 10dbA feels like doubled volume. Perhaps 32ohm would be best...lol


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> Well i opened it too and found it much worse than closed, so this is no option for me.



How much did you open it, Mine isn't very open.


>



I think it just bounces it out the back at the wall then around you. Worked quite well in a 15x14 room. It takes some of the bass sounds like 5 - 10% if you have someone open and close it while your playing. It sounds less muddy/muffled out, not a lot, the most noticeable thing was that the sound fills the room with a wider soundstage.

I have velcro stuck to the back panel from when I tried adding some batting, didn't change the characteristics of the closed box much at all.


----------



## Arc Anjil

stw500 said:


> Just tried out, that my guitar volume must be at least at 4,5 to get a good signal to the amp. Next thing someone has to try is, if it is more useful to get the volume knob lower and the master knob higher or the other way around (I can´t, my wife would kill me...lol).Elliot said master at least 10:30, volume 9.00 o´clock.



Same here. I can't figure out which way is better (maybe it just doesn't matter?). 

It would be nice if it was programmed like a tube amp, ie: turn up the volume to overdrive the "tubes" and adjust the MV for overall volume, but the manual says the Plexi, Bluesbreaker, and the JCM800 are already overdriven. 

I set up the JTM45 with ODR and the EL34 power amp and it sounds pretty good. There was some serious bass to it but that was easily EQ'd out. Same with the DSL - ODR'd clean for some good crunch.

But which is "better"? low V/high MV, or cranked V/low MV? Maybe it is different for each amp.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@stw500 What I was trying to say when I said "Load doesn't really matter" is that since the CODE 50 is solid state it's not frightful to use an 8 ohm or 16 ohm speaker. The CODE 50 is apparently 4 Ohm since the stock speaker is 4 Ohm. That quote was concerning the speaker swap. As far as cranking up the master volume, I feel that the CODE 50 sounds unusable when it's turned down low. Also I made an edit to the confusing statement "at 9 O'clock or the next line up" I deleted the words "or the next line up"
As far as only getting a 6db reduction, I know that's not much at all, but I'll take anything I can get. 
I'm NOT giving up on the Marshall CODE 50.
I'll try the different external speakers this weekend. I tried keeping the preset Volume knob down low and raising the master volume. It helped with the too much bass issue a tiny bit. Not so much help with the too much volume for an apartment issue. Except for too much bass for my taste, I can certainly say the CODE 50 sounds real good at the louder volumes I've been mentioning. The stock internal speaker is very overwhelmed with bass. Way too much. It think Marshall had a thought there as of the 12" speaker almost sounds like the 4X12 cabs the processor is modeling. I guess that's a gallant effort at modeling.

OK, also here's some items I'm going to look into : (I'll always post my findings here) 

I think I'm going to either buy these parts and build a Speaker Soak or simply buy the one Carl has already made.
I'll be trying to leave the stock speaker intact as long as I can, but I want the CODE 50 to be convenient, and I don't wish to haul around an external cab all the time. It there was more of an EQ section to use in getting rid of all this extra bass then things would be easier for me. 
http://carlscustomguitars.com/Speak...lume-attenuator-Speaker-Soak.htm?productId=17

http://www.instructables.com/id/Guitar-Amp-power-soak/

http://www.parts-express.com/speaker-l-pad-attenuator-100w-mono-1-shaft-8-ohm--260-265
http://www.parts-express.com/parts-...ttenuator-100w-mono-3-8-shaft-16-ohm--260-261


----------



## stw500

Thanks for your explanations and your efforts to find a good solution. The speaker soak sounds interesting although I thought this was the reason to develop a master volume?!


----------



## Elliot Twist

Too many amps don't sound right when the master volume is down below one. Some tube amps especially the Marshall Class 5 are said to utilize the power stage for much of the overdrive. Even if it had an FX Loop and you could choke it there the desired results wouldn't be achieved. Thank goodness my 100 watt Marshall DSL100H isn't so fussy. My Marshall DSL5C, Blackstar HT-5R, and Peavey Vyper, aren't fussy like this either.
The other guitarist in our band plays a Mesa Dual Rectifier and he clams that it must absolutely be turned up loud even at rehearsal or it doesn't sound right. I think he's just saying that so he can sound like a thunderstorm. It's those Mesa guys. The CODE 50 is a great amp I like it very much. I'm glad that when I'm ready to have it loud that it will be right on game. But I'm not 23 anymore and I like things to sound great at a low volume. If I was 23 I would have the amp turned up half way all the time and I'd be comfortable with that.

This weekend I'll try to start a new thread targeted at this Volume and too much bass situation concerning the Marshall CODE 50. I feel I've hijacked this thread that's supposed to be about "Patch" Sharing. Sorry.
I'll copy and paste my text from here to the new thread. My apology to mazzefr.


----------



## mazzefr

No worries @Elliot Twist , this thread strayed from it's intent long ago and I've all but abandoned it.


----------



## Antmax

@Elliot Twist

I thought the Code 50 sounded ok at low volumes, but only if you set the volume in an editor. The Pots on my code seem to taper off suddenly and low volumes below 1 don't really register at all. If they do it's around 0.9 where they seem very thin.

I can still get it to sound reasonable with master vol around 1 (where the loudness kicks in) and then use an editor to set the EQ volume between 0.1 and 0.9

If you only use the physical controls then getting any sound below 1.0 is practically impossible.


----------



## stw500

Antmax said:


> @Elliot Twist
> I can still get it to sound reasonable with master vol around 1 (where the loudness kicks in) and then use an editor to set the EQ volume between 0.1 and 0.9.



True, it is possible to play the code quiet. But I got the feeling that when you turn the volume lower than 1 there is a lower crunch and a different tone as it is when turned up higher. Volume at 3 or 4 sounds better in my ears. Perhaps the differences are smaller when playing only clean. Would you mind trying out again?

https://my.marshall.com/forum/quest...-of-my-code's-master-volume?filterType=recent

https://my.marshall.com/forum/question/510/code-25.-set-master-volume-by-software?filterType=recent

https://my.marshall.com/forum/question/508/code-50-volume-control?filterType=recent

https://my.marshall.com/forum/question/370/code-50-master-volume-issue?filterType=recent


----------



## Elliot Twist

@mazzefr Ok I won't start a new thread. Although this thread concerning "Patch" Sharing has value. 
@Antmax I'll try using an editor to reduce the volume, but I'm not sure what you mean by "EQ volume"
There's a Channel Volume and a Master Volume, but I haven't discovered an EQ volume.


----------



## Antmax

Elliot Twist said:


> @mazzefr Ok I won't start a new thread. Although this thread concerning "Patch" Sharing has value.
> @Antmax I'll try using an editor to reduce the volume, but I'm not sure what you mean by "EQ volume"
> There's a Channel Volume and a Master Volume, but I haven't discovered an EQ volume.



I guess that's the channel volume. I just call all 5 knob to the left of Master Volume the EQ knobs.


----------



## Elliot Twist

OK folks I don't have a lot of good news to report about testing different speakers and Ohm loads.
I wired in some interesting and technical Jacks to the speaker signal. So that I was able to try my 1X12 Vintage 30 cab 16 Ohms. And also the 2X12 cab I have here with two Seventy/80's in it. 16 Ohms each. That cab allowed testing an 8 Ohm load with two speakers, a 32 Ohm load with two speakers, and a single 16 Ohm Seventy/80.
The 16 Ohm 1X12 Vintage 30 cab sounded decent. The single 16 Ohm Seventy/80 sounded good. The overwhelming bass of the stock internal speaker was cured by using the 16 Ohm 1X12 Vintage 30 cab, but I feel that the tone was mechanical and somewhat screechy. Probably due to doing all this at a very low volume..
I didn't get a huge volume reduction running 16 Ohms. When I tested 32 Ohms on the 2X12 cab there wasn't a huge volume reduction there either. The same 2X12 cab switched to 8 Ohms was very loud. I was keen about the fact that alternate speakers reduced the overwhelming bass of the stock internal speaker. But the trade off was the increase in a "fizzy" mechanical sound. Remember that I did this testing with respect to low volume. I'm certain that the V30 would have sounded great cranked up, as well as the 2X12 cab with Seventy/80's in it.
I think the CODE 50 is what it is, and I've grown tired of fighting with it. Marshall did a great job with the amp and the choice they made for the internal speaker makes sense. It's OK. I just don't like so much bass.
I'm happy with it, and I can get it to sound plenty good. I do think I'll experiment with the back of the amp removed or at least open. If I start to like it I'll make part of or half of the back removable. I also believe that using an amp stand will help my taste for reducing the overwhelming bass from the stock internal speaker.


----------



## Antmax

Elliot Twist said:


> The 16 Ohm 1X12 Vintage 30 cab sounded decent.



Matt Jackson did a decent comparison review of the WGS alternative to the Vintage 30 in their Veteran 30.





> I was keen about the fact that alternate speakers reduced the overwhelming bass of the stock internal speaker. But the trade off was the increase in a "fizzy" mechanical sound. Remember that I did this testing with respect to low volume. I'm certain that the V30 would have sounded great cranked up, as well as the 2X12 cab with Seventy/80's in it.
> I think the CODE 50 is what it is, and I've grown tired of fighting with it. Marshall did a great job with the amp and the choice they made for the internal speaker makes sense. It's OK. I just don't like so much bass.



If you have a Equalizer pedal you can fiddle with the bands below 150hz including the sub bass to and remove some of the boxiness approaching the mids. they usually have a volume and/or gain slider that might be useful.



> I'm happy with it, and I can get it to sound plenty good. I do think I'll experiment with the back of the amp removed or at least open. If I start to like it I'll make part of or half of the back removable. I also believe that using an amp stand will help my taste for reducing the overwhelming bass from the stock internal speaker.



I think a half open back should work. Mines currently too open. If you have it on the floor, raising it might help too. I have mine is about 2 feet up mostly to stop puppies chewing it, but it does help reduce some of the bass.

I'm thinking of replacing the thin MDF particle board back with a couple of hardwood panels to see if makes it more solid and tightens up the bass. The way mine is now is a little too open with more sound coming out the back.


----------



## stw500

When the code is at ear level and directed to ear is is to bright and got to much middle tones to sound good. Placed on the floor and not directed to the audience is sounds much warmer and relaxed. To the question open or not I am still testing. 

@Elliot Twist 
Like I told before it depends on the dbA of the speaker not only ohm. A 16 ohm speaker maybe louder than a 8 ohm just because it's factory dbA level (efficiency) is higher. Look at the technical details of the speaker, could be interesting what is to be found there.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Antmax I saw that video concerning the WGS Veteran 30 before I bought the CODE 50. I was already asking myself why do I or we need to change stock speakers as soon as we buy gear. Just why ? Having said that I have 4 Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speakers available here. Instead of spending money on a replacement speaker I'll try one of the Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speakers. I figure that will be worth a shot. There's enough on Google about this Jensen to merit trying it. I took them out of a 4X12 cab I customized with two V30's and two G12-K100's. I still have them, just couldn't bring myself to get rid of them, now I'm glad I kept 'em. Thanks for the suggestion of an external EQ. I actually have a mono 31 band rack-mount EQ that I use on the FX Loop of the EVH 5150 III 1X12 Combo. I couldn't bring myself at this time to put one in the chain of the CODE 50 unless it was on an FX Loop (maybe later).
@stw500 The CODE 50 does certainly sound better when you're not right on top of it. Last week I took the CODE 50 out of the apartment and to the bands rehearsal space where I could turn it up. It was that moment that I knew the CODE 50 is a great amp. I'm just not a fan of the extra bass that comes from the stock speaker. Even Matt Jackson mentions immediately in that YouTube video"Marshall CODE 50 Upgrade" the undesired sound concerning the bass of the stock speaker.
I said it once I'll say it again I won't give up on the CODE 50. The price wasn't way too high, and it will sound fine. 
The EVH 5150 III 1X12 Combo cost $1300 and I have never gotten it to sound great with the band, but it sounds cool at home alone. I have no problem with the Marshall DSL100H or DSL5C, or Vyper 30, or Blackstar HT-5R.
I like the POD HD500, and RP360XP, even the V-Amp 2, so I took a chance on the CODE 50. Marshall did a good job, I'm just not getting used to it as fast as anything else I ever purchased. I get disappointed if I have to MOD anything as soon as I buy it. Like adding an EQ or changing the stock speaker.
I'll post back here later after I replace the Stock speaker with a Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker.
I must have nothing better to do.  LoL ! Apparently none of us do.


----------



## Elliot Twist

I replaced the Stock internal speaker with a Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker. I'm leaving it in and putting the stock speaker in a cardboard storage box. The overwhelming bass (to my ears) of the stock speaker is gone. I already think the CODE 50 sounds better. I can say I like the Jensen better than the Stock speaker.
Here's a few quotes from the Net concerning the Jensen JCH 12-70 speaker :
"The MOD 12-70 is loud, dynamic, and well defined. It has a defined warm crunch response to overdrive distortion."
"Jensen Chicago Series in the USA known as MOD.
The CH 12-70 is loud, dynamic, and well defined.
It has a defined warm crunch response to overdrive distortion."
"This particular version of the MOD series is noted for a relatively uncolored response making it ideal as an upgrade or addition to modeling amps."
"I know that it was developed for modeling amps"
"It doesn't have particularly flat response, isn't hi-fi. At the same time, the bass isn't muddy or overbearing, and the top end isn't harsh. There's a definite bump in the lower mids, and it works surprisingly well. The treble seems to assert itself a bit higher than a standard guitar speaker, which allows it to stay crisp, from clean tones all the way into raunch. I couldn't get a harsh note out of it.
If I had to choose 3 terms, they would be tight, crisp, and defined. And they'd apply to clean and overdriven tones."
I tried a few presets at very very low volume, turned down the Presence, turned off the Gate, raised the Bass and even added some Resonance. I would have never raised Bass or Resonance at any volume with the stock speaker. I don't necessarily detect any great "fizzy" mechanical sound. That's a plus. A 16 Ohm V30 in a 1X12 cab didn't sound so well.
My Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker doesn't have the large letters MOD on it mine looks like this one. I think my Jensen speaker is fairly old, and the newer ones have the large MOD on them. They seem to cost just as much as the WGS Veteran 30. Fortunately I already have four of the Jensen speakers laying around. Now I'm watching out the window for the neighbor to go away since it's only 8am. By noon they'll be part of the test of louder volumes.
It's very possible that Matt Jackson's YouTube video"Marshall CODE 50 Upgrade" is worth consideration. I'm still disappointed if I have to MOD anything as soon as I buy it. Like adding an EQ or changing the stock speaker.


----------



## langmurf

I have an offer out on a used 50 on CL. If it works out, I will not be swapping speakers. Not saying that's a bad idea... just saying not my thing. Might've been a couple of years ago... but my gear fund is pretty much nonexistent these days. If I do get the 50, I'll def be selling my L6 Amplifi 75 for whatever I can get for it.


----------



## transfix

Anyone have settings for Slash's "Sweet Child o Mine" sound?


----------



## mazzefr

transfix said:


> Anyone have settings for Slash's "Sweet Child o Mine" sound?



There are a few on the Marshall website now.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

transfix said:


> Anyone have settings for Slash's "Sweet Child o Mine" sound?


Trying my Slash AFD preset


----------



## Elliot Twist

Ever since I replaced the Stock internal speaker with a Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker I've had a great experience with the CODE 50. I'll eventually get a 4 Ohm WGS Veteran 30 and put in in, but the Jensen has me feeling no hurry.
I installed and saved the patches shared by Matt Jackson. I've linked them here for use with the PC editor @ marshallcode.tools and included a notepad file of the settings. The patches sound good.


----------



## Arc Anjil

For grins I replaced the OEM speaker with the 16 ohm speaker from my old (dead) Vypyr (just to see, and it's all I have). The sound cleared up somewhat, especially the notes on the B and E strings above the 12th fret, too which the Code speaker was adding ghost notes.

IDK how good the Vypyr speaker is compared to an Eminence or Celestion, but it is better than the Code OEM one.

I'll keep the Code, but Sweetwater has a DSL100 half-stack for $1300USD. I've never played one and I wonder if the Code truly emulates the DSL100. I prefer using the JCM800 and the Plexi.


----------



## stw500

@Elliot Twist and
@Arc Anjil 

Thx for sharing your experiences swapping speakers. Now I am eager for swapping, too.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Arc Anjil Replacing the OEM speaker has solved everything for me, and IMO the CODE is now going to be just great. FYI: Marshall have configured the CODE to run in 4 Ohms. Since the CODE is solid state 16 Ohms might not be an issue, but "might not" are the key words. Be sure to check the Matt Jackson YouTube video on his speaker switch to a WGS Veteran 30. His other videos are also helpful, as well as videos from "Doodles", and "Jay Ochs". As far as the DSL100H, it's my main live gig rig ! I love that amp, and I have at least 7 amps including an EVH 5150 III 1X12 Combo. The DSL100H is my favorite.
The DSL100H that's currently for sale is not the one modeled on the CODE. The one modeled is a JCM2000, which is the predecessor to today's DSL100H. I was not fond of the JCM2000. My DSL100H sounds nothing like the CODE models of the DSL.
@stw500 my expierience isn't much different from what's clearly shown in Matt Jackson's YouTube video #353 on this thread. I was very fortunate to have four of the Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speakers laying around. It's saved me $84 for a 4 Ohm WGS Veteran 30. If you do swap speakers I can guess you'll be OK with it. I can tell you that after the swap to the Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker I've have zero issues with bedroom levels. The OEM speaker was unusable at such low levels IMO.
I hope everyone is checking the site @ https://marshallcode.tools as well as the real Marshall site for the CODE @ https://my.marshall.com There's plenty of presets there that others have provided. The PC Editor @ the tools site is very useful. Google Chrome necessary. I'll be sure to post back when I actually do purchase a WGS Veteran 30. I sure hope it sounds better than the Jensen JCH 12-70, since the Jensen sounds great. Darn


----------



## Antmax

I'm curious to see if the Veteran 30 sounds better than the Jensen. From what I was reading the Jensen was pretty flat where the Veteran has some mid punch. 

I may get a replacement speaker next month if nothing more pressing turns up. Question is, which one


----------



## Elliot Twist

I had to invest nothing to try the Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker. 4 of them came out of a Behringer 4X12 cab that I subsequently loaded with 2 V30's and 2 G12-K100's for use with a DSL100H head. I also loaded an MX212 with one V30 and one G12-K100. The 2X12 came with (16 Ohm) Seventy/80's. I have those laying around too.
I'll get the Veteran 30 at the start of next month. There's a YT video whereas someone put in an Emi Manowar.
Not sure if that one is for me though. I will be ticked if the Jensen ends up sounding better.


----------



## stw500

Elliot Twist said:


> I can tell you that after the swap to the Jensen JCH 12-70 4 ohm speaker I've have zero issues with bedroom levels. The OEM speaker was unusable at such low levels IMO.



That´s fine but i wonder why. When the stock speaker had 4 ohm and the Jensen too, only the so called sensitivity should make a loudness difference. Unfortunately we don´t have the technical data for both speaker to compare, but shouldn´t be more than 3db difference, so only 1/3 of the loudness feeling. Works the master volume better with the Jensen or what is it?


----------



## Arc Anjil

Thanks @Elliot Twist . Good info. I hope to fix my Vypyr someday so I will replace the Code speaker permanently ASAP. But like @Antmax said, "which one?" 
(I like the Eminence Cannibis Rex)...

@stw500 : I've noticed no sound level difference, and I still prefer the back removed. The sound is slightly warmer than with the OEM. Like I said, I don't think the Vypyr speaker is that much better than the original, just a little.


----------



## aussiebluesville

Whats everyone's thought on this:
my gripe is when i put a patch up on site, somebody else edits it produces another patch with same name and then uploads to site
thats not fair to the original patch creator! i feel i dont want to upload my efforts if others can just change one setting and then upload as their patch! with same name as my original 

Or is that being picky!!!


----------



## Antmax

aussiebluesville said:


> Whats everyone's thought on this:
> my gripe is when i put a patch up on site, somebody else edits it produces another patch with same name and then uploads to site
> thats not fair to the original patch creator! i feel i dont want to upload my efforts if others can just change one setting and then upload as their patch! with same name as my original
> 
> Or is that being picky!!!



I know what you mean. Last time i used it i noticed that it's really easy to save a duplicate by mistake. I did it twice but deleted them when i saw it added to the list.

Im not sure anything changed since then. I think i was trying to save a private patch with only the volume tweaked for bedroom playing. In the end i just stored it on my CODE and deleted the dupe.

That was several months ago before they added local saving of individual files. I like the standalone editor best.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@stw500 I'm not sure why the Jensen sounds great to me. I'm not an engineer and have little knowledge of things to help me answer why. I absolutely despised the sound of the OEM. I was against replacing the speaker on a brand new amp, we shouldn't have to do that. It was the best move I made. In 6 months I'll have my CODE sounding like a total beast. I really like the CODE 50, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it had I left the OEM speaker in it. It was too much Bass for me. As far as "Which one?" everyone wishes they knew without spending too much money on 3 or 4 speakers just to find out. I didn't like the Emi Manowar I hear on YT, but someone does. Like I said "I will be ticked if the Jensen ends up sounding better".
@aussiebluesville That's not being picky. The Internet is troll heaven and no place for any of us good folks. The "somebody else" that edited your patch and put it up in an attempt to take credit for it will only get credit on the internet. In real life they'll struggle to truly be proud (in more ways than one). In that we find solace.
@Antmax I find the Stand alone PC Editor very useful in that I can email my patches to a friend. Both Guitarist in our Band "Elliot Twist" bought a CODE 50 just for fun. ...and it has become fun. I'm gonna beat mine up. I wouldn't do that to any amps I paid $1k or more for. I hope it catches on fire, and I hope I'm recording it when it happens.
ahhh just kidding. When I do get a ton of sweet sounding patches installed you can bet I'll mic it up and torture a P.A. system. I find modeling amps to be time consuming. Everything else I own has a power switch, some knobs, and an input jack. That's why I'm one of those Marshall persons. I plug into it and it's OK. I have an EVH 5150 III 1X12 combo, it sounds cool, but I should trade it for a Golden Retriever. The CODE 50 was like a new litter to me. I'll take one maybe two. It's not weird to love Marshall Amps. Say it over and over again, then relax.


----------



## AllanAnd

I can't seem to find the old CODE thread, so here goes in this one:

I have decided to get me one of those... I made my mind up and decided on the 25.... Tried one... Sounded horrible (stock patches)... Tried the 50 watt one beside it... Sounded great - but WAY too loud - serious overkill in my house....

Do I really have to get the big one, or can i get the 25 to sound decent in my house as I will only use it as a practice amp? Actually I prefer the look and size of the smaller one - but shiite what a horrible sound!

What to do?


----------



## Antmax

@AllanAnd The 50 doesn't have to be loud. Unfortunately you can't use the physical knobs to set volumes below 1. You have to use an editor to modulate the two volumes between 0.1 and 1.

It sounds ok quiet but isn't going too have much punch. I havent tried the 25. From what i understand the factory presets on both are the same and geared towards pushing the smaller combo.


----------



## aussiebluesville

The code 25 is fine for bedroom use as long as you are prepared to tweak the stock patches, you will find some nice tones that can sound quite good, there's some good custom tones in the user presets on the patch site


----------



## culpster

I think that you guys are being too picky. There is no prize for the best tone on the site. I think a lot of people take tones and adjust them to their guitars, don't know how to save them and end up saving your tone as the same name. Think of it more as someone heard something great about your tone and now are using it. I have had several of mine saved again, it still is out there to help people out with constructing their own tones. I would hate to see you not sharing your knowledge with the rest of us. That is what it's all about. I hope I can help someone out, and in turn get some tones that I would not have thought of. Just my opinion.


----------



## stw500

Hey guys, didnt come to swap speaker yet, but i put in some insulating wool (thickness from 40 to 80mm) on all of the inner wood plates of the combo. Seems to me like the bass is still heavy, but the booming and vibrating effect is significantly reduced.


----------



## Antmax

I think one of the biggest problems with the stock bass boom is that the mid to high frets on the wound strings especially on E sound quite mushy/blend into each other without much definition.


----------



## TommySixGun

I wanted to say what an AMAZING job you guys did on the "evolution" of the standalone PC Editor. It's very professional and works great! When I got my Code 50, the factory presets were a big disappointment. Using the editor really made the product go from one of my worst purchases, to one that I enjoy. 

I can't thank you enough. 

Also, I replaced the stock speaker in my Code with an 8 ohm, Celestion V30 and I love it. The frequency response is exponentially better. 

Thanks again. 

Tommy


----------



## David Elliott

TommySixGun said:


> I wanted to say what an AMAZING job you guys did on the "evolution" of the standalone PC Editor. It's very professional and works great! When I got my Code 50, the factory presets were a big disappointment. Using the editor really made the product go from one of my worst purchases, to one that I enjoy.
> 
> I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Also, I replaced the stock speaker in my Code with an 8 ohm, Celestion V30 and I love it. The frequency response is exponentially better.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Tommy



Did it really make that much difference???? It sure is a big chunk of change to throw at this amp. I heard some of the WGS speaker swap vids and wasn't overly impressed, but youtube vids never do anything justice.


----------



## TommySixGun

David Elliott said:


> Did it really make that much difference???? It sure is a big chunk of change to throw at this amp. I heard some of the WGS speaker swap vids and wasn't overly impressed, but youtube vids never do anything justice.


I had a V30 laying around, so it didn't really cost me anything. The stock speaker had a boomy bottom end, but it sounded like I was playing a guitar with three strings on it (exaggerating a bit). The V30 made a huge difference. 

Tommy


----------



## stw500

TMF said:


> Hope we can make this the BEST Marshall CODE community!
> Best regards,
> Tiago



I don't see any reason to move to Facebook when we have a Marshall forum we can share anything. It would be a better choice to bring a moderator to open a separate code subforum here.


----------



## David Elliott

TommySixGun said:


> I had a V30 laying around, so it didn't really cost me anything. The stock speaker had a boomy bottom end, but it sounded like I was playing a guitar with three strings on it (exaggerating a bit). The V30 made a huge difference.
> 
> Tommy


Did you use an 8 ohm or a 4 ohm? If 8, what difference in volume did you notice? I am getting mixed info, but it is my understanding that if you put an 8ohm speaker in the 4ohm Code it will cut the output power in half.


----------



## Antmax

David Elliott said:


> Did you use an 8 ohm or a 4 ohm? If 8, what difference in volume did you notice? I am getting mixed info, but it is my understanding that if you put an 8ohm speaker in the 4ohm Code it will cut the output power in half.



This article was quite interesting. It says that the construction of the speaker will be different so there is the potential for a slightly different tone. 

If by power you mean volume. I believe that the difference will be a few decibels. It's not like the volume will be halved so what would have been 10 on the knob will now sound like 5 but you will lose a little. From people I have seen who have put in 8 ohms it doesn't sound like you would notice unless you crank in a setting where it can be compared against.


----------



## David Elliott

Antmax said:


> This article was quite interesting. It says that the construction of the speaker will be different so there is the potential for a slightly different tone.
> 
> If by power you mean volume. I believe that the difference will be a few decibels. It's not like the volume will be halved so what would have been 10 on the knob will now sound like 5 but you will lose a little. From people I have seen who have put in 8 ohms it doesn't sound like you would notice unless you crank in a setting where it can be compared against.



Well the 50 is loud as a mofo so a little volume loss wouldn't be a huge deal at all. Plus, making it 8 ohm means later I could add speaker outs and add another 8ohm cab. Win-win.


----------



## Antmax

David Elliott said:


> Well the 50 is loud as a mofo so a little volume loss wouldn't be a huge deal at all. Plus, making it 8 ohm means later I could add speaker outs and add another 8ohm cab. Win-win.



Yeah, 4 ohm seems to be fairly rare for a guitar speaker. So the 8 ohm which is much more common will be a lot more useful if you decide to migrate it later on.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Guys, I made a few GN'R presets, please tell me what do you think about it?


----------



## Elliot Twist

I thought I should visit here and tell that I put the stock speaker back in. The Jensen I put in wasn't the perfect answer I first though it was. Many of the patches everyone has been sharing sound good, and are built with the stock speaker, so I took the Jensen out and put the stock speaker back in. There have been some great sounding patches shared by everyone. Thanks.


----------



## David Elliott

There's no way around it, you have to spend time tweaking this to your liking. I am installing my WGS Vet 30 this weekend. Hopefully I get some great sounds out of it, otherwise it was $67 shipped so no big deal I'll have an extra speaker to play with. I like tinkering with shit anyway, and I am happy with the Code either way.


----------



## Antmax

I just got a DSL5c as an anniversary present. Look forward to hearing how the 8ohm Veteran 30 turns out. I would love to add a speaker in jack to my CODE and add a speaker to the existing wires so I could have the code double as a 1x12 cab and potential FX unit. 

Unfortunately the DSL speaker impedance is on opposite ends of the scale. 16 ohm and 4 ohm. 8ohm is fine for the code but apparently the tube amp output transformer could overheat since the load would double.

Still considering it if I can find a safe solution for the DSL. I imagine 16ohm is a bit of a jump for the code.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Antmax I bought a DSL5C for home to compliment my DSL100H. I am very happy for you. I love the DSL5C, I also have a Class 5 it's incredible too! I hope yours works great for you. Happy anniversary. Hey I built a project box and wired in a 8 Ohm 20W load resistor in series inside so I could run two 16 Ohm speakers on my DSL5C the resistor keeps the total load @ 16 Ohms. I'm using the stock internal speaker along with a Marshall MX112 loaded with a V30. The 1X12 cab came with a Seventy/80 in it, but I switched it to a V30. Also I use a very mild touch of a Danelectro Daddy O, or a Behringer VT999 Tube Monster in front of my DSL5C to crisp up that ultra clean channel a tinny little bit. Just too clean for my taste. It doesn't affect the red channel enough to notice since the gain is as low as I can get it on them. Just enough.
@David Elliott can you say where you got the Veteran 30 @ $67 ? I still want to try one in my CODE. They are available in 4 Ohms.


----------



## David Elliott

Elliot Twist.....I got it from Guitar Center, but I had a $10 off for using my GC gear card. Normally they are $77 shipped.


----------



## Antmax

Elliot Twist said:


> I also have a Class 5 it's incredible too! I hope yours works great for you. Happy anniversary. Hey I built a project box and wired in a 8 Ohm 20W load resistor in series inside so I could run two 16 Ohm speakers on my DSL5C the resistor keeps the total load @ 16 Ohms. I'm using the stock internal speaker along with a Marshall MX112 loaded with a V30. The 1X12 cab came with a Seventy/80 in it, but I switched it to a V30..



Hah, funny you mention that. It was a toss up between the DSL (Which I really like BTW) and Class 5. I may get one of those yet. I didn't mean to derail the thread.

The resistor idea sounds great if it doesn't color the tone too much. It's certainly inexpensive.

I modified a side table to put the CODE inside with the DSL on top. Almost looks like it was made to fit.



>



Thankfully I can access almost all the functions from the various editors.


----------



## David Elliott

That looks really cool, but as directional as that speaker is does it sound alright down low like that? I have to put mine pointing at me (that's why I have it at ear level) to sound right.


----------



## Antmax

David Elliott said:


> That looks really cool, but as directional as that speaker is does it sound alright down low like that? I have to put mine pointing at me (that's why I have it at ear level) to sound right.



Yeah, the CODE is pretty directional. Less so if you open up the back a little. the back of the side table is open and the code is hinged from the bottom edge and open about 3 inches at the top so it sounds a bit fuller. You are right though, it used to sit directly facing me from where the DSL now is. About 2.5 feet above the floor.

Some people have said that a better speaker will open up the CODE somewhat. I'm not sure how much of the boxy directional nature is the speaker or the cab design.


----------



## David Elliott

Going to find out this weekend, my new WGS arrived today.


----------



## mazzefr

David Elliott said:


> That looks really cool, but as directional as that speaker is does it sound alright down low like that? I have to put mine pointing at me (that's why I have it at ear level) to sound right.



I guess it depends on how you EQ it. I don't like mine pointed at me, more like offset 45°. When I get the chance to get loud with it, I leave it between a wall and couch, maybe angled out just a bit and it sounds great, no icepicks.


----------



## Elliot Twist

@Antmax The Class 5 has no channel switching, so I use a Behringer VT999 Tube Monster if necessary to go from crunch to drive (or a Danelecrto Daddy 'O). However if I only need one sound the Class 5 is perfect on it's own. The Class 5 also has no FX loop. FX Loop is important to me as is channel switching. My Class 5 is an early version, but I modded it to have the 1 watt option. That Western version of DSL5C you have looks beautiful, I'm sure you'll love it. The resistor in my project box has added no noticeable color to the tone. I simply wasn't interested in modding the DSL5C to fit a 12", and still wanted to keep the 10" in the mix, so no I have the 10" and a 12" V30 on the DSL5C. You should hear it cranked half way.
@mazzefr I didn't care much at all for having my CODE pointed at me either, yes "icepicks" awful. I use an amp stand to get it off the floor, and that helps with the boomy, boxy, bassy problem. I can not in any way get the CODE to sound good unless the Master is turned up to at least 9 O'clock. It's OK. I'm taking my CODE 50 back to the band's rehearsal space and setting up an area for it there. Nothing will stop me from getting the CODE 50 to sound great. I won't give up.
@David Elliott Please post here what you feel about the installation of the WGS. I'm getting one too, but I'll get one in 4 Ohms. If you've read my posts here you'll see I tried a 4 Ohm Jensen speaker for a bit, but went back to the stock speaker the other day. When I turned it back on I noticed the Stock speaker was much louder than the Jensen. I won't put the Jensen back in, it sounded pretty good when the master was turned up to 9 O'clock, but have come to feel it's necessary to eventually change the stock speaker. I read here that using the software to lower the volume to below 1 can result in favorable low volumes. That is the channel volume and I feel it affects the actual preset tone, so if I'm wrong I hope someone jumps in and says so. FYI : it's my own fault I live in an apartment and not a farmhouse. If I didn't have so much gear I could own a farm.


----------



## stw500

Elliot Twist said:


> @David Elliott Please post here what you feel about the installation of the WGS. I'm getting one too, but I'll get one in 4 Ohms. If you've read my posts here you'll see I tried a 4 Ohm Jensen speaker for a bit, but went back to the stock speaker the other day. When I turned it back on I noticed the Stock speaker was much louder than the Jensen.



The reason is the sensitivity of the speaker. I am sure the stock speaker got a sensitivity of something between 100 and 103 dbA when putting 1W at it. Most of the other speakers only got 97 dbA. So when staying at the same ohm there can be a difference of 5 dbA which means the stock speaker feels 1 1/2 louder. I put in four 16 ohm speaker of different brands with disappointing results because my first test didn't get the code warmer. I tried only one setting. DSL clean, American a/b, all knobs ( bass, mids, presence ...) to 5, gain 2.5. then I recorded it. But the differences are very small and no one sounded really warmer than the stock. This was really disappointing because I chose the speakers for their description of being warm. Yesterday I turned up volume and master to max, gain at 5, guitar volume to max. Speaker got 100 dbA and 16 ohm. Well it really was loud and the pressure opened the unscrewed back but I was able to stay within my room. So I guess 16 ohm would be too silent for gigging.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the code starts to produce a high-pitched buzzing sound when turning the master volume higher than 4 or 5. This noise is independently from the gate setting, so there is no way to avoid it than to lower the master volume. That´s pretty bad because it means, you will always have this noise when playing louder, especially if using a 8 or 16 ohm speaker with lower sensitivity.

Here another user describes the fizz: https://my.marshall.com/forum/quest...-presets--cabinet-resonance?filterType=recent


----------



## Elliot Twist

stw500 said:


> I turned up volume and master to max, gain at 5, guitar volume to max.


WoW, I wish I could have been there. I've taken my CODE 50 out of my apartment and back to the band's rehearsal space. I've given up using the CODE at low volumes. I lease an office building in the city 8 minutes away. I rent rooms to other bands, so the building lease is covered and it costs my band nothing. I've had no luck at low volumes and get great results with the Master around 9 O'clock. The CODE 50 sounds OK to me when it's turned up. I suppose that's below the "fizz" level. I'd like to believe one could buy an amp without needing to mod it, but many do it. So I will pick up a 4 ohm Veteran 30 and toss it in there.


----------



## stw500

Elliot Twist said:


> WoW, I wish I could have been there...... So I will pick up a 4 ohm Veteran 30 and toss it in there.



It wasn't so loud. When the stock speakers sensitivity is 103dbA that means 3dbA difference to the one I tried and further more 6dbA difference 4 to 16 ohm. All together it was 9dbA reduced which means 1/2 as loud as it would be with the stock speaker. If you try out a 4 ohm again there will be only a slight reducing and I am not sure if it is enough for you to turn up the master and volume and play at home together.


----------



## David Elliott

WGS Veteran 30 8 Ohm speaker is in. Installation was a breeze. T20 TORX bit needed to get the screws out to take the back off. Phillips head to detach the speaker (only 4 screws). Other than the unusually tight fit of the speaker wires to the WGS posts, the installation was super easy....5 minutes. I turned it on, hooked up a tablet running Spotify on Metallica and let it rip with a couple of blankets over it for about 6 hours to let the speaker break in a bit.

Then I played it. Without making any major changes to my presets my immediate impression is that the speaker is has a "tighter" sound, but also broadcasts wider....much less directional. I was able to drop the unit below ear level and still have great sound (with the stock speaker, anything other than directly at the ear sounded wrong).
The "boxey/boomy" sound is totally gone, so this was a vast improvement.
I will need to spend some time working presets to get optimal sound, but that's it for now.

My overall impression is that this was a worthy swap, and was fun if for nothing else because it satisfies my fetish of taking apart and putting things back together. Losing the boxey/boomy sound alone I think is worth it, but I think it is important to state that I do NOT think that replacing the stock speaker is at all a requirement to enjoy this amp for what it is. I think it's great as a bedroom amp (especially for the price) just as it is. I got the speaker from GC for $67 shipped (that was with a $10 off for using my GC card that I had), and overall I am happy I did it.

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Volume. Slight difference, but not really noticeable. I still can't turn it up all the way even if I am across the room without killing my ears. There's PLENTY of volume with the 8ohm. PLENTY!


----------



## David Elliott

@David Elliott Please post here what you feel about the installation of the WGS. I'm getting one too, but I'll get one in 4 Ohms. If you've read my posts here you'll see I tried a 4 Ohm Jensen speaker for a bit, but went back to the stock speaker the other day. When I turned it back on I noticed the Stock speaker was much louder than the Jensen. I won't put the Jensen back in, it sounded pretty good when the master was turned up to 9 O'clock, but have come to feel it's necessary to eventually change the stock speaker. I read here that using the software to lower the volume to below 1 can result in favorable low volumes. That is the channel volume and I feel it affects the actual preset tone, so if I'm wrong I hope someone jumps in and says so. FYI : it's my own fault I live in an apartment and not a farmhouse. If I didn't have so much gear I could own a farm.[/QUOTE]

I went 8 ohms because as mentioned by another for these reasons:
8 ohms is more standard in guitar speakers and I would like the option to migrate this elsewhere in the future if necessary.
Adding speaker outs to the Code would allow me to run a second 8 ohm cab if I wanted.
I actually wanted a reduction in overall volume (I am just a bedroom player....perhaps should have gone with the CODE 25, but the price difference just seemed so minimal).
GC only carries 8 ohm and 16 ohm in the WGS, their shipping is 1/3 that of direct from WGS, and I had the $10 gear card discount. So it was either 8 ohm for $67 shipped from GC, or $91 from WGS. I can afford either, but I am cheap I guess.

Getting bedroom volumes that work can really only be achieved through the Gateway app. I use a Samsung 10 inch tablet that I Bluetooth to the CODE to run the app. It also plays my So ngsterr app through the Code when I am learning songs.

Oh shoot, another thing I forgot to mention in my above post about the install. Music from an mp3 player sounds INFINTELY better with the new speaker. The stock speaker sounded atrocious with full range tunes, but the WGS is actually not too bad for that.


----------



## stw500

Great when you enjoyed the swapping! The WGS Veteran 30 has a sensitivity of 100dbA, so the volume difference to stock speaker should be from 3 dbA (because of 8 ohm) to max 6 dbA (if the stock speakers sensitivity should be 103dbA). I must admit that I didn't break in all my test speakers. Perhaps this would have shown bigger differences in sound. For now I lowered the pick ups at my strat nearly to bottom which resulted in a much less ice picking and more warm round sound, even with the code. Perhaps this is a hint for some code user who wants the sound warmer. Also the signal from guitar is reduced so the volume of the code can be turned up without getting louder than before.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

New version of Slash AFD preset


----------



## David Elliott

neTp0Bu4 said:


> New version of Slash AFD preset



Awessome!!!!!!
Will you post this to the patch sharing site??


----------



## neTp0Bu4

David Elliott said:


> Awessome!!!!!!
> Will you post this to the patch sharing site??


This preset already on both sites
https://my.marshall.com/presets/userpresets?FilterType=recent&FilterText=slash's+afd
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/727-guns-n-roses-slashs-afd.html

Also Slash UYI/Spaghetti and Slash 2012 for Anastasia almost done
Already done
https://my.marshall.com/presets/mylibrary?FilterType=recent&FilterText=uyi
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/739-guns-n-roses-slashs-uyi-spaghetti.html


----------



## neTp0Bu4

New version of GN'R UYI/Spaghetti preset

https://my.marshall.com/presets/userpresets?FilterType=recent&FilterText=uyi
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/739-guns-n-roses-slashs-uyi-spaghetti.html


----------



## skankhunt73

Does anyone have a preset sound for Dokken? Like "It's not love" or "In My Dreams"? Any for that matter. Love Lynchs sound. Hard to dial it down on the code 50. Playing through an ESP LTD MH-1000. Any help appreciated.


----------



## David Elliott

OK, forgive the noobness of this, I still learning how FX work, but: Am I correct that with the Code I can have a compressor OR a dist/OD, but not both at once since they are both on the pedals portion?

If that is the case, would adding an external compressor be the solution to getting more sustain.


----------



## Plectrum

David Elliott said:


> OK, forgive the noobness of this, I still learning how FX work, but: Am I correct that with the Code I can have a compressor OR a dist/OD, but not both at once since they are both on the pedals portion?



Correct.



David Elliott said:


> If that is the case, would adding an external compressor be the solution to getting more sustain.



That's not really what compressors are for. To get more sustain I think most people would simply increase the gain of the amp or drive pedal.


----------



## Spiderbaby75

I'm loving this forum!! Just got my Code 50 a couple of weeks ago and I'm dying to see if we can push the limits on what this thing can do. I'm trying to come up with a Type O Negative setting or something that has that ADA preamp sound (Living Colour maybe!) If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated!! In the mean time, keep up the great work everyone!!!


----------



## Spiderbaby75

I'm loving this forum!! Just got my Code 50 a couple of weeks ago and I'm dying to see if we can push the limits on what this thing can do. I'm trying to come up with a Type O Negative setting or something that has that ADA preamp sound (Living Colour maybe!) If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated!! In the mean time, keep up the great work everyone!!!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

TKB said:


> WOW...a lot of CODE hate going on in the MARSHALLFORM posts under other headings. Some of the reasons are so asinine that it embarrasses me to be of the same race. "How can it be any good if it only costs $250".....come on....how can that guy be serious. Bottom line - if it sounds good, it is good! Nuff said!



I know right!
They don't know what they are missing!


----------



## TommySixGun

I'm starting to feel real stupid, so I hope you guys can help me out (lol). I have a CODE50, I have all of the tools (PC Editor, etc) working correctly, but I need help with what seems to be a simple function.

Using Patch 00 E84 Heaven, as an example, I want to overwrite the patch for a basic amp model. I want Patch 00 to be JCM800 Clean (example). I can load use patches, I can save custom patches to disk, but I can't seem to figure out how to OVERWRITE a patch on the amp.

I just want to create a bunch of patches, based on the standard amp models.

Sorry for the stupid question, and thanks in advance for the right solution.

Tommy


----------



## slagg

create a patch,hold edit/store til text is blinking,use curser to patch location you want,press and hold edit/store until it says "saved".


----------



## Springfield Scooter

slagg said:


> create a patch,hold edit/store til text is blinking,use curser to patch location you want,press and hold edit/store until it says "saved".


Turn up the Volume and HANG ON!


----------



## David Elliott

Does anyone know how to get the CODE to play through a PC.....I have my CODE hooked via USB and can use the editors, but no sound from my PC speakers.


----------



## Plectrum

David Elliott said:


> Does anyone know how to get the CODE to play through a PC.....I have my CODE hooked via USB and can use the editors, but no sound from my PC speakers.



You'll need some sort of software to do that. I have no idea what software though as it's not something which interests me.


----------



## neTp0Bu4




----------



## Springfield Scooter

neTp0Bu4 said:


> View attachment 41383




Nailed!


----------



## neTp0Bu4

All GN'R fans, I've got something special for you  I will record the samples later, but now you just have to download it to your amp and play 
Slash AFD preset
Izzy AFD preset
Slash UYI/Spaghetti preset
Slash 2012 preset


----------



## slagg

Anybody got a patch that sounds close to a 2204?


----------



## slagg

The 800 Preamp just does'nt sound like a 800


----------



## Springfield Scooter

The Code includes numerous 2204 presets....
They all sound great, and you can tweek them if you like!


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Gary Moore "Still got the blues" preset
https://marshallcode.tools/patch/423-gary-moore-still-got-the-blues.html


----------



## Engelheimer

Am doing manual settings,(no smatphone or PC)

The Main controls work, gain, bass,middle,treble, and volume work, but threshold is where?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Engelheimer said:


> Am doing manual settings,(no smatphone or PC)
> 
> The Main controls work, gain, bass,middle,treble, and volume work, but threshold is where?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


long press on AMP button, then EDIT


----------



## Engelheimer

Thanks!


----------



## Engelheimer

It goes to Gate, am guessing this Is the elusive Threshold...


----------



## slagg

yes


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Hi all, just finished Metallica's Master of puppets preset, want to hear your opinion
https://my.marshall.com/presets/details/1102928/metallica-mop-metallica-master-of-puppets-album


----------



## Brian Ferrell

James Clent said:


> Here is the complete MIDI layout. Everything is send through continuous controllers.
> There where the values have special meanings (like cabinets, amps, preamps, fx, etc) I have added the code numbers for it as well.
> 
> This list is long
> James
> 
> So, below example:
> MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN: to send GAIN parameter, use CC# 0x46 (dec: 70) and then values 0x00 - 0x64 (dec 0 - 100)
> The code sees 100 and makes it into 10.0 (so it divides everything by 10) 58 = 5.8, etc
> 
> ;---------------- EQ Section --------------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GAIN = 0x46 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_BASS = 0x47 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MIDDLE = 0x48 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_TREBLE = 0x49 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_VOLUME = 0x4A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_GATE_THRESHOLD = 0x53 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Button Controls -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREFX_ONOFF = 0x4B ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_ONOFF = 0x51 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_ONOFF = 0x55 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_ONOFF = 0x67 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ONOFF = 0x6C ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ONOFF = 0x72 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_ONOFF = 0x74 ; 00=Off, 01=On
> 
> ;---------------- CABINETS -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_TYPE = 0x75 ; 00-07 (see below)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960 = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960V = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960AX = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1960HW = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936 = 0x04
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1936V = 0x05
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1912 = 0x06
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_CAB_1974CX = 0x07
> 
> ;---------------- Power Amps -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_TYPE = 0x73 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_CM100 = 0x00 ; Classic Marshall 100W
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_VM30 = 0x01 ; Vintage Marshall 30W
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_BCLA = 0x02 ; British Class A
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_ACAB = 0x03 ; American Class A/B
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_PRES = 0x76 ; Presence 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_POWERAMP_RES = 0x77 ; Resonance 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Reverb -----------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TYPE = 0x6D ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_ROOM = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_HALL = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_SPRING = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_STADIUM = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_DECAY = 0x6E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_PREDELAY = 0x6F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_TONE = 0x70 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_REVERB_LEVEL = 0x71 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Delay -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TYPE = 0x68 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_STUDIO = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_VINTAGE = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_MULTI = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_REVERSE = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MSB = 0x1F ; 00-1F ( 0ms - 31ms multiplied by 128 )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_LSB = 0x3F ; 00-7F ( 0ms - 255ms, added to the above )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_TIME_MAX = 4000 ; 4000 = = 0x1F20
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FEEDBACK = 0x69 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_FREQUENCY = 0x6A ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_AGE = 0x6A ; For Vintage Delay Only(0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_PATTERN = 0x6A ; For Multi Delay Only (00 - 03)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_DELAY_LEVEL = 0x6B ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> ;---------------- Modulation -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TYPE = 0x56 ; 00-03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_CHORUS = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_FLANGER = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_PHASER = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TREMOLO = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE = 0x5A ; 00 - 01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_CLS = 0x00 ; Classic (for Chorus & Phaser)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VIB = 0x01 ; Vibrato (for Chorus & Phaser)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_JET = 0x00 ; Jet Flanger
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_MET = 0x01 ; Metallic Flanger
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_VLV = 0x00 ; Valve (Tremolo)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_MODE_SQR = 0x01 ; Square (Tremolo)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SPEED = 0x57 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_DEPTH = 0x59 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_TONE = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_REGEN = 0x66 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0) - For Flanger & Phaser only
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_MOD_SKEW = 0x66 ; 00-64 (-50 - +50) - For Tremolo only
> 
> ;---------------- Pre-Amps -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PREAMP_TYPE = 0x52 ; 00-0E
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JTM45 = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_DSL = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_USA = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_JVM = 0x03
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CLN_ACCOUST = 0x04
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_BLUESB = 0x05
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_PLEXI = 0x06
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_USA = 0x07
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_JCM800 = 0x08
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_CRN_50UK = 0x09
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JVM = 0x0A
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_DSL = 0x0B
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_USA = 0x0C
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_OD_JUBILEE = 0x0D
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PRE_NATURAL = 0x0E
> 
> ;---------------- Pre FX -----------------------------------------
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_TYPE = 0x4C ; 00-04
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COMPRESSOR = 0x00
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DISTORTION = 0x01
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_AUTOWAH = 0x02
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PITCHSHIFT = 0x03
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_TONE = 0x4D ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_RATIO = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_COMP = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_COM_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-02 (00: GUV, 01: ODR, 02: DIS)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_DRIVE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_TONE = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_DIS_LEVEL = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_MODE = 0x4D ; 00-01 ( 00: ENV, 01: LFO )
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_FREQ = 0x4E ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_SENS = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_WAH_RES = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> 
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_SEMI = 0x4D ; 00-18 (-12 - +12)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_FINE = 0x4E ; 00-64 (-50 - +50)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_REGEN = 0x4F ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)
> Global Const $MARSHALL_CODE_PFX_PSH_MIX = 0x50 ; 00-64 (0.0 - 10.0)



Can the volume level be changed via a midi foot controller? I want to boost volume without overdriving the preamp.


----------



## mximumovrdrv

Just wanted to thank you guys for putting in the work to create the patches and setting up this community. My code 100 combo got here yesterday, and have already used several of the patches you guys have made. When I was researching what amp I wanted to get, I stumbled upon this community and it made my decision pretty easy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## johncart

I got a Ronnie Montrose preset I like...especially when doing "Rock the Nation"
(Prefx-compressor, 4.0 1.5, 10, 10), (Amp- OD American, 5.5), (Del- 673, 5.5, 4.7, 3.0) (Rev- Hall, 5.6, 1.1, 9.4, 4.4)
(Pwr- Classic marshall 100w, 1.6, 6.0), (Cab-1960)
(gain-1.8) (Bass- 1.7) (Mid- 6.2) (Treb- 3.3) (Vol 10)
fiddle with those if you want...use the master volume to dial in a comfortable spot for where you are playing


----------



## Quoman7

Does anyone have a classic Status Quo patch?


----------



## Paolo

Hi guys.
Can you help me please to create a patch to get a nice clean soft jazz sound?
Thanks


----------



## kustombob

Your Metallica sound was killer/ Right on for my ears. Amazing that Code could sound that good. Great job.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

I made almost all studio albums of Metallica and Guns N' Roses, you can hear video samples on my YouTube channel
My Marshall CODE presets: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOzeFSqF0-7zUtTPvF2ZMghKsi7QXMdNp


----------



## Chris aitken

Hi there, I don't suppose anyone has the settings to get Dire Straits - local hero tone? I've been messing about with the amp for ages & can't seem to get it right :-( & any other Dire Straits/Mark Knopfler tones you awesome people have would be very much appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Chris aitken

H


----------



## johncart

Here's three presets i made; first one I call Bandmaster, the 2nd I call JTM Clone, and last one i call BRIDGE OF SIGHS

BANDMASTER
PREFX-COMPRESSOR- (4.8, 1.7, 7.4. 4.7) AMP-CL AMERICAN-(4.2) DELAY- STUDIO-(467, 2.9, 2.7, 4.2)
REV-SPRING-(5.0, 4.0, 1.4, 5.0) PWR,-CLASSIC MARSHALL 100 WTT- (5.2, 6.6)
CAB- 1972 GAIN-2.6, BASS-3.3, MID-3.8, TREB-3.2, VOL-4.9


JTM CLONE
PREFX-COMPRESSOR-(3.8, 5.8, 10, 5.3) AMP-CL AMERICAN-(5.4) DELAY-STUDIO-(377, 4.9, 2.2, 5.0)
REV-HALL-(6.7, 5.7, 4.7, 5.7) POWER-AMERICAN CLASS A/B-(5.5, 7.6)
CAB-1960, GAIN-2.0, BASS-2.5. MID-7.8, TREBLE-3.7, VOLUME-4.9


BRIDGE OF SIGHS
PREFX-(2.5, 3.7, 9.7, 8.7) AMP-SILVER JUBLIEE- (.4) MOD-PHASER-VBE,(3.7, 3.5, 3.4) DELAY-STUDIO(507, 6.6, 7.6, 4.4) REV-HALL-(6.8, 5.7, 4.6, 4.5)
PWR-CLASSIC MARSHALL 100W-(2.9, 2.5) CAB-1960X
GAIN-1.0, BASS-3.0, MID-3.5, TREBLE-7.4, VOL-2.4

All these I adjust master volume to room level I want


----------



## johncart

Chris aitken said:


> Hi there, I don't suppose anyone has the settings to get Dire Straits - local hero tone? I've been messing about with the amp for ages & can't seem to get it right :-( & any other Dire Straits/Mark Knopfler tones you awesome people have would be very much appreciated
> 
> Cheers


look at earlier pages theres a couple there i think


----------



## kustombob

Please Delete' wrong thread. Sorry


PI just got my new Code 50 today. Just been going though some of the stock sounds' very impress already. Don't see how one can bitch for a little over $200 bucks' geez's I think it is a great bargain. Now I am 60 years old and have a whole room full of tube amps and marshall cabs ' and this will never replace a tube head and 4x12 cab but I love it for what it is. The plexi sounds and 800 sounds are really nice with a little tweaking' I see some complaing about to much low end but I just don't hear it. In fact the speaker is quite articulate' I can hear every note' quite bright. I have my code50 sitting on top of another 2x12 cab and miked with a shure sm57 though my PA. I always practice though a PA' Gives that feel of playing live in a larger room. I use mostly Jackon' Charvell Fender strat type guitars and play mostly 80's Hair Metal and classic rock. Will give more impressions after learning all the finer things. My one bitch is no user Manual. Thanks


----------



## Plectrum

@kustombob the user manual is available as a PDF here

https://cdn.marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_OwnersManual_LANGS_Nov16.pdf


----------



## Chris aitken

Hey still after any Dire Straits patches if anyone has any? Brothers in Arms, Local Hero, Money for Nothing etc.

Cheers


----------



## Paul Whiddon

Thank You very much for the Preset List! Makes things so much easier


----------



## Elliot Twist

https://marshall.com/downloads/downloadfile/46018003-c1dd-4dd3-abdd-2769a2ea3313


Plectrum said:


> @kustombob the user manual is available as a PDF here


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Made a video with live sound of my current GN'R presets


----------



## crossroadsnyc

neTp0Bu4 said:


> Made a video with live sound of my current GN'R presets




I think the AFD tones need a bit of work (not bad, but needs a bit more tweaking), but I love what you did with the UYI tone settings (especially Don't Damn Me).


----------



## neTp0Bu4

and Metallica


----------



## neTp0Bu4

crossroadsnyc said:


> I think the AFD tones need a bit of work (not bad, but needs a bit more tweaking), but I love what you did with the UYI tone settings (especially Don't Damn Me).


Hi. I made some changes by your advice, here is the result (left - Slash, right - me). What do you think?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

neTp0Bu4 said:


> Hi. I made some changes by your advice, here is the result (left - Slash, right - me). What do you think?




Wow, it's remarkably close hearing it like that (clever idea btw)! I'm not sure what you changed (if anything), but I have to hand it to you on a job well done. It'd be interesting to hear the UYI tones you dialed in in the same context as the clip you just did (comparison wise).


----------



## neTp0Bu4

crossroadsnyc said:


> It'd be interesting to hear the UYI tones you dialed in in the same context as the clip you just did (comparison wise).


I can't upload this file to soundcloud, link to dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/s/gxb216h4lgfi8uz/CODE UYI+Spaghetti.mp3?dl=0


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Remake of Metallica "Kill 'em All" and "Ride the Lightning" presets


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Metallica - Kill 'em All (https://my.marshall.com/presets/details/3496827/metallica-kea-metallica-kill-'em-all)


Metallica - Ride the Lightning (https://my.marshall.com/presets/details/3558544/metallica-rtl-metallica-ride-the-lightning-album)


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Preset
https://my.marshall.com/presets/det...-uyis-guns-n'-roses-uyispaghetti-slash's-tone


----------



## eeng

And fans of Andy LaRocque (king diamond) or chuck schuldiner (death) and have some presets to share?


----------



## Elliot Twist

Here's a shot of my Marshall CODE 50 ready for outbound. It's always a big deal when he gets to leave the apartment for an unconstrained volume experience.
I've got my issues with the Marshall CODE 50, but the sum of most resolve is to turn it up.
...and then all these cab/speaker changes and wishful thinking about the specifics of the unit as released diminish when it's pretty darn loud.
Not for my apartment, but every "road trip" restores my positive hope for the Marshall CODE 50.
I like the Marshall CODE 50. It's needy of tweaking, but that's why you can store and retrieve presets.


----------

